# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ~~قصص الانبياء كاملة ن سيدنا ادم الى حبيبنا محمد((صلى الله عليه وسلم))~~

## كونان

*مجموعه قصص الانبياء


آدم (عليه السلام)
أخبر الله -عز وجل- ملائكته بخلق آدم -عليه السلام- فقال تعالى: {إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة} _[البقرة: 30] فسألت الملائكة الله -عز وجل- واستفسرت عن حكمة خلق بني الإنسان، وقد علمت الملائكة أن من الخلق من يفسد في الأرض، ويسفك الدماء، فإن كانت الحكمة من خلقهم هي عبادة الله، فهم يعبدونه، فقالوا لله: {أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك} [البقرة: 30] فأجابهم الله -عز وجل- عن استفسارهم بأنه -سبحانه- يعلم الحكمة التي تخفى عليهم، فإنه -سبحانه- سيخلق بني البشر ويجعل فيهم الرسل والأنبياء والصديقين والصالحين والشهداء، والعلماء والعاملين لدين الله، والمحبين له، المتبعين رسله، قال تعالى: {قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون} [البقرة: 30].
وخلق الله -سبحانه- آدم من تراب الأرض ومائها، ثم صوَّره في أحسن صورة
ثم نفخ فيه الروح، فإذا هو إنسان حي من لحم ودم وعظم، وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (خير يوم طلعت فيه الشمس يوم الجمعة، فيه خُلق آدم، وفيه أُدخل الجنة، وفيه أُخرج منها، ولا تقوم الساعة إلا في يوم الجمعة)_[متفق عليه] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله تعالى خلق آدم من قبضة قبضها من جميع الأرض، فجاء بنو آدم على قدر الأرض، فجاء منهم الأحمر والأبيض والأسود وبين ذلك، والسهل والحَزْن (الصعب)، والخبيث والطيب) [الترمذي].
ولما صار آدم حيًّا، ودبَّت فيه الحركة علمه الله -سبحانه- أسماء كل شيء ومسمياته وطرائق استعماله والتعامل معه من الملائكة والطيور والحيوانات
وغير ذلك، قال تعالى: {وعلَّم آدم الأسماء كلها} [البقرة:31] وأراد الله
-عز وجل- أن يبين للملائكة الكرام فضل آدم ومكانته عنده، فعرض جميع الأشياء التي علمها لآدم على الملائكة، وقال لهم: {أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين} [البقرة:31] فقالوا: {سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم } [البقرة:32].
فأمر الله آدم أن يخبرهم بأسماء هذه الأشياء التي عجزوا عن إدراكها، فأخذ آدم يذكر اسم كل شيء يعرض عليه، وعند ذلك قال الله -تعالى- للملائكة:
{ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون} [البقرة: 33].
ودار حوار بين آدم -عليه السلام- والملائكة حكاه لنا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال: "خلق الله آدم -عليه السلام- طوله ستون ذراعًا، فلما خلقه قال: اذهب فَسَلِّم على أولئك -نفر من الملائكة- فاستمع ما يحيونك، فإنها تحية ذُرِّيتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله فزادوه ورحمة الله..."_[متفق عليه].
وأمر الله الملائكة أن يسجدوا لآدم تشريفاً وتعظيماً له فسجدوا جميعًا، ولكن إبليس رفض أن يسجد، وتكبر على أمر ربه، فسأله
الله -عز وجل- وهو أعلم: {يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أستكبرت أم كنت من العالين} [ص:75] فَرَدَّ إبليس في غرور: {أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين} [ص: 76] فطرده الله -عز وجل- من رحمته وجعله طريدًا ملعونًا، قال تعالى: {فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم وإن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين} _[ص: 77-78].
فازداد إبليس كراهية لآدم وذريته، وحلف بالله أن يزين لهم الشر، فقال إبليس: {فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين . إلا عبادك منهم المخلَصين} [ص: 82-83] فقال الله -تعالى- له: {لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين} [ص:85] وذات يوم نام آدم -عليه السلام-، فلما استيقظ وجد امرأة تجلس إلى جانبه فسألها: من أنتِ؟ قالت: امرأة، قال: ولِمَ خُلِقْتِ؟ قالت: لتسكن إليَّ، ففرح بها آدم وأطلق عليها اسم حواء؛ لأنها خلقت من شيء حي، وهو ضلع
آدم الأيسر.
وأمر الله -سبحانه- آدم وزوجته حواء أن يسكنا الجنة، ويأكلا من ثمارها ويبتعدا عن شجرة معينة، فلا يأكلان منها؛ امتحانًا واختبارًا لهما، فقال تعالى: {يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدًا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين} [البقرة:35] وحذَّر الله -سبحانه- آدم وزوجه تحذيرًا شديدًا من إبليس وعداوته لهما، فقال تعالى: {يا آدم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى . إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى. وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى} طه:[117-119].
وأخذ إبليس يفكر في إغواء آدم وحواء، فوضع خطته الشيطانية؛ ليخدعهما فذهب إليهما، وقال: {يا آدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى}
[طه:120] فَصَدَّق آدم وحواء كلام إبليس بعد أن أقسم لهما، ظنًّا منهما أنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يحلف بالله كذبًا، وذهب آدم وحواء إلى الشجرة وأكلا
منها.. وعندئذ حدثت المفاجأة؟‍‍!!
لقد فوجئ آدم وحواء بشيء عجيب وغريب، لقد أصبحا عريانين؛ بسبب عصيانهما، وأصابهما الخجل والحزن الشديد من حالهما، فأخذا يجريان نحو الأشجار، وأخذ يقطعان من أوراقها ويستران بها جسديهما، فخاطب الله
-عز وجل- آدم وحواء معاتبًا: {ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين} [الأعراف: 22] فندم آدم وحواء ندمًا شديدًا على معصية الله ومخالفة أمره وتوجها إليه -سبحانه- بالتوبة والاستغفار، فقالا:
{ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين}
[الأعراف: 32] وبعد الندم والاستغفار، قبل الله توبتهما ودعاءهما، وأمرهما بالهبوط إلى الأرض والعيش عليها.
وعاش آدم وحواء على الأرض، وبدءا مسيرة الحياة عليها.. ووُلد لآدم وهو على الأرض أولاد كثيرون، فكان يؤدبهم ويربيهم، ويرشدهم إلى أن الحياة على الأرض امتحان للإنسان وابتلاء له، وأن عليهم أن يتمسكوا بهدى الله، وأن يحذروا من الشيطان ومن وساوسه الضَّارة.
قصة ابني آدم:
وحكى لنا القرآن الكريم قصة ابني آدم حينما تقدم كل منهما بقربان إلى
الله -سبحانه- فتقبَّل الله من أحدهما ولم يتقبل من الآخر، فما كان من
هذا الابن الذي لم يتقبل الله قربانه إلا أن حسد أخاه وحقد عليه وقتله ظلمًا وعدوانًا، قال تعالى: {واتل عليهم نبأ ابني آدم بالحق إذ قربا قربانًا فتقبل من أحدهما ولم يتقبل من الآخر قال لأقتلنك قال إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين . لئن بسطت إليَّ يدك لتقتلني ما أنا بباسط يدي إليك لأقتلك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين . إني أريد أن تبوء بإثمي وإثمك فتكون من أصحاب النار وذلك جزاء الظالمين . فطوعت له نفسه قتل أخيه فقتله فأصبح من الخاسرين}
[المائدة: 27-30].
ولما قَتَلَ ابن آدم أخاه لم يعرف كيف يواري جثمانه، فأرسل الله إليه غرابًا يحفر في الأرض؛ فعرف ابن آدم كيف يدفن أخاه، فدفنه وهو حزين أشد الحزن لأنه لم يعرف كيف يدفن جثة أخيه، قال الله تعالى: {فبعث الله غرابًا يبحث في الأرض ليريه كيف يواري سوءة أخيه قال يا ويلتي أعجزت أن أكون مثل هذا الغراب فأواري سوءة أخي فأصبح من النادمين}_[المائدة: 31] وظل آدم يعيش وسط أبنائه يدعوهم إلى الله، ويعرِّفهم طريق الحق والإيمان، ويحذِّرهم من الشرك والطغيان وطاعة الشيطان، إلى أن لقى ربه وتوفي بعد أن أتم رسالته، وترك ذريته يعمرون الأرض ويخلفونه فيها.
وعندما صعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء في رحلة المعراج
مَرَّ بآدم -عليه السلام- في السماء الأولى، وقيل له: هذا أبوك آدم فسلِّمْ
عليه، فسلم عليه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وردَّ آدم -عليه السلام- على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- السلام، وقال: (مرحبًا بالابن الصالح والنبي الصالح)_[متفق عليه].
ويخبرنا النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن الناس يوم القيامة يذهبون إلى
آدم -عليه السلام- فيقولون: يا آدم أنت أبو البشر، خلقك الله بيده، ونفخ فيك من روحه، وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك، وأسكنك الجنة، ألا تشفع لنا إلى ربك؟ ألا ترى ما نحن فيه وما بلغنا؟ ولكن آدم -عليه السلام- يتذكر أكله من الشجرة فيستحي من الله، ويطلب من الناس أن يذهبوا إلى غيره من الأنبياء. [البخاري]. 
*

----------


## كونان

*

إدريس (عليه السلام)

نبي كريم من أنبياء الله -عز وجل- ذكره الله في القرآن الكريم مرتين دون أن يحكي لنا قصته أو قصة القوم الذين أُرسل إليهم، قال تعالى: {وإسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين} [الأنبياء: 85] وقال تعالى: {واذكر في الكتاب إدريس إنه كان صديقًا نبيًّا . ورفعناه مكانًا عليًّا} [مريم: 56-57].
وقد مرَّ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بإدريس ليلة الإسراء والمعراج، وهو في السماء الرابعة، فسلَّم عليه فقال: (.. فأتيتُ على إدريس فسلمتُ، فقال: مرحبًا بك من أخ ونبي) [البخاري].
ويروى أن نبي الله إدريس -عليه السلام- كان خياطًا، فكان لا يغرز إبرة إلا قال: سبحان الله! فكان يمسي حين يمسي وليس في الأرض أحد أفضل منه عملاً، وذكر بعض العلماء أن زمن إدريس كان قبل نوح -عليه السلام- والبعض الآخر ذكر أنه جاء بعده، واختلف في موته فقيل إنه لم يمت بل رفع حيًّا، كما رفع عيسى -عليه السلام- وقيل: إنه مات كما مات غيره من الرسل، والله أعلم.


نوح (عليه السلام)

كان ود، وسواع، ويغوث، ويعوق، ونسر رجالا صالحين أحبهم الناس، فلما ماتوا حزنوا عليهم حزنًا شديداً، واستغل الشيطان هذه الفرصة فوسوس للناس أن يصنعوا لهم تماثيل تخليداً لذكراهم، ففعلوا، ومرت السنوات، ومات الذين صنعوا تلك التماثيل، وجاء أحفادهم، فأغواهم الشيطان وجعلهم يظنون أن تلك التماثيل هي آلهتهم فعبدوها من دون الله، وانتشر الكفر بينهم، فبعث الله إليهم رجلا منهم، هو نوح -عليه السلام- فاختاره الله واصطفاه من بين خلقه، ليكون نبيًّا ورسولا، وأوحى إليه أن يدعو قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له.
وظل نوح -عليه السلام- يدعو قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده وترك
عبادة الأصنام، فقال لهم: {يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم} [الأعراف:59] فاستجاب لدعوته عدد من الفقراء والضعفاء، أما الأغنياء والأقوياء فقد رفضوا دعوته، كما أن زوجته وأحد أبنائه كفرا بالله ولم يؤمنا به، وظل الكفار يعاندونه، وقالوا له: {ما نراك إلا بشرًا مثلنا وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا بادي الرأي وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل بل نظنكم كاذبين} [هود:27].
ولم ييأس نوح -عليه السلام- من عدم استجابتهم له، بل ظل يدعوهم بالليل والنهار، وينصحهم في السر والعلن، ويشرح لهم برفق وهدوء حقيقة دعوته التي جاء بها، إلا أنهم أصرُّوا على كفرهم، واستمروا في استكبارهم وطغيانهم، وظلوا يجادلونه مدة طويلة، وأخذوا يؤذونه ويسخرون منه، ويحاربون دعوته.
وذات يوم ذهب بعض الأغنياء إلى نوح -عليه السلام- وطلبوا منه أن يطرد الفقراء الذين آمنوا به؛ حتى يرضى عنه الأغنياء ويجلسوا معه ويؤمنوا بدعوته فقال لهم نوح: {ما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا إنهم ملاقوا ربهم ولكني أراكم قومًا تجهلون . ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم أفلا تذكرون}
[هود:29-30] فغضب قومه واتهموه بالضلال، وقالوا: {إنا لنراك في ضلال
مبين } [الأعراف:60].
فقال لهم: {يا قوم ليس بي ضلالة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين . أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنصح لكم وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون} [الأعراف:61-62] واستمر نوح -عليه السلام- يدعو قومه يومًا بعد يوم، وعامًا بعد عام، دون أن يزيد عدد المؤمنين، وكان إذا ذهب إلى بعضهم يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله، ويحدثهم عن الإيمان به، وضعوا أصابعهم في آذانهم حتى لا يسمعوا كلامه، وإذا ذهب إلى آخرين يحدثهم عن نعم الله عليهم وعن حسابهم يوم القيامة، وضعوا ثيابهم على وجوههم حتى لا يروه، واستمر هذا الأمر طويلا حتى قال الكفار له:
{يا نوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من
الصادقين} [هود:32].
فقال لهم نوح: {إنما يأتيكم به الله إن شاء وما أنتم بمعجزين . ولا ينفعكم نصحي إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم هو ربكم وإليه ترجعون} [هود: 33-34] وحزن نوح -عليه السلام- لعدم استجابة قومه وطلبهم للعذاب، لكنه لم ييأس، وظل لديه أمل في أن يؤمنوا بالله -تعالى- ومرت الأيام والسنون دون نتيجة أو ثمرة لدعوته، واتَّجه نوح -عليه السلام- إلى ربه يدعوه، ويشكو له ظلم قومه لأنفسهم، فأوحى الله إليه: {إنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يفعلون} [هود:36].
وظل نوح -عليه السلام- يدعو قومه ألف سنة إلا خمسين (950 سنة) دون أن يجد منهم استجابة، فقال: {رب إن قومي كذَّبونِ . فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحًا ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين} [الشعراء:117-118] ودعا عليهم بالهلاك، فقال: {رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارًا . إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرًا كفارًا} [نوح: 26-27] فأمره الله أن يصنع سفينة، وعلَّمه كيف يتقن صنعها، وبدأ نوح -عليه السلام- والمؤمنون معه في صنع السفينة، وكلما مر الكفار عليهم سخروا منهم واستهزءوا بهم؛ إذ كيف يصنعون سفينة وهم يعيشون في صحراء جرداء لا بحر فيها ولا نهر، وزاد استهزاؤهم حينما عرفوا أن هذه السفينة هي التي سوف ينجو بها نوح ومن معه من المؤمنين حينما ينزل عذاب الله.
وأتمَّ نوح -عليه السلام- صنع السفينة، وعرف أن الطوفان سوف يبدأ، فطلب من كل المؤمنين أن يركبوا السفينة، وحمل فيها من كل حيوان وطير وسائر المخلوقات زوجين اثنين، واستقر نوح -عليه السلام- على ظهر السفينة هو ومن معه، وبدأ الطوفان، فأمطرت السماء مطرًا غزيرًا، وتفجرت عيون الماء من الأرض وخرج الماء منها بقوة، فقال نوح: {بسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربي لغفور رحيم} [هود:41] .
وبدأت السفينة تطفو على سطح الماء، ورأى نوح -عليه السلام- ابنه، وكان كافرًا لم يؤمن بالله، فناداه: {يا بني اركب معنا ولا تكن من
الكافرين} [هود:42] فامتنع الابن ورفض أن يلبي نداء أبيه، وقال: {سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء} [هود:43] فقد ظن أن الماء لن يصل إلى رءوس الجبال وقممها العالية، فحذره نوح -عليه السلام- وقال له: {لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم} [هود: 43].
ورأى المشركون الماء يملأ بيوتهم، ويتدفق بسرعة رهيبة، فأدركوا أنهم هالكون فتسابقوا في الصعود إلى قمم الجبال، ولكن هيهات .. هيهات، فقد غطى الماء قمم الجبال، وأهلك الله كلَّ الكافرين والمشركين، ونجَّى نوحًا -عليه السلام- والمؤمنين؛ فشكروا الله على نجاتهم، وصدر أمر الله -تعالى- بأن يتوقف
المطر، وأن تبتلع الأرض الماء: {وقيل يا أرض ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الأمر واستوت على الجودى وقيل بعدًا للقوم الظالمين} [هود: 44] وابتلعت الأرض الماء، وتوقفت السماء عن المطر، ورست السفينة على جبلٍ يسَمَّى الجودى.
ثم أمر الله نوحًا -عليه السلام- ومن معه من المؤمنين بالهبوط من السفينة، قال تعالى: {يا نوح اهبط بسلام منا وبركات عليك وعلى أمم ممن معك وأمم سنمتعهم ثم يمسهم منا عذاب أليم} [هود:48] وناشد نوح -عليه السلام- ربه في ولده، وسأله عن غرقه استفسارًا واستخبارًا عن الأمر، وقد وعده أن ينجيه وأهله، فقال سبحانه: {إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح} [هود:46] وكان ابن نوح من الكافرين فلم يستحق رحمة الله، فامتثل نوح لأمر الله، وهبط من السفينة ومعه المؤمنون، وأطلق سراح الحيوانات والطيور، لتبدأ دورة جديدة من الحياة على الأرض، وظل نوح يدعو المؤمنين، ويعلمهم أحكام الدين، ويكثر من طاعة الله من الذكر والصلاة الصيام إلى أن توفي ولقى ربه.
*

----------


## كونان

*هود (عليه السلام)

في أرض اليمن، وفي مكان يسمَى (الأحقاف) كان يقيم قوم عاد الأولى الذين يرجع نسبهم إلى نوح، وكانوا يسكنون البيوت ذوات الأعمدة الضخمة، قال تعالى: {إرم ذات العماد . التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد} [الفجر:7-8] ويبنون القصور العالية والحصون المرتفعة، ويتفاخرون ببنائها، قال تعالى: {أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون . وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون} الشعراء: [128-129] ويملكون حضارة عظيمة، وقد برعوا في الزراعة بسبب توفر الماء العذب الغزير وكثر لديهم الخير الوفير، وكثرت الأموال والأنعام، وأصبحت منطقتهم حقولا خصبة خضراء، وحدائق زاهرة وبساتين وعيونًا كثيرة.
وأعطى الله أهل هذه القبيلة بنية جسدية تختلف عن سائر البشر، فكانوا طوال الأجسام أقوياء.. إذا حاربوا قومًا أو قاتلوهم هزموهم، وبطشوا بهم بطشًا شديدًا، قال تعالى: {وإذا بطشتم بطشتم جبارين . فاتقوا الله وأطيعون . واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون . أمدكم بأنعام وبنين . وجنات وعيون}
[الشعراء: 130-134].
وبرغم هذه النعم الكبيرة والخيرات الكثيرة التي أعطاهم الله إياها، لم يشكروا
الله -تعالى- عليها، بل أشركوا معه غيره؛ فعبدوا الأصنام، وكانوا أول من عبد الأصنام بعد الطوفان، وارتكبوا المعاصي والآثام، وأفسدوا في الأرض، فأرسل الله لهم هودًا -عليه السلام- ليهديهم إلى الطريق المستقيم وينهاهم عن ضلالهم ويأمرهم بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ويخبرهم بأن الله -سبحانه- هو المستحق للشكر على ما وهبهم من قوة وغنى ونعم، فقال لهم: {يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون} [الأعراف:65] فتساءلوا: ومن أنت حتى تقول لنا مثل هذا الكلام؟‍‍! فقال هود -عليه السلام- {إني لكم رسول أمين . فاتقوا الله وأطيعون} [الشعراء: 125-126] فرد عليه قومه بغلظة واستكبار: {إنا لنراك في سفاهة وإنا لنظنك من الكاذبين} [الأعراف: 66] فقال لهم هود: {يا قوم ليس بي سفاهة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين . أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنا لكم ناصح أمين} [الأعراف:67-68].
فاستكبر قومه، وأنكروا عبادة الله، وقالوا له: {يا هود ما جئتنا ببينة وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك وما نحن لك بمؤمنين} [هود:53] وقالوا له: وما الحالة التي أنت فيها، إلا أن آلهتنا قد غضبت عليك، فأصابك جنون في عقلك، فذلك الذي أنت فيه، فلم ييأس هود -عليه السلام- وواصل دعوة قومه إلى طريق الحق، فأخذ يذكرهم بنعم الله -تعالى- عليهم؛ لعلهم يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه، فقال: {واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون . أمدكم بأنعام وبنين وجنات وعيون} [الشعراء: 132-134] ثم قال: {ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارًا ويزدكم قوة إلى قوتكم ولا تتولوا مجرمين} [هود: 52].
ولم يجد هود -عليه السلام- فيهم إلا قلوبًا ميتة متحجرة متمسكة بغيها وضلالها، وإصرارها على عبادة الأصنام، إذ قابلوا نصحه وإرشاده لهم بالتطاول عليه والسخرية منه، فقال لهم: {إني أشهد الله واشهدوا أني بريء مما
تشركون. من دونه فكيدوني جميعًا ثم لا تنظرون . إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم . فإن تولوا فقد أبلغتكم ما أرسلت به إليكم ويستخلف ربي قومًا غيركم ولا تضرونه شيئًا إن ربي على كل شيء حفيظ} [هود:54-57] فاستكبروا وتفاخروا بقوتهم وقالوا لهود: {من أشد منا قوة} [فصلت: 15] وأخذوا يسخرون منه ويستعجلون العذاب والعقوبة في سخرية واستهزاء فقالوا: {فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين} [الأعراف: 70]..
فقال هود -عليه السلام-: {قد وقع عليكم من ربكم رجس وغضب أتجادلونني في أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتظرين} [الأعراف:71] وبدأ عذاب الله لقوم عاد بأن أرسل عليهم حرًّا شديدًا، جفَّت معه الآبار والأنهار، وماتت معه الزروع والثمار، وانقطع المطر عنهم مدة طويلة، ثم جاء سحاب عظيم، فلما رأوه استبشروا به، وفرحوا، وظنوا أنه سيمطر ماءً، وقالوا: {هذا عارض ممطرنا} [الأحقاف: 24].. لقد ظنوا أن السحب ستأتي لهم بالخير، لتروي عطشهم وتسقي إبلهم وخيولهم، وزرعهم وبساتينهم، ولكنها كانت تحمل لهم العذاب والفناء، فجاءتهم ريح شديدة استمرت سبع ليالٍ وثمانية أيام دائمة دون انقطاع، تدمر كل شيء أمامها حتى أهلكتهم، قال تعالى: {ريح فيها عذاب أليم . تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين} [الأحقاف: 24-25].
ونجَّى الله هودًا ومن آمنوا معه، قال تعالى: {فأنجيناه والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا وقطعنا دابر الذين كذبوا بآياتنا وما كانوا مؤمنين} [الأعراف: 72] وسار
هود -عليه السلام- ومن معه من المؤمنين إلى مكان آخر يعبدون الله
فيه ويسبحونه.


سيدنا صالح
في منطقة الحِجْر التي تقع بين الحجاز والشام، والتي تسمى الآن (بمدائن صالح) كانت تعيش قبيلة مشهورة تسمى ثمود، يرجع أصلها إلى سام بن نوح، وكانت لهم حضارة عمرانية واضحة المعالم، فقد نحتوا الجبال واتخذوها بيوتًا، يسكنون فيها في الشتاء؛ لتحميهم من الأمطار والعواصف التي تأتي إليهم من حين لآخر واتخذوا من السهول قصورًا يقيمون فيها في الصيف.
وأنعم الله -عز وجل- عليهم بنعم كثيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى، فأعطاهم الأرض الخصبة، والماء العذب الغزير، والحدائق والنخيل، والزروع والثمار، ولكنهم قابلوا النعمة بالجحود والنكران، فكفروا بالله -سبحانه- ولم يشكروه على نعمه وعبدوا الأصنام، وجعلوها شريكة لله، وقدَّموا إليها القرابين، وذبحوا لها الذبائح وتضرعوا لها، وأخذوا يدعونها، فأراد الله هدايتهم، فأرسل إليهم نبيًّا منهم، هو صالح -عليه السلام- وكان رجلاً كريمًا تقيًّا محبوبًا لديهم.
وبدأ صالح يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وترك ما هم فيه من عبادة الأصنام، فقال لهم: {يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره} [الأعراف:73] فرفض قومه ذلك، وقالوا له: يا صالح قد كنت بيننا رجلا فاضلاً كريمًا محبوبًا نستشيرك في جميع أمورنا لعلمك وعقلك وصدقك، فماذا حدث لك؟! وقال رجل من القوم: يا صالح ما الذي دعاك لأن تأمرنا أن نترك ديننا الذي وجدنا عليه آباءنا وأجدادنا، ونتبع دينًا جديدًا ؟! وقال آخر: يا صالح قد خاب رجاؤنا فيك، وصِرْتَ في رأينا رجلا مختلَّ التفكير.
كل هذه الاتهامات وجهت لنبي الله صالح -عليه السلام- فلم يقابل إساءتهم له بإساءة مثلها، ولم ييأس من استهزائهم به وعدم استجابتهم له، بل ظل يتمسك بدين الله رغم كلامهم، ويدعوهم إلى عبادة الله الواحد الأحد، ويذكِّرهم بما حدث للأمم التي قبلهم، وما حلَّ بهم من العذاب بسبب كفرهم وعنادهم، فقال لهم: {واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصورًا وتنحتون الجبال بيوتًا فاذكروا آلاء الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين} [الأعراف: 74] ثم أخذ صالح يذكِّرهم بنعم الله عليهم، فقال لهم: {أتتركون في ما هاهنا آمنين . في جنات وعيون . وزروع ونخيل طلعها هضيم} [الشعراء:146-148].
ثم أراد أن يبين لهم الطريق الصحيح لعبادة الله، وأنهم لو استغفروا الله وتابوا إليه فإن الله سيقبل توبتهم، فقال : {يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض واستعمركم فيها فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب مجيب} [هود: 61] فآمنت به طائفة من الفقراء والمساكين، وكفرت طائفة الأغنياء، واستكبروا وكذبوه، وقالوا: {أبشرًا منا واحدًا نتبعه إنا إذًا لفي ضلال وسعر . أؤلقى الذكر عليه من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر} [القمر: 24-25].
وحاولت الفئة الكافرة ذات يوم أن تصرف الذين آمنوا بصالح عن دينهم وتجعلهم يشكون في رسالته، فقالوا لهم: {أتعلمون أن صالحًا مرسل من ربه} _[الأعراف:75] أي: هل تأكدتم أنه رسول من عند الله؟ فأعلنت الفئة المؤمنة تمسكها بما أُنْزِلَ على صالح وبما جاء به من ربه، وقالوا: {إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون} [الأعراف: 75] فأصرَّت الفئة الكافرة على ضلالها وقالوا معلنين كفرهم وضلالهم: {إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون} [الأعراف: 76] ولما رأى
صالح -عليه السلام- إصرارهم على الضلال والكفر قال لهم: {يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي وآتاني منه رحمة فمن ينصرني من الله إن عصيته فما تزيدونني غير تخسير} [هود: 63].
وكان صالح -عليه السلام- يخاطب قومه بأخلاق الداعي الكريمة، وآدابه الرفيعة ويدعوهم بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة تارة، ويجادلهم تارة أخرى في موضع
الجدال، مؤكدًا على أن عبادة الله هي الحق، والطريق المستقيم. ولكن
قومه تمادوا في كفرهم، وأخذوا يدبرون له المكائد والحيل حتى لا يؤمن به أكثر الناس، وذات يوم كان صالح -عليه السلام- يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله، ويبين لهم نعم الله الكثيرة، وأنه يجب شكره وحمده عليها، فقالوا له: يا صالح ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا، وإذا كنت تدعي أنك رسول الله، فلابد أن تأتينا بمعجزة وآية.
فسألهم صالح -عليه السلام- عن المعجزة التي يريدونها، فأشاروا على صخرة بجوارهم، وقالوا له: أخْرِجْ لنا من هذه الصخرة ناقة طويلة عُشَراء، وأخذوا يصفون الناقة المطلوبة ويعددون صفاتها، حتى يعجز صالح عن
تحقيق طلبهم، فقال لهم صالح: أرأيتم إن أجبتكم إلى ما سألتم أتؤمنون بي وتصدقونني وتعبدون الله الذي خلقكم؟ فقالوا له: نعم، وعاهدوه
على ذلك، فقام صالح -عليه السلام- وصلى لله -سبحانه- ثم دعا ربه أن يجيبهم إلى ما طلبوا.
وبعد لحظات حدثت المعجزة، فخرجت الناقة العظيمة من الصخرة التي أشاروا إليها، فكانت برهانًا ساطعًا، ودليلاً قويًّا على نبوة صالح، ولما رأى قوم صالح هذه الناقة بمنظرها الهائل آمن بعض قومه، واستمر أكثرهم على كفرهم وضلالهم، ثم أوحى الله إلى صالح أن يأمر قومه بأن لا يتعرضوا للناقة بسوء، فقال لهم صالح: {هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم} [الأعراف: 73].
واستمر الحال على هذا وقتًا طويلاً، والناقة تشرب ماء البئر يومًا، ويشربون هم يومًا، وفي اليوم الذي تشرب ولا يشربون كانوا يحلبونها فتعطيهم لبنًا يكفيهم جميعًا، لكن الشيطان أغواهم، فزين لهم طريق الشر، وتجاهلوا تحذير صالح لهم فاتفقوا على قتل الناقة، وكان عدد الذين أجمعوا على قتل الناقة تسعة أفراد، قال تعالى: {وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون}
[النمل: 48] ثم اتفقوا مع باقي القوم على تنفيذ مؤامرتهم، وقد تولى القيام بهذا الأمر أشقاهم وأكثرهم فسادًا، وقيل اسمه قدار بن سالف..
وفي الصباح، تجمع قوم صالح في مكان فسيح ينتظرون مرور الناقة لتنفيذ مؤامرتهم، وبعد لحظات مرت الناقة العظيمة فتقدم أحدهم منها، وضربها بسهم حاد أصابها في ساقها، فوقعت على الأرض، فضربها قدار بن سالف بالسيف
حتى ماتت، وعلم صالح بما فعل قومه الذين أصروا على السخرية منه
والاستهزاء به، وأوحى الله إليه أن العذاب سوف ينزل بقومه بعد
ثلاثة أيام، فقال صالح -عليه السلام- لهم: {تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام}
_[هود:65] ولكن القوم كذبوه واستمروا في سخريتهم منه والاستهزاء به، ولما دخل الليل اجتمعت الفئة الكافرة من قوم صالح، وأخذوا يتشاورون في قتل صالح، حتى يتخلصوا منه مثلما تخلصوا من الناقة، ولكن الله -عز وجل- عَجَّلَ العذاب لهؤلاء المفسدين التسعة، فأرسل عليهم حجارة أصابتهم وأهلكتهم..


*

----------


## كونان

*إبراهيم (عليه السلام)

كان آزر يعيش في أرض بابل بالعراق، يصنع الأصنام ويبيعها للناس ليعبدوها وكان له ولد صغير اسمه (إبراهيم) وهبه الله الحكمة وآتاه الرشد منذ
الصغر، وذات يوم دخل إبراهيم على أبيه آزر، فرآه يصنع التماثيل، فتعجب إبراهيم من أمر هذه التماثيل، وقال في نفسه: لماذا يعبدها الناس وهي لا تسمع ولا تنطق، ولا تضر ولا تنفع؟! وكيف تكون آلهة، والناس هم الذين يصنعونها ؟! وصارت هذه الأسئلة تراود الفتى الصغير دون إجابة.
ولما كبر إبراهيم وشبَّ أخذ يفكر في هذا الأمر، ويبحث عن الإله الحق الذي يستحق العبادة، فذهب إلى الصحراء الواسعة، وجلس ينظر إلى السماء، فرأى الكواكب والنجوم، واستنكر أن تكون هي ربه الذي يبحث عنه، لأنها مخلوقة مثله تعبد خالقها، فتظهر بإذنه وتغيب بإذنه، وظل إبراهيم في الصحراء ينظر إلى السماء يفكر ويتدبر عسى أن يهتدي إلى ربه وخالقه، فهداه الله -سبحانه- إلى معرفته، وجعله نبيًّا مرسلاً إلى قومه، ليخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، ومن عبادة الأصنام إلى عبادة الله رب العالمين.
وأنزل الله -سبحانه- على إبراهيم صحفًا فيها آداب ومواعظ وأحكام لهداية قومه، وتعليمهم أصول دينهم، وتوصيتهم بوجوب طاعة الله، وإخلاص العبادة له وحده، والبعد عن كل ما يتنافى مع مكارم الأخلاق، وعاد إبراهيم إلى بيته، وقلبه مطمئن، ولما دخل البيت وجد أباه، فتقدم منه إبراهيم وأخذ ينصحه ويقول
له: {يا أبت لما تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنك شيئا. يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك فاتبعني أهدك صراطًا سويًّا . يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيًّا . يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليًّا} [مريم:42-45] فردَّ عليه أبوه غاضبًا، وقال: {أراغب أنت عن آلهتي يا إبراهيم لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليًا} [مريم:46].
لكن إبراهيم لم يقابل تلك القسوة بمثلها، بل صبر على جفاء أبيه، وقابله بالبر والرحمة، وقال له: {سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيًّا . وأعتزلكم وما تدعون من دون الله وأدعو ربي عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيًّا}
[مريم:47-48] وخرج إبراهيم من عند أبيه متوجهًا إلى المعبد، حتى يدعو قومه إلى عبادة الله، ولما دخل عليهم وجدهم عاكفين على أصنام كثيرة، يعبدونها ويتضرعون إليها، ويطلبون منها قضاء حوائجهم، فتقدم منهم إبراهيم، وقال لهم: {ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون} [الأنبياء:52] فرد عليه القوم وقالوا: {وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين} [الأنبياء:53].
فوضح لهم إبراهيم أن عبادة هذه الأصنام ضلال وكفر، وأن
الله -سبحانه- الذي خلق السماوات والأرض هو المستحق للعبادة وحده فغضب قومه منه، واستكبروا وأصروا على كفرهم وعنادهم، فلمَّا وجد
إبراهيم إصرارهم على عبادة الأصنام، خرج وهو يفكر في نفسه أن يحطم هذه الأصنام، وكان اليوم التالي يوم عيد، فأقام القوم احتفالا كبيرًا خارج
المدينة، وذهب إليه جميع الناس، وخرج إبراهيم وحده إلى شوارع المدينة فلم يجد فيها أحدًا، فانتهز هذه الفرصة وأحضر فأسًا، ثم ذهب إلى المعبد الذي فيه الأصنام دون أن يراه أحد، فوجد أصنامًا كثيرة، ورأى أمامها طعامًا كثيرًا وضعه قومه قربانًا لها وتقربًا إليها، لكنها لم تأكل.
فأقبل إليها إبراهيم، وتقدم منها، ثم قال لها مستهزئًا: ألا تأكلون؟! وانتظر قليلا لعلهم يردون عليه، لكن دون جدوى، فعاد يسأل ويقول: ما لكم لا تنطقون؟! ثم أخذ يكسر الأصنام واحدًا تلو الآخر، حتى صارت كلها حطامًا إلا صنمًا كبيرًا تركه إبراهيم ولم يحطمه، وعلق في رقبته الفأس، ثم خرج من المعبد، ولما عاد القوم من الاحتفال مرُّوا على المعبد، ودخلوا فيه ليشكروا الآلهة على عيدهم وفوجئوا بأصنامهم محطمة ما عدا صنمًا واحدًا في رأسه فأس معلق، فتساءل القوم: من فعل هذا بآلهتنا؟ فقال بعض القوم: سمعنا فتى بالأمس اسمه إبراهيم كان يسخر منها، ويتوعدها بالكيد والتحطيم، وأجمعوا أمرهم على أن يحضروا إبراهيم ويسألوه، ويحققوا معه فيما حدث.
وفي لحظات ذهب بعض القوم وأتوا بإبراهيم إلى المعبد، ولما وقف أمامهم
سألوه: أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا يا إبراهيم؟! فرد إبراهيم: بل فعله كبيرهم
هذا، ثم أشار بإصبعه إلى الصنم الكبير المعلق في رقبته الفأس، ثم قال: فسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون، فرد عليه بعض الناس وقالوا له: يا إبراهيم أنت تعلم أن هذه الأصنام لا تنطق ولا تسمع، فكيف تأمرنا بسؤالها؟
فانتهز إبراهيم هذه الفرصة وقال لهم: {أفتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئًا ولا يضركم . أف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون}
[الأنبياء: 66-67] فسكتوا جميعًا ولم يتكلموا، ونكسوا رءوسهم من الخجل والخزي، ومع ذلك أرادوا الانتقام منه، لأنه حطم أصنامهم، وأهان آلهتهم، فقال نفر من الناس: ما جزاء إبراهيم، وما عقابه الذي يستحقه؟ فقالوا: {حرِّقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين} [الأنبياء:68].
ثم ذهب جنود المعبد بإبراهيم إلى الصحراء، وجمعوا الحطب والخشب من كل مكان، وأشعلوا نارًا عظيمة، وجاءوا بآلة اسمها المنجنيق، ليقذفوا إبراهيم منها في النار، ولما جاء موعد تنفيذ الحكم على إبراهيم، اجتمع الناس من كل مكان ليشهدوا تعذيبه، وتصاعد من النار لهب شديد، فوقف الناس بعيدًا يشاهدون النار، ومع ذلك لم يستطيعوا تحمل حرارته، وجاءوا بإبراهيم مقيدًا بالحبال ووضعوه في المنجنيق، ثم قذفوه في النار، فوقع في وسطها، فقال إبراهيم: حسبي اللَّه ونعم الوكيل.
فأمر الله النار ألا تحرق إبراهيم ولا تؤذيه، قال تعالى: {قلنا يا نار كوني بردًا وسلامًا على إبراهيم} [الأنبياء:69] فأصبحت النار بردًا وسلامًا عليه، ولم تحرق منه شيئًا سوي القيود التي قيدوه بها، وظلت النار مشتعلة عدة أيام، وبعد أن انطفأت خرج منها إبراهيم سالـمًا، لم تؤذه، وتحدث الناس عن تلك المعجزة وعن نجاة إبراهيم من النار، وأراد النمرود ملك البلاد أن يناقش إبراهيم في أمر دعوته، فلما حضر إبراهيم أمام الملك سأله: من ربك؟ فقال إبراهيم مجيبًا:
{ربي الذي يحيي ويميت} [البقرة:258] فقال الملك: {أنا أحيي وأميت} [البقرة:258] وأمر الملك الجنود أن يحضروا رجلين من المسجونين، ثم أمر بقتل رجل وترك الآخر، ثم نظر إلى إبراهيم وقال له: ها أنا ذا أحي وأميت، قتلت رجلا، وتركت آخر!!
فلم يرد إبراهيم على غباء هذا الرجل، ولم يستمر في جداله في هذا الأمر، بل سأله سؤالاً آخر أعجزه ولم يستطع معه جدالاً، قال له إبراهيم: {فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب} [البقرة:258] فبهت النمرود، وسكت عن الكلام اعترافًا بعجزه، وقرر إبراهيم الهجرة من هذه المدينة لأنه لم يؤمن به سوى زوجته سارة وابن أخيه لوط -عليه السلام- وهاجر إبراهيم ومعه زوجته سارة وابن أخيه لوط، وأخذ ينتقل من مكان إلى مكان آخر، حتى استقر به الحال في فلسطين، فظل بها فترة يعبد الله ويدعو الناس إلى عبادة الله، وإلى طريقه المستقيم.
ومرت السنون، ونزل قحط بالبلاد، فاضطر إبراهيم إلى الهجرة بمن معه إلى مصر، وكان يحكم مصر آنذاك ملك جبار يحب النساء، وكان له أعوان يساعدونه على ذلك، فيقفون على أطراف البلاد، ليخبروه بالجميلات اللاتي يأتين إلى مصر، فلما رأوا سارة، وكانت بارعة الجمال، أبلغوا عنها الملك وأخبروه أن معها رجلاً، فأصدر الملك أوامره بإحضار الرجل، وفي لحظات جاء الجنود بإبراهيم إلى الملك، ولما رآه سأله عن المرأة التي معه، فقال إبراهيم: إنها أختي. فقال الملك: ائتني بها.
فذهب إبراهيم إلى سارة، وأبلغها بما حدث بينه وبين الملك، وبما ذكره له بأنها أخته، فذهبت سارة إلى القصر، ولما رآها الملك انبهر من جمالها، وقام
إليها، فقالت له: أريد أن أتوضأ وأصلي، فأذن لها، فتوضأت سارة وصلَّت، ثم قالت: (اللهمَ إن كنت تعلم أني آمنتُ بك وبرسولك وأحصنت فرجي إلا على زوجي فلا تسلط على هذا الكافر) [أحمد] فاستجاب الله لها، وعصمها وحفظها، فكلما أراد الملك أن يمسك بها قبضت يده، فسألها أن تدعو الله أن تُبسَـط يده، ولن يمسها بسوء، وتكرر هذا الأمر ثلاث مرات.
فلما علم أنه لن يقدر عليها نادى بعض خدمه، وقال لهم: إنكم لم تأتوني بإنسان، إنما أتيتموني بشيطان، ثم أمر الخدم أن يعطوها هاجر، لتكون خادمة لها.
[البخاري] فعادت سارة إلى زوجها دون أن يمسها الملك، فوجدته قائمًا يصلي فلما انتهى نظر إليها، وسألها عما حدث؟ فقالت: إن الله ردَّ كيده عني وأعطاني جارية تسمى هاجر لتخدمني، وبعد فترة رجع إبراهيم إلى فلسطين مرة أخرى وأثناء الطريق استأذنه ابن أخيه لوط في الذهاب إلى قرية سدوم ليدعو أهلها إلى عبادة الله، فأعطاه إبراهيم بعض الأنعام والأموال، وواصل هو وأهله السير إلى فلسطين، حتى وصلوا إليها واستقروا بها، وظل إبراهيم -عليه السلام- في فلسطين فترة طويلة.
وأحب الله إبراهيم -عليه السلام- واتخذه خليلاً من بين خلقه، قال تعالى: {واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا} [النساء:125] وذات يوم، أراد إبراهيم أن يرى كيف يحيي الله الموتى، فخرج إلى الصحراء يناجي ربه، ويطلب منه أن يريه ذلك، قال تعالى: {وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءًا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيًّا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم}
[البقرة:260].
ففعل إبراهيم ما أمره ربه، وذبح أربعة من الطيور ووضع أجزاءها على
الجبال، ثم عاد إلى مكانه مرة أخرى، ووقف متجهًا ناحية الجبال، ثم نادى عليهن، فإذا بالحياة تعود لهذه الطيور، وتجيء إلى إبراهيم بإذن ربها، وكانت سارة زوجة إبراهيم عقيمًا لا تلد، وكانت تعلم رغبة إبراهيم وتشوقه لذرية
طيبة، فوهبت له خادمتها هاجر ليتزوجها، لعل الله أن يرزقه منها ذرية
صالحة، فتزوج إبراهيم هاجر، فأنجبت له إسماعيل فسعد به إبراهيم سعادة كبيرة لأنه جاء له بعد شوق شديد وانتظار طويل.


*

----------


## كونان

*تابع لقصة إبراهيم (عليه السلام) 

وأمر الله -عز وجل- إبراهيم أن يأخذ زوجته هاجر وولدها إسماعيل ويهاجر بهما إلى مكة، فأخذهما إبراهيم إلى هناك، وتوجه إلى الله داعيًا {ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بوادٍ غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوى إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون} [إبراهيم:37] ثم تركهما إبراهيم، وعاد إلى زوجته سارة، وذات يوم جاءت إليه ملائكة الله في صورة بشر، فقام إبراهيم سريعًا فذبح لهم عجلاً سمينًا، وشواه ثم وضعه أمامهم ليأكلوا فوجدهم لا يأكلون، لأن الملائكة لا تأكل ولا تشرب، وهنا أخبرت الملائكة إبراهيم بأنهم ليسوا بشرًا، وإنما هم ملائكة جاءوا ليوقعوا العذاب على قرية سدوم، لأنهم لم يتبعوا نبيهم لوطًا، وبشرت الملائكة إبراهيم بولده إسحاق من سارة، وكانت عجوزًا، فتعجبت حينما سمعت الخبر، فهي امرأة عجوز عقيم وزوجها رجل شيخ كبير، فأخبرتها الملائكة أن هذا هو أمر الله، فقالت الملائكة: {أتعجبين من أمر الله رحمت الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد} [هود:73].
وذات مرة رأى إبراهيم -عليه السلام- أنه يذبح ابنه في المنام، فأخبر ابنه إسماعيل بذلك، وكان هذا امتحان من الله لإبراهيم وإسماعيل، فاستجاب إسماعيل لرؤيا أبيه طاعة لله، واستعد كل منهما لتنفيذ أمر الله، ووضع إبراهيم ابنه إسماعيل على وجهه، وأمسك بالسكين ليذبحه، فكان الفرج من الله، فقد نزل جبريل
-عليه السلام- بكبش فداء لإسماعيل، فكانت سنة الذبح والنحر في
العيد، وصدق الله إذ يقول: {وفديناه بذبح عظيم}_[الصافات: 107] وكان نبي الله إبراهيم يسافر إلى مكة من حين لآخر ليطمئن على هاجر وابنها إسماعيل.
وفي إحدى الزيارات، طلب إبراهيم من ابنه أن يساعده في رفع قواعد البيت الحرام الذي أمره ربه ببنائه، فوافق إسماعيل، وأخذا ينقلان الحجارة اللازمة لذلك حتى انتهيا من البناء، وعندها أخذا يدعوان ربهما أن يتقبل منهما فقالا:
{ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم . ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم}
[البقرة:127-128] فاستجاب الله لإبراهيم وإسماعيل، وبارك في الكعبة، وجعلها قبلة للمسلمين جميعًا في كل زمان ومكان.
قد كان لإبراهيم -عليه السلام- رسالة ودين قويم وشريعة سمحة، أمرنا الله باتباعها، قال تعالى: {قل صدقوا الله فاتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفًا وما كان من المشركين} [آل عمران: 59] أي اتبعوا الدين الحنيف القويم الثابت الذي لا يتغير، ومرض إبراهيم -عليه السلام- ثم مات، بعد أن أدى رسالة الله وبلغ ما عليه، وفي رحلة الإسراء والمعراج قابل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- خليل الله إبراهيم -عليه السلام- في السماء السابعة بجوار البيت المعمور الذي يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف من الملائكة يتعبدون فيه، ويطوفون، ثم يخرجون ولا يعودون إليه إلى يوم القيامة.

وذلك كما ذكر في حديث المعراج الذي يقول فيه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- (... ثم صعد بي جبريل إلى السماء السابعة، فاستفتح جبرائيل، قيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبرائيل: قيل: ومن معك؟ قال محمد، قيل: وقد بعث إليه؟ قال: نعم، قيل: مرحبًا به، فنعم المجيء جاء، فلما خلصت، فإذا إبراهيم، قال: هذا أبوك فسلم عليه، فسلمتُ عليه فرد السلام، ثم قال مرحبًا بالابن الصالح والنبي الصالح ...) [البخاري].
وقد سئل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن خير البرية، فقال:
(ذاك إبراهيم) [أحمد].. وهو أول من يكْسى يوم القيامة، قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : (... وأول من يكسى يوم القيامة إبراهيم) [متفق عليه].. فالناس يحشرون يوم القيامة عراة، فيكسى إبراهيم عليه السلام تكريمًا له ثم الأنبياء، ثم الخلائق، وقد مدح الله سبحانه وتعالى نبيه إبراهيم وأثنى عليه، قال تعالى:
{إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتًا لله حنيفًا ولم يك من المشركين . شاكرًا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم . وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفًا وما كان من المشركين}
[النحل:120-123].
وقد فضل الله إبراهيم -عليه السلام- في الدنيا والآخرة، فجعل النبوة فيه وفي ذريته إلى يوم القيامة، قال تعالى: {ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين}
[العنكبوت:27].
وإبراهيم -عليه السلام- من أولي العزم من الرسل، ووصى الله نبيه محمدًا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يسير على ملته، قال تعالى: {قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم دينًا قيمًا ملة إبراهيم حنيفًا وما كان من المشركين} [الأنعام:61] وقال: {ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفًا وما كان من المشركين}
[النحل:123] ومدح الله إبراهيم بالوفاء والقيام بما عهد إليه، قال تعالى: {وإبراهيم الذي وفى} [النجم:37] ولأنه أفضل الأنبياء والرسل بعد محمد
-صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمرنا الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن نصلي عليه في صلاتنا في التشهد أثناء الصلاة.



سيدنا لوط

هاجر لوط مع عمه إبراهيم -عليه السلام- إلى مصر، ومكثا فيها مدة من الزمن ثم عادا إلى فلسطين، وفي الطريق، استأذن لوط عمه إبراهيم، ليذهب إلى أرض سدوم (بجوار البحر الميت في بلاد الأردن الآن) حيث اختار الله لوطًا
ليكون نبيًّا إلى أهل هذه الأرض، فأذن له إبراهيم وذهب لوط إلى سدوم
وتزوج هناك.
وكانت أخلاق أهل تلك البلدة سيئة، فكانوا لا يتعففون عن فعل المعصية، ولا يستحيون من المنكر، ويخونون الرفيق، ويقطعون الطريق، وفوق هذا كانوا يفعلون فاحشة لم يسبقهم إليها أحد من العالمين؛ فكانوا يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء، وأخذ لوط -عليه السلام- يدعو أهل سدوم إلى الإيمان وترك الفاحشة، فقال لهم: {ألا تتقون . إني لكم رسول أمين . فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين . أتأتون الذكران من العالمين . وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون} [الشعراء: 161-166].
لكن قوم لوط لم يستجيبوا له، وتكبروا عليه، وسخروا منه، فلم ييأس لوط وظل صابرًا على قومه يدعوهم في حكمة وأدب إلى عبادة الله وحده، وينهاهم ويحذرهم أشد التحذير من إتيان المحرمات وفعل الفواحش والمنكرات، ومع هذا لم يؤمن به أحد واستمر الناس في ضلالهم وطغيانهم وفجورهم، وقالوا له بقلوب قاسية: {ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين} [العنكبوت:29] وهددوه بطرده من القرية لأنه كان غريبًا في قومه، فغضب لوط من قومه وابتعد عنهم هو ومن آمن به من أهل بيته إلا زوجته، فقد كفرت وانحازت إلى قومها وشاركتهم في مضايقته والاستهزاء به، وضرب الله بها مثلاً في الكفر، فقال تعالى:
{ضرب الله مثلاً للذين كفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئًا وقيل ادخلا
النار مع الداخلين} [التحريم:10] وخيانة امرأة لوط هي كفرها
وعدم إيمانها بالله.
وأرسل الله ثلاثة من الملائكة على صورة ثلاثة رجال هيئتهم حسنة، فمروا على إبراهيم ، فظن إبراهيم أنهم بشر فقام على الفور وذبح لهم عجلاً سمينًا لكنهم لم يأكلوا منه، وبشرت الملائكة إبراهيم بأن الله -سبحانه- سوف يرزقه بولد من زوجته سارة هو إسحاق، ثم أخبرته الملائكة أنهم ذاهبون إلى قرية سدوم لتعذيب أهلها وعقابهم على كفرهم ومعاصيهم، فأخبرهم إبراهيم بوجود لوط في هذه القرية، فطمأنته الملائكة بأن الله سينجيه وأهله إلا زوجته لأنها كفرت بالله.
وخرجت الملائكة من عند إبراهيم وتوجهوا إلى قرية سدوم، فوصلوا إلى بيت لوط وكانوا في صورة شبان حسان، فلما رآهم لوط خاف عليهم، ولم يعلم أحد بقدومهم إلا آل لوط، فخرجت امرأته وأخبرت قومها وقالت: إن في بيت لوط رجالا ما رأيت مثل وجوههم قط، فجاء القوم يسرعون إلى بيت لوط يبغون الفاحشة مع هؤلاء الضيوف، واجتمع قوم لوط وازدحموا عند باب بيته وهم ينادون بصوت عالٍ يطلبوا من لوط أن يخرج لهم هؤلاء الضيوف، وكل منهم يمني نفسه بالمتعة والشهوة الحرام مع هؤلاء الرجال، فمنعهم لوط من دخول البيت ومن الهجوم والاعتداء على ضيوفه، وقال لهم: {إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون . واتقوا الله ولا تخزون} [الحجر:68-69] وأخذ يذكرهم بأن الله خلق النساء لقضاء شهوة الرجال فهن أزكى لهم وأطيب، ولكن قوم لوط أصروا على الدخول، ولم يجد لوط من بينهم رجلاً عاقلاً يبين لهم ما هم فيه من الخطأ وأحس لوط بضعفه أمام هؤلاء القوم، فقال: {لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد} [هود:80].
وعندئذ كشف الضيوف عن حقيقتهم، وأخبروا لوطًا بأنهم ليسوا بشرًا وإنما هم ملائكة من السماء جاءوا لتعذيب هؤلاء القوم الفاسقين، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى اقتحم قوم لوط البيت على الملائكة فأشار أحد الملائكة، بيده ناحيتهم ففقد القوم أبصارهم وراحوا يتخبطون بين الجدران، ثم طلبت الملائكة من لوط أن يرحل مع أهله عندما يقبل الليل لأن العذاب سينزل على قومه في
الصباح، ونصحوه ألا يلتفت هو ولا أحد من أهله خلفهم عندما ينزل العذاب حتى لا يصيبهم.
وفي الليل خرج لوط وابنتاه وتركوا القرية، وما إن غادروها حتى انشق الصباح فأرسل الله العذاب الشديد على قرية سدوم، فاهتزت القرية هزة عنيفة وتزلزلت الأرض، واقتلع مَلَكٌ بطرف جناحه القرية بما فيها وارتفع بها حتى سمع أهل السماء نباح كلابها ثم انقلبت القرية رأسًا على عقب، وجعل الله عاليها سافلها وأمطر عليهم من السماء حجارة ملتهبة تحرقهم، وأحاط بهم دخان خانق يشوي وجوههم وأجسامهم.
قال تعالى: {فلما جاءنا أمرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل منضود . مسومة عند ربك وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد} [هود:82-83] ونجَّى الله لوطاً وابنتيه برحمة منه سبحانه، لأنهم حفظوا العهد، وشكروا النعمة وعبدوا الله الواحد الأحد وكانوا خير مثال للعفة والطهارة، وأصبحت قرية سدوم عبرة وعظة لكل الأجيال القادمة، قال تعالى: {وتركنا فيها آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم} [الذاريات:37].

*

----------


## كونان

*سيدنا إسماعيل

كان إبراهيم -عليه السلام- يحب أن تكون له ذرية صالحة تعبد الله -عز وجل- وتساعده في السعي على مصالحه، فعلمت السيدة سارة ما
يريده زوجها، وكانت عاقرًا لا تلد فوهبت له خادمتها هاجر ليتزوجها؛ لعلها تنجب له الولد، فلما تزوجها إبراهيم -عليه السلام- حملت منه، وأنجبت له إسماعيل، وبعد مرور فترة من ولادة إسماعيل أمر الله -عز وجل- إبراهيم أن يذهب بزوجته هاجر وولده إلى مكة، فاستجاب إبراهيم لأمر ربه، وسار بهما حتى وصلوا إلى جبال مكة عند موضع بناء الكعبة، وظل معهما فترة قصيرة، ثم تركهما في هذا المكان وأراد العودة إلى الشام، فلما رأته زوجته هاجر عائدًا أسرعت خلفه، وتعلقت بثيابه، وقالت له: يا إبراهيم، أين تذهب وتتركنا في هذا الوادي الذي ليس فيه أنيس ولا شيء؟! فلم يرد عليها إبراهيم -عليه السلام- وظل صامتًا، فألحت عليه زوجته هاجر، وأخذت تكرر السؤال نفسه، لكن دون فائدة، فقالت له: آلله أمرك بهذا؟ فقال إبراهيم: نعم، فقالت هاجر: إذن لن يضيعنا، ثم رجعت.
وسار إبراهيم -عليه السلام- وترك زوجته وولده، وليس معهما من الطعام والماء إلا القليل، ولما ابتعد عنها إبراهيم، رفع يده داعيًا ربه فقال: {ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون} [إبراهيم:37] ثم واصل السير إلى الشام، وظلت هاجر وحدها، ترضع ابنها إسماعيل، وتشرب من الماء الذي تركه لها إبراهيم حتى نفد ما في السقاء، فعطشت، وعطش ابنها فتركته وانطلقت تبحث عن الماء، بعدما بكى الطفل بشدة، وأخذ يتلوى، ويتمرغ أمامها من شدة العطش.
وأخذت هاجر تمشي حتى وصلت إلى جبل الصفا، فصعدت إليه ثم نظرت إلى الوادي يمينًا ويسارًا؛ لعلها ترى بئرًا أو قافلة مارة من الطريق فتسألهم الطعام
أو الماء، فلم تجد شيئًا، فهبطت من الصفا، وسارت في اتجاه جبل المروة فصعدته وأخذت تنظر بعيدًا لترى مُنقِذًا ينقذها هي وابنها مما هما فيه، إلا أنها لم تجد شيئًا كذلك، فنزلت من جبل المروة صاعدة جبل الصفا مرة أخرى لعلها تجد النجاة وظلت هكذا تنتقل من الصفا إلى المروة، ومن المروة إلى الصفا سبع مرات.
وقد أصبح هذا السعي شعيرة من شعائر الحج، وذلك تخليدًا لهذه الذكرى، قال تعالى: {إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرًا فإن الله شاكر عليم } [البقرة:158] وبعد أن تعبت هاجر، وأحست بالإجهاد والمشقة، عادت إلى ابنها دون أن يكون معها قطرة واحدة من الماء، وهنا أدركتها رحمة الله -سبحانه- فنزل الملك
جبريل -عليه السلام- وضرب الأرض، فتفجرت وتدفقت منها بئر زمزم وتفجر منها ماء عذب غزير، فراحت هاجر تغرف بيدها وتشرب وتسقى ابنها، وتملأ سقاءها، وشكرت الله -عز وجل- على نعمته، وعلى بئر زمزم التي
فجرها لها.
ومرت أيام قليلة، وجاءت قافلة من قبيلة جرهم -وهي قبيلة عربية يمنية- فرأت طيرًا يحوم فوق مكان هاجر وابنها، فعلموا أن في ذلك المكان ماء، فأقبلوا نحو المكان الذي يطير فوقه الطير، فوجدوا بئر زمزم فتعجبوا من وجودها في هذه المكان، ووجدوا أم إسماعيل تجلس بجواره، فذهبوا إليها، وعرفوا قصتها فاستأذنوها في الإقامة بجوار هذه البئر، فأذنت لهم، وعاشت معهم هي وابنها وتعلم منهم إسماعيل اللغة العربية، وأخذت هاجر تربي ابنها إسماعيل تربية حسنة وتغرس فيه الخصال الطيبة والفضائل الحميدة، حتى كبر قليلاً، وصار يسعى في مصالحه لمساعدة أمه.
وكان إبراهيم -عليه السلام- يزور هاجر وولده إسماعيل من حين لآخر لكي يطمئن عليهما، وذات يوم رأى إبراهيم في منامه أنه يذبح ابنه إسماعيل الذي جاء بعد شوق طويل، فلما قام من نومه، علم أن ما رآه ما هو إلا أمر من الله؛ لأن رؤيا الأنبياء حق، فذهب إبراهيم إلى ابنه، وقال له: {يا بني إني أري في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى} [الصافات:102] فقال إسماعيل: {يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين} [الصافات:102]..
وأخذ إبراهيم ابنه إسماعيل وذهب به إلى مِنَى ثم ألقاه على وجهه كي لا يرى وجهه عند الذبح، فيتأثر بعاطفة الأبوة، واستسلم إسماعيل لأمر الله ووضع إبراهيم السكين على رقبة ابنه إسماعيل ليذبحه، وقبل أن يمر السكين سمع إبراهيم نداء الله تعالى يقول له: {يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا إن كذلك نجزي المحسنين إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين} [الصافات:104-106] وبعد لحظات من النداء الإلهي رأى إبراهيم الملك جبريل -عليه السلام- ومعه كبش عظيم، فأخذه إبراهيم وذبحه بدلاً من ابنه إسماعيل.
لقد أراد الله -عز وجل- أن يختبر إبراهيم في التضحية بابنه إسماعيل، فلما وجده قد امتثل لأمره دون كسل واعتراض كشف الله هذا البلاء، وفدى إسماعيل بكبش عظيم، وقد أصبح يوم فداء إسماعيل وإنقاذه من الذبح عيدًا للمسلمين يسمي بعيد الأضحى، يذبح فيه المسلمون الذبائح تقربًا إلى الله وتخليدًا لهذه الذكري الطيبة، وعاد إبراهيم بولده إلى البيت، ففرحت الأم بنجاة ولدها فرحًا شديدًا، وكبر إسماعيل حتى أصبح شابًّا قويًّا، وتزوج امرأة من إحدى القبائل التي استقرت حول بئر زمزم.
وذات يوم زار إبراهيم -عليه السلام- ابنه إسماعيل، فلم يجده في بيته، ووجد زوجته وكانت لا تعرفه، فسألها إبراهيم عن زوجها إسماعيل، فقالت: خرج يبتغي لنا رزقًا، فسألها عن عيشهم، فقالت: إننا نعيش في ضيق وشدة، فقال إبراهيم : إذا جاء زوجك مريه أن يغير عتبة بابه، فلما عاد إسماعيل سأل زوجته: هل زارنا أحد اليوم؟ قالت له: نعم، زارنا شيخ صفته كذا وكذا، فقال إسماعيل: هل قال لك شيئًا؟قالت: سألني عنك وعن حالتنا وعيشتنا، فقال لها: وماذا قلت له؟ قالت: قلت له: إننا نعيش في ضيق وشدة، فقال إسماعيل: وهل أوصاك بشيء؟ قالت: قال لي: قولي لزوجك عندما يعود أن يغير عتبة بابه، فقال إسماعيل: ذاك أبي وقد أمرني أن أفارقك، فألحقي بأهلك فطلقها إسماعيل، وتزوج بغيرها.
ومرت فترة من الزمن، ثم عاد إبراهيم لزيارة ابنه إسماعيل، ولم يجده أيضًا، ووجد زوجته، وكانت هي أيضا لا تعرفه، فسألها أين زوجك إسماعيل؟ قالت له: خرج يبتغي لنا رزقًا، فقال إبراهيم: وكيف أنتم؟ قالت: نحن بخير وسعة، ففرح إبراهيم بهذه الزوجة، واطمأن لحالها، فقال لها: إذا جاء زوجك فاقرئي له مني السلام ومريه أن يثبت عتبة بابه، فلما جاء إسماعيل أخبرته زوجته بما حدث، وأثنت على إبراهيم، فقال إسماعيل: ذاك أبي وأمرني أن أمسكك. [البخاري].
وعاد إبراهيم إلى فلسطين، وظل بها مدة طويلة يعبد الله -عز وجل- ثم ذهب لزيارة إسماعيل، فوجده يبري نبلاً له قرب بئر زمزم، فلما رآه إسماعيل قام إليه واحتضنه واستقبله أحسن استقبال، ثم قال إبراهيم لابنه: يا إسماعيل إن الله أمرني بأمرٍ. فقال إسماعيل: اصنع ما أمرك به ربك، فقال إبراهيم: وتعينني عليه؟ قال إسماعيل: وأعينك عليه، فقال إبراهيم: إن الله أمرني أن أبني هنا بيتًا، كي يعبده الناس فيه، فوافق إسماعيل أباه، وبدأ ينقل معه الحجارة اللازمة لبناء هذا
البيت، وكان إبراهيم يبني، وإسماعيل يعينه، حتى إذا ما ارتفع البناء واكتمل جاء جبريل بحجر من الجنة، وأعطاه لإبراهيم، ليضعه في الكعبة، وهو ما يسمى بالحجر الأسود.
وبعد أن انتهى إبراهيم وإسماعيل -عليهما السلام- من بناء الكعبة وقفا يدعوان ربهما: {ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم . ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم} [البقرة:127-128] وقد أثنى الله على نبيه إسماعيل -عليه السلام- ووصفه بالحلم والصبر وصدق الوعد، والمحافظة على الصلاة، وأنه كان يأمر أهله بأدائها، قال تعالى: {واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولاً نبيًّا وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة وكان عند ربه مرضيًّا} [مريم:54-55].
وكان إسماعيل رسولاً إلى القبائل التي سكنت واستقرت حول بئر زمزم، وأوحى الله إليه، قال تعالى: {قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون} [البقرة:163] وقال تعالى: {إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط} [النساء:163] وكان إسماعيل -عليه السلام- أول من رمى بسهم، فقد كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يشجع الشباب على الرمي بقوله: (ارموا بني إسماعيل فإن أباكم كان راميًا) [البخاري].
وإسماعيل -عليه السلام- هو جد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأبو العرب، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل، واصطفى قريشًا من كنانة، واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم، واصطفاني من بني هاشم) [مسلم].

*

----------


## كونان

*سيدنا إسحاق

بعد أن رزق الله إبراهيم -عليه السلام- بإسماعيل من زوجته هاجر، كان إبراهيم يدعو الله أن يرزقه بولد من زوجته سارة التي تحملت معه كل ألوان العذاب في سبيل الله، فاستجاب الله له، وأرسل إليه بعض الملائكة على هيئة رجال، ليبشروه بولد له من زوجته سارة، وأخبروه بذهابهم إلى قوم لوط للانتقام منهم، ولما جاءت الملائكة إلى إبراهيم استقبلهم أحسن استقبال، وأجلسهم في المكان المخصص للضيافة، ثم أسرع لإعداد الطعام لهم، فقد كان إبراهيم رجلاً كريمًا جوادًا، وفي لحظات جاء بعجل سمين، وقربه إليهم، فلم يأكلوا أو يشربوا أي شيء، فخاف إبراهيم -عليه السلام- منهم، وظهر الخوف على وجهه، فطمأنته الملائكة، وأخبروه أنهم ملائكة، وبشروه بغلام عليم..
كل هذا، وسارة زوجة إبراهيم تتابع الموقف، وتسمع كلامهم، وذلك من خلف الجدار، فأقبلت إليهم، وهي في ذهول مما تسمعه، وتعجبت من بشارتهم، فكيف تلد وهي امرأة عجوز عقيم، وزوجها رجل كبير، فأخبرتها الملائكة بأن هذا أمر الله القادر على كل شيء، فاطمأن ابراهيم، وذهب عنه الخوف، وسكنت في قلبه البشرى التي حملتها الملائكة له؛ فخر ساجدًا لله شاكر له.
وبعد فترة، ظهر الحدث المنتظر والمعجزة الإلهية أمام عين إبراهيم وزوجته؛ حيث ولدت سارة غلامًا جميلاً، فسماه إبراهيم إسحاق، والقرآن الكريم لم يقص علينا من قصة إسحاق -عليه السلام- إلا بشارته، وكذلك لم يذكر لنا القوم الذي أرسل إليهم وماذا كانت إجابتهم له، وقد أثنى الله -عز وجل- عليه في كتابه الكريم في أكثر من موضع، قال تعالى: {واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي والأبصار . إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار . وإنهم عندنا لمن المصطفين الأخيار} [ص:45-47].
كما أثنى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على إسحاق، فقال: (الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام) [البخاري] ورزق الله إسحاق ولدًا اسمه يعقوب، ومرض إسحاق ثم مات بعد أن أدَّى الأمانة التي تحملها.




يعقوب عليه السلام

نبي من أنبياء الله-عز وجل-، اصطفاه الله، فهو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم -عليهم السلام-، بشرت الملائكة به إبراهيم -عليه السلام- زوجته سارة، قال تعالى: (فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب) [هود: 71].
ولد يعقوب -عليه السلام- محاطًا بعناية الله ورحمته، سائرًا على منهج آبائه، وكان ليعقوب اثنا عشر ولدًا سمَّاهم القرآن الكريم بالأسباط، وكان أجلهم قدرًا، وأنقاهم قلبًا، وأسلمهم صدرًا، وأزكاهم نفسًا، وأصغرهم سنًا، يوسف -عليه السلام-، لذا كان يعقوب -عليه السلام- يحوطه بمزيد من العناية والحنان وهذا شيء طبيعي، فالأب يحنو على الصغير حتى يكبر، وعلى المريض حتى يبرأ.
وكان يعقوب -عليه السلام- مثالاً يحتذى للأب الذي يقوم بتربية أولاده على الفضيلة، فيقوم بأمرهم، ويسدي لهم النصح، ويحل مشاكلهم، إلا أن الشيطان زين للأبناء قتل أخيهم يوسف لما رأوا من حب أبيهم له، لكنهم بعد ذلك رجعوا عن رأيهم من القتل إلى الإلقاء في بئر بعيدة، لتأخذه إحدى القوافل المارة، وحزن يعقوب على فراق يوسف حزنًا شديدًا، وأصابه العمى من شدة الحزن، ثم ردَّ الله إليه بصره، وجمع بينه وبين ولده.
وبعد فترة من الزمن مرض يعقوب-عليه السلام- مرض الموت، فجمع أبناءه وأخذ يوصيهم بالتمسك بالإيمان بالله الواحد وبعمل الصالحات، قال تعالى: (أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إلها واحدًا ونحن له مسلمون) [البقرة: 133].

*

----------


## كونان

*يوسف عليه السلام
في ليلة من الليالي رأى يوسف -عليه السلام- وهو نائم رؤيا عجيبة، فقد رأى أحد عشر كوكبًا والشمس والقمر يسجدون له فلما استيقظ، ذهب إلى أبيه يعقوب -عليه السلام- في هذه الرؤيا. فعرف أن ابنه سيكون له شأن عظيم، فحذره من أن يخبر إخوته برؤياه، فيفسد الشيطان قلوبهم، ويجعلهم يحسدونه على ما آتاه الله من فضله، فلم يقص رؤيته على أحد.
وكان يعقوب يحب يوسف حبًّا كبيرًا، ويعطف عليه ويداعبه، مما جعل إخوته يحسدونه، ويحقدون عليه، فاجتمعوا جميعا ليدبروا له مؤامرة تبعده عن أبيه.
فاقترح أحدهم أن يقتلوا يوسف أو يلقوه في أرض بعيدة، فيخلو لهم أبوهم، وبعد ذلك يتوبون إلى الله، ولكن واحدًا آخر منهم رفض قتل يوسف، واقترح عليهم أن يلقوه في بئر بعيدة، فيعثر عليه بعض السائرين في الطريق، ويأخذونه ويبيعونه.
ولقيت هذه الفكرة استحسانًا وقبولاً، واستقر رأيهم على نفيه وإبعاده، وأخذوا يتشاورون في تدبير الحيلة التي يمكن من خلالها أخذ يوسف وتنفيذ ما اتفقوا عليه، ففكروا قليلا، ثم ذهبوا إلى أبيهم وقالوا له: (يا أبانا ما لك لا تأمنا على يوسف وإنا له لناصحون)[يوسف: 11].
فأجابهم يعقوب -عليه السلام- أنه لا يقدر على فراقه ساعة واحدة، وقال لهم: (أخاف أن يأكله الذئب وأنتم عنه غافلون)[يوسف: 13]
فقالوا: (لئن أكله الذئب ونحن عصبة إنا إذا لخاسرون)[يوسف:14]. وفي الصباح، خرج الأبناء جميعًا ومعهم يوسف -عليه السلام- إلى الصحراء، ليرعوا أغنامهم، وما إن ابتعدوا به عن أبيهم حتى تهيأت لهم الفرصة لتنفيذ اتفاقهم، فساروا حتى وصلوا إلى البئر، وخلعوا ملابسه ثم ألقوه فيها، وشعر يوسف بالخوف، والفزع، لكن الله كان معه، حيث أوحى إليه ألا تخاف ولا تجزع فإنك ناج مما دبروا لك.
وبعد أن نفذ إخوة يوسف مؤامرتهم، جلسوا يفكرون فيما سيقولون لأبيهم عندما يسألهم، فاتفقوا على أن يقولوا لأبيهم إن الذئب قد أكله، واخلعوا يوسف قميصه، وذبحوا شاة، ولطخوا بدمها قميص يوسف.
وفي الليل، عادوا إلى أبيهم، ولما دخلوا عليه بكوا بشدة، فنظر يعقوب إليهم ولم يجد فيهم يوسف معهم، لكنهم أخبروه أنهم ذهبوا ليتسابقوا، وتركوا يوسف ليحرس متاعهم، فجاء الذئب وأكله، ثم أخرجوا قميصه ملطخًا بالدماء، ليكون دليلا لهم على صدقهم.
فرأى يعقوب -عليه السلام- القميص سليمًا، حيث نسوا أن يمزقوه، فقال لهم: عجبًا لهذا الذئب كان رحيمًا بيوسف أكله دون أن يقطع ملابسه. ثم قال لهم مبينًا كذبهم: (بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرًا فصبرٌ جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون)[يوسف: 18].
أما يوسف فكان لا يزال حبيسًا في البئر ينتظر الفرج والنجاة، وبينما هو كذلك، مرت عليه قافلة متجهة إلى مصر، فأرادوا أن يتزودوا من الماء، فأرسلوا أحدهم إلى البئر ليأتيهم بالماء، فلما ألقى دلوه تعلق به يوسف، فنظر في البئر فوجد غلامًا جميلاً يمسك به، ففرح الرجل ونادى رجال القافلة، فأخرجوا يوسف، وأخذوه معهم إلى مصر ليبيعوه.
وكان عزيز مصر في هذا اليوم يتجول في السوق، ليشتري غلامًا له؛ لأنه لم يكن له أولاد، فوجد هؤلاء الناس يعرضون يوسف للبيع، فذهب إليهم، واشتراه منهم بعدة دراهم قليلة.
ورجع عزيز مصر إلى زوجته، وهو سعيد بالطفل الذي اشتراه، وطلب من زوجته أن تكرم هذا الغلام، وتحسن معاملته، فربما نفعهما أو اتخذاه ولدًا لهما، وهكذا مكن الله ليوسف في الأرض فأصبح محاطًا بعطف العزيز ورعايته.
ومرت السنون، وكبر يوسف، وأصبح شابًا قويًّا، رائع الحسن، وكانت امرأة العزيز تراقب يوسف يومًا بعد يوم، وازداد إعجابها به لحظة بعد أخرى، فبدأت تظهر له هذا الحب بطريق الإشارة والتعريض، لكن يوسف -عليه السلام- كان يعرض عنها، ويتغافل عن أفعالها، فأخذت المرأة تفكر كيف تغري يوسف بها.
وذات يوم، انتهزت فرصة غياب زوجها عن القصر، فتعطرت وتزينت، ولبست أحسن الثياب، وغلقت الأبواب ودعت يوسف حتى أدخلته حجرتها، وطلبت منه أن يفعل معها الفاحشة.
لكن يسوف بعفته وطهارته امتنع عما أرادت، ورد عليها ردًّا بليغًا حيث قال: (معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون) [يوسف: 23].
ثم أسرع يوسف -عليه السلام- ناحية الباب يريد الخروج من المكان، لكن امرأة العزيز لم تدع الفرصة تفوتها، فجرت خلفه، لتمنعه من الخروج، وأمسكت بقميصه فتمزق.
وفجأة، حضر زوجها العزيز، وتأزم الموقف، وزاد الحرج، لكن امرأة العزيز تخلصت من حرج موقفها أمام زوجها، فاتهمت يوسف بالخيانة ومحاولة الاعتداء عليها، وقالت لزوجها: (ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءًا إلا أن يسجن أو عذاب أليم)[يوسف: 25].
وأمام هذا الاتهام، كان على يوسف أن يدافع عن نفسه، فقال: (هي راودتني عن نفسي)[يوسف: 26].
فاحتكم الزوج إلى رجل من أهل المرأة، فقال الرجل من غير تردد انظروا: (إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين. وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين)[يوسف: 26-27].
فالتفت الزوج إلى امرأته، وقال لها: (إنه من كيدكم إن كيدكن عظيم)[يوسف: 28]، ثم طلب العزيز من يوسف أن يهمل هذا الموضوع، ولا يتحدث به أمام أحد، ثم طلب من زوجته أن تستغفر من ذنبها وخطيئتها.
واتفق الجميع على أن يظل هذا الفعل سرًّا لا يعرفه أحد، ومع ذلك فقد شاع خبر مراودة امرأة العزيز ليوسف، وطلبها للفاحشة، وانتشر في القصر وتحدث نساء المدينة بما فعلته امرأة العزيز مع فتاها، وعلمت امرأة العزيز بما قالته النسوة عنها، فغضبت غضبًا شديدًا، وأرادت أن تظهر لهن عذرها، وأن جمال يوسف وحسن صورته هما اللذان جعلاها تفعل ذلك، فأرسلت إليهن، وهيأت لهن مقاعد مريحة، وأعطت كل واحدة منهن سكينا، ثم قالت ليوسف: اخرج عليهن.
فخرج يوسف متمثلاً لأمر سيدته، فلما رآه النسوة انبهرن بجماله وحسنه، وقطعن أيديهن دون أن يشعرن بذلك، وظن جميع النسوة أن الغلام ما هو إلا ملك، ولا يمكن أن يكون بشرًا. فقالت امرأة العزيز: (فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره ليسجنن وليكونا من الصاغرين)[يوسف: 32].
واقتنع النساء بما تفعله امرأة العزيز مع يوسف، فلما رأى ذلك منهن قال: (قال رب السجن أحب إليَّ مما يدعونني إليه وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن وأكن من الجاهلين)[يوسف: 33].
وكادت تحدث فتنة في المدينة بسبب عشق النساء ليوسف، فرأى القائمون على الأمر في مصر أن يسجن يوسف إلى حين، فسجنوه، وظل يوسف -عليه السلام- في السجن فترة، ودخل معه السجن فتيان أحدهما خباز والآخر ساقي، ورأيا من أخلاق يوسف وأدبه وعبادته لربه ما جعلهما يعجبان به، فأقبلا عليه ذات يوم يقصان عليه ما رأيا في نومهما، (قال أحدهما إني أراني أعصر خمرا وقال الآخر إني أراني أحمل فوق رأسي خبزا تأكل الطير منه نبئنا بتأويله إنا نراك من المحسنين)[يوسف: 36]
ففسر لهما يوسف رؤياهما، بأن أحدهما سيخرج من السجن، ويرجع إلى عمله كساق للملك، وأما الآخر وهو خباز الملك فسوف يصلب، وتأكل الطير من رأسه.
وقبل أن يخرج ساقي الملك من السجن طلب من يوسف أن يذكر أمره عند الله، ويخبره أن في السجن بريئًا حبس ظلمًا، حتى يعفو عنه، ويخرج من السجن، ولكن الساقي نسى، فظل يوسف في السجن بضع سنين، وبمرور فترة من الزمن تحقق ما فسره لهما يوسف.
وفي يوم من الأيام، نام الملك فرأى في منامه سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع نحيفات، وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات، فقام من نومه خائفا مفزوعًا مما رآه، فجمع رجاله وعلماء دولته، وقص عليهم ما رآه، وطلب منهم تفسيره، فأعجزهم ذلك، وأرادوا صرف الملك عنه حتى لا ينشغل به، فقالوا: (أضغاث أحلام وما نحن بتأويل الأحلام بعالمين)[يوسف: 44].
لكن هذه الرؤيا ظلت تلاحق الملك وتفزعه أثناء نومه، فانشغل الملك بها، وأصر على معرفة تفسيرها، وهنا تذكر الساقي أمر يوسف، وطلب أن يذهب إلى السجن ليقابل يوسف، وهناك طلب منه أن يفسر رؤيا الملك، ففسر يوسف البقرات السمان والسنبلات الخضر بسبع سنين يكثر فيها الخير وينجو الناس فيه من الهلاك.
ولم يكتف يوسف بتفسير الحلم، وإنما قدم لهم الحل السليم. وما يجب عليهم فعله تجاه هذه الأزمة، وهو أن يدخروا في سنوات الخير ما ينفعهم في سنوات القحط والحاجة من الحبوب بشرط أن يتركوها في سنابلها، حتى يأتي الله بالفرج.
ولما عرف الساقي تفسير الرؤيا، رجع إلى الملك ليخبره بما قاله له يوسف. ففرح الملك فرحًا شديدًا، وراح يسأل عن ذلك الذي فسر رؤياه، فقال الساقي: يوسف. فقال الملك على الفور: ائتوني به.
فذهب رسول الملك إلى يوسف وقال له: أجب الملك، فإنه يريد أن يراك، ولكن يوسف رفض أن يذهب إلى الملك قبل أن تظهر براءته، ويعرف الملك ما حدث له من نساء المدينة.
فأرسل الملك في طلب امرأة العزيز وباقي النسوة، وسألهن عن الأمر، فقلن معترفات بذنوبهن مقرَّات بخطئهن، ومعلنات عن توبتهن إلى الله: ما رأينا منه سوءًا، وأظهرت امرأة العزيز براءة يوسف أمام الناس جميعًا.
عندئذ أصدر الملك قراره بتبرئة يوسف مما اتهم به، وأمر بإخراجه من السجن وتكريمه، وتقريبه إليه. ثم خيره أن يأخذ من المناصب ما شاء فقال يوسف: (اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليهم)[يوسف: 55]. فوافق الملك على أن يتقلد يوسف هذا المنصب لأمانته وعلمه.
وتحققت رؤيا الملك، وانتهت سنوات الرخاء، وبدأت سنوات المجاعة، وجاء الناس من كل مكان في مصر والبلاد المجاورة ليأخذوا حاجتهم من خزائن الملك.
وفي يوم من الأيام، وأثناء توزيع الحبوب على الناس إذا بيوسف أمام رجال يعرفهم بلغتهم وأشكالهم وأسمائهم، وكانت مفاجأة لم يتوقعوها، إنهم إخوته، أبناء أبيه يعقوب -عليه السلام-، الذي ألقوه في البئر وهو صغير، لقد جاءوا محتاجين إلى الطعام، ووقفوا أمامه دون أن يعرفوه، فقد تغيرت ملامحه بعدما كبر، فأحسن يوسف إليهم، وأنسوا هم به، وأخبروه أن لهم أخا أصغر من أبيهم لم يحضر معهم، لأن أباه يحبه ولا يطيق فراقه.
*

----------


## كونان

*تابع لقصة يوسف عليه السلام 

فلما جهزهم يوسف بحاجات الرحلة، وقضى حاجتهم، وأعطاهم ما يريدون من الطعام، قال لهم: (ائتوني بأخ لكم من أبيكم ألا ترون أني أوفي الكيل وأنا خير المنزلين. فإن لم تأتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي ولا تقربون).
[يوسف: 59-60].
فأظهروا أن الأمر ليس ميسورا وسوف يمانع، ليستبدلوا بها القمح والعلف في رحالهم بدلا من القمح فيضطروا إلى العودة إليه بأخيهم.
وعاد إخوة يوسف إلى أبيهم، وقالوا: (يا أبانا منع منا الكيل فأرسل معنا أخانا نكتل وإنا له لحافظون)[يوسف: 63]، فرفض يعقوب.
وذهب الإخوة إلى بضاعتهم ليخرجوها ففوجئوا ببضاعتهم الأولى التي دفعوها ثمنا، ولم يجدوا قمحا، فأخبروا والدهم أن بضاعتهم قد ردت إليهم، ثم أخذوا يحرجون أباهم بالتلويح له بمصلحة أهلهم في الحصول على الطعام، ويؤكدون له عزمهم على حفظ أخيهم، ويرغبونه بزيادة الكيل لأخيهم، فقد كان يوسف يعطي لكل فرد حمل بعير.
فقال لهم أبوهم: (لن أرسله معكم حتى تؤتون موثقا من الله لتأتنني به إلا أن يحاط بكم فلما آتوه موثقهم قال الله على ما نقول وكيل)[يوسف: 66]، ولم ينس أن يوصيهم في هذا الموقف وينصحهم، فقال لهم: (يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة وما أغني عنكم من الله من شيء إن الحكم إلا لله عليه توكلت وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون)[يوسف: 67].
وسافر الإخوة إلى مصر، ودخلوها من حيث أمرهم أبوهم، ولما وقفوا أمام يوسف، دعا أخاه الصغير، وقربه إليه، واختلى به، وأخبره أنه يوسف أخوه.
ثم وزن البضاعة لإخوته، فلما استعدوا للرحيل والعودة إلى بلادهم، إذا بيوسف يريد أن يستبقي أخاه بجانبه، فأمر فتيانه بوضع السقاية (إناء كان يكيل به) في رحل أخيه الصغير، وعندما بدأت القافلة في الرحيل إذا بمناد ينادي ويشير إليهم: (إنكم لسارقون) [يوسف: 70].
فأقبل الإخوة يتساءلون عن الذي فقد، فأخبره المنادي أنه فقد مكيال الملك، وقد جعل لمن يأتي به مكافأة قدرها حمل بعير.
وهنا لم يتحمل إخوة يوسف ذلك الاتهام، فدخلوا في حوار ساخن مع يوسف ومن معه، فهم ليسوا سارقين وأقسموا على ذلك. فقال الحراس: (فما جزاؤه إن كنت كاذبين)[يوسف: 74].
هنا ينكشف التدبير الذي ألهمه الله يوسف، فقد كان الحكم السائد في شريعة بني إسرائيل أن السارق يكون عبدًا للمسروق منه، ولما كان يوسف -عليه السلام- يعلم أن هذا هو جزاء السارق في شريعة بني إسرائيل، فقد قبل أن يحتكم إلى شريعتهم دون شريعة المصريين، ووافق إخوته على ذلك لثقتهم في أنفسهم. فأصدر يوسف الأوامر لعماله بتفتيش أوعية إخوته. فلم يجدوا شيئا، ثم فتشوا وعاء أخيه، فوجدوا فيه إناء الكيل.
وتذكر إخوة يوسف ما وعدوا به أباهم من عودة أخيهم الصغير إليه، فقالوا: (يا أيها العزيز إن له أبا شيخا كبيرا فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين)[يوسف: 78].
فقال يوسف: (معاذ الله أن نأخذ إلا من وجدنا متاعنا عنده إنا إذًا لظالمون) [يوسف:79].
وهكذا مكن الله ليوسف أن يحتفظ بأخيه، أما الإخوة فقد احتاروا وجلسوا يفكرون فيما سيقولونه لأبيهم عندما يعودون، فقرر كبيرهم ألا يبرح مصر، وألا يواجه أباه إلا أن يأذن له أبوه، أو يقضي الله له بحكم، وطلب منهم أن يرجعوا إلى أبيهم، ويخبروه صراحة بأن ابنه سرق، فأخذ بما سرق، وإن شك في ذلك؛ فليسأل القافلة التي كانوا معها أو أهل المدينة التي كانوا فيها.
فعادوا إلى أبيهم وحكوا له ما حدث، إلا أن أباهم لم يصدقهم، وقال: (بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل عسى الله أن يأتيني بهم جميعًا إنه هو العليم الحكيم)[يوسف: 83]، ثم تركهم، وأخذ يبكي على يوسف وأخيه، حتى فقد بصره، فاغتاظ أبناءه وقالوا: (تالله تفتأ تذكر يوسف حتى تكون حرضًا أو تكون من الهالكين)[يوسف: 85].
فرد يعقوب -عليه السلام- عليهم أنه يشكو أمره لله، وليس لأحد من خلقه، وطلب منهم أن يذهبوا ليبحثوا عن يوسف وأخيه، فهو يشعر بقلب المؤمن أن يوسف مازال حيًّا، والمؤمن لا ييأس من رحمة الله أبدًا.
وتوجه الأبناء إلى مصر للمرة الثالثة يبحثون عن أخيهم، ويلتمسون بعض الطعام، وليس معهم إلا بضاعة رديئة.
ولما وصلوا مصر دخلوا على يوسف، فقالوا له: (يا أيها العزيز مسنا وأهلنا الضر وجئنا ببضاعة مزجاة فأوف لنا الكيل وتصدق علينا إن الله يحب المتصدقين)[يوسف: 88]. ففاجأهم يوسف بهذا السؤال: (هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وأخيه إذ أنتم جاهلون) [يوسف:89]، فتنبهوا إلى رنين هذا الصوت، وإلا هذه الملامح التي ربما يعرفونها، فقالوا: (أئنك لأنت يوسف)
[يوسف: 90].
فأخبرهم يوسف بحقيقته، وبفضل الله عليه. فاعتذر له إخوته، وأقروا بخطئهم، فعفا يوسف عنهم، وسأل الله لهم المغفرة. ثم سألهم يوسف عن أبيه، فعلم منهم أنه قد فقد بصره بسبب حزنه عليه، فقال لهم: (اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرًا وأتوني بأهلكم أجمعين)[يوسف: 93].
فأخذوا القميص وخرجوا من مصر متوجهين إلى فلسطين وقبل أن تصل العير قال يعقوب لمن حوله: (إني لأجد ريح يوسف لولا أن تفندون)[يوسف: 94]، فقالوا له: تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم)[يوسف: 95]
وبعد أيام عادة إخوة يوسف إلى أبيهم، وبشروه بحياة يوسف وسلامة أخيه، ثم أخرجوا قميص يوسف، ووضعوه على وجه يعقوب، فارتد إليه بصره.
وطلب إخوة يوسف من أبيهم أن يستغفر لهم، فوعدهم يعقوب بأنه سيستغفر لهم الله وقت السحر؛ لأن هذا أدعى إليه استجابة الدعاء.
وغادر بنو إسرائيل أرضهم متوجهين إلى مصر، فلما دخلوها، استقبلهم يوسف بترحاب كبير، وأكرم أبويه، فأجلسهما على كرسيه، وهنا لم يتمالك يعقوب وامرأته وبنوه الأحد عشر أنفسهم حتى انحنوا تحية ليوسف وإكبار لوفائه، وتقديرا لعفوه وفضله، وتذكر يوسف رؤياه القديمة التي رآها وهو صغير، فالأحد عشر كوكبًا بعدد إخوته، والشمس والقمر هنا أبواه، فقال: (يا أبت هذا تأويل رُءياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقًّا وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد أن نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم)[يوسف: 100].
ثم توجه يوسف -عليه السلام- إلى الله -عز وجل- يشكره على نعمه، فقال: (رب قد آتيتني من الملك وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث فاطر السموات والأرض أنت وليي في الدنيا والآخرة توفني مسلمًا وألحقني بالصالحين)
[يوسف: 101].
وقد سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكرم الناس. فقال: "أتقاهم". فقالوا: ليس عن هذا نسألك. فقال: "فيوسف نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن خليل الله" [متفق عليه].



أيوب عليه السلام
كان أيوب -عليه السلام- نبيا كريمًا يرجع نسبه إلى إبراهيم الخليل -عليه السلام-، قال تعالى: (ومن ذريته داود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون)[الأنعام: 84].
وكان أيوب كثير المال والأنعام والعبيد، وكان له زوجة طيبة وذرية صالحة؛ فأراد الله أن يختبره ويمتحنه، ففقد ماله، ومات أولاده، وضاع ما عنده من خيرات ونعم، وأصابه المرض، فصبر أيوب على ذلك كله، وظل يذكر الله
-عز وجل- ويشكره.
ومرت الأيام، وكلما مر يوم اشتد البلاء على أيوب، إلا أنه كان يلقى البلاء الشديد بصبر أشد، ولما زاد عليه البلاء، انقطع عنه الأهل، وابتعد عنه الأصدقاء، فصبر ولم يسخط أو يعترض على قضاء الله.
وظل أيوب في مرضه مدة طويلة لا يشتكي، ولا يعترض على أمر الله، وظل صابرًا محتسبًا يحمد الله ويشكره، فأصبح نموذجا فريدًا في الصبر والتحمل.
وبعد طول صبر، توجه أيوب إلى ربه؛ ليكشف عنه ما به من الضر والسقم: (أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين)[الأنبياء: 83]، فأوحى الله إلى أيوب أن يضرب الأرض بقدمه، فامتثل أيوب لأمر ربه، فانفجرت عين ماء باردة فاغتسل منها؛ فشفي بإذن الله، فلم يبق فيه جرح إلا وقد برئ منه، ثم شرب شربة فلم يبق في جوفه داء إلا خرج، وعاد سليمًا، ورجع كما كان شابًا جميلاً، قال تعالى: (فاستجبنا له فكشفنا ما به من ضر)[الأنبياء: 84].
ونظرت زوجة أيوب إليه، فوجدته في أحسن صورة، وقد أذهب الله عنه ما كان به من ألم وأذى وسقم ومرض، وأصبح صحيحًا معافى، وأغناه الله، ورد عليه ماله وولده، قال تعالى: (وآتيناه أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة من عندنا)[الأنبياء: 84].
وقد جعل الله -عز وجل- أيوب -عليه السلام- أسوة وقدوة لكل مؤمن ابتلي في جسده أو ماله أو ولده، حيث ابتلاه الله بما هو أعظم من ذلك فصبر واحتسب حتى فرج الله عنه. قال النبي ص: "بينما أيوب يغتسل عريانًا خرَّ عليه رِجْل جراد (جماعة من الجراد) من ذهب، فجعل يحثي (يأخذ بيديه) في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: يا أيوب، ألم أكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى يا رب، ولكن لا غنى لي عن بركتك" [البخاري].
*

----------


## كونان

*ذو الكفل عليه السلام
أحد أنبياء الله، ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم مرتين، فقد مدحه الله -عز وجل- وأثنى عليه لصبره وصلاحه، وصدقه، وأمانته وتحمله لكثير من المصاعب والآلام في سبيل تبليغ دعوته إلى قومه، ولم يقصَّ الله -عز وجل- لنا قصته، ولم يحدد زمن دعوته، أو القوم الذين أرسل إليهم.
قال تعالى: (وإسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين. وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا إنهم من الصالحين)[الأنبياء: 85-86].
وقال تعالى: (واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الأخيار)
[ص: 48].
وقد روي أن نبيًّا من الأنبياء قال لمن معه: أيكم يكفل لي أن يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل ولا يغضب، ويكون معي في درجتي ويكون بعدي في مقامي؟ قال شاب من القوم: أنا. ثم أعاد فقال الشاب: أنا، ثم أعاد فقال الشاب: أنا، ثم أعاد فقال الشاب: أنا، فلما مات قام بعده في مقامه فأتاه إبليس بعدما قال ليغضبه يستعديه فقال الرجل: اذهب معه.
فجاء فأخبره أنه لم ير شيئًا، ثم أتاه فأرسل معه آخر فجاءه فأخبره أنه لم ير شيئًا، ثم أتاه فقام معه فأخذ بيده فانفلت منه فسمي (ذا الكفل) لأنه كفل أن لا يغضب.[ابن جرير وابن المنذر وأبي تمام].





يونس عليه السلام
في أرض الموصل بالعراق، كانت هناك بلدة تسمى "نينوي"، انحرف أهلها عن منهج الله، وعن طريقه المستقيم، وصاروا يعبدون الأصنام، ويجعلونها ندًّا لله وشريكًا له، فأراد الله أن يهديهم إلى عبادته، والى طريقه الحق، فأرسل إليهم يونس -عليه السلام-، ليدعوهم إلى الإيمان، وترك عبادة الأصنام التي لا تضر ولا تنفع، لكنهم رفضوا الإيمان بالله، وتمسكوا بعبادة الأصنام، واستعمروا على كفرهم وضلالهم دون أن يؤمن منهم أحد، بل إنهم كذَّبوا يونس وتمردوا عليه، واستهزءوا به، وسخروا منه.
فغضب يونس من قومه، ويئس من استجابتهم له، فأوحى الله إليه أن يخبر قومه بأن الله سوف يعذبهم بسبب كفرهم.
فامتثل يونس لأمر ربه، وبلغ قومه، ووعدهم بنزول العذاب والعقاب من الله تعالى، ثم خرج من بينهم، وعلم القوم أن يونس قد ترك القرية، فتحققوا حينئذ من أن العذاب سيأتيهم لا محالة، وأن يونس نبي لا يكذب، فسارعوا، وتابوا إلى الله سبحانه، ورجعوا إليه وندموا على ما فعلوه مع نبيهم، وبكى الرجال والنساء والبنون والبنات خوفًا من العذاب الذي سيقع عليهم، فلما رأى الله -سبحانه- صدق توبتهم ورجوعهم إليه، كشف عنهم العذاب، وأبعد عنهم العقاب بحوله وقوته ورحمته.
قال تعالى: (فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين) [يونس: 98].
وبعد خروج يونس من قريته، ذهب إلى شاطئ البحر، وركب سفينة، وفي وسط البحر هاجت الأمواج واشتدت الرياح، فمالت السفينة وكادت تغرق.
وكانت السفينة محملة بالبضائع الثقيلة، فألقى الناس بعضًا منها في البحر، لتخفيف الحمولة، ورغم ذلك لم تهدأ السفينة، بل ظلت مضطربة تتمايل بهم يمينًا ويسارًا فتشاوروا فيما بينهم على تخفيف الحمولة البشرية، فاتفقوا على عمل قرعة والذي تقع عليه؛ يرمي نفسه في البحر.
فوقعت القرعة على نبي الله يونس، لكن القوم رفضوا أن يرمي يونس نفسه في البحر، وأعيدت القرعة مرة أخرى، فوقعت على يونس، فأعادوا مرة ثالثة فوقعت القرعة عليه أيضًا، فقام يونس-عليه السلام-وألقى بنفسه في البحر، وكان في انتظاره حوت كبير أرسله الله له، وأوحى إليه أن يبتلع يونس دون أن يخدش له لحمًا، أو يكسر له عظمًا؛ ففعل، قال تعالى: (وإن يونس لمن المرسلين. إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون. فساهم فكان من المدحضين. فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم) [الصافات: 139-142].
وظل يونس في بطن الحوت بعض الوقت، يسبح الله -عز وجل-، ويدعوه أن ينجيه من هذا الكرب، قال تعالى: (وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبًا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين. فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين)[الأنبياء: 87-88].
وأمر الله الحوت أن يقذفه على الساحل، ثم أنبت عليه شجرة ذات أوراق عريضة تظلله وتستره وتقيه حرارة الشمس، قال تعالى: (فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم. وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين)[الصافات: 145-146].
وأمر الله يونس أن يذهب إلى قومه؛ ليخبرهم بأن الله تاب عليهم، ورضى عنهم، فامتثل يونس لأمر ربه، وذهب إلى قومه، وأخبرهم بما أوحى إليه، فآمنوا به فبارك الله لهم في أموالهم وأولادهم. قال تعالى: (أرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون. فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين)[الصافات: 147-148].
وقد أثنى الله -عز وجل- على يونس في القرآن الكريم، قال تعالى: (وإسماعيل والسع ويونس ولوطًا وكلا فضلنا على العالمين)[الأنعام: 86].
كما أثنى النبي ص على يونس-عليه السلام-فقال: "لا ينبغي لعبد أن يقول أنا خير من يونس بن متى"[متفق عليه].
وقد أخبر النبي ص أن الذي تصيبه مصيبة أو شر ثم يدعو بدعاء يونس-عليه السلام-، يفرِّج الله عنه، فقال ص: "دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا وهو في بطن الحوت: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، فإنه لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له" [الترمذي].


*

----------


## كونان

*شعيب عليه السلام
على أرض مدين، وهي منطقة بالأردن الآن، كان يعيش قوم كفار يقطعون الطريق، ويسلبون أموال الناس الذين يمرون عليهم، ويعبدون شجرة كثيفة تسمى الأيكة.
وكانوا يسيئون معاملة الناس، ويغشُّون في البيع والشراء والمكيال والميزان، ويأخذون ما يزيد عن حقهم.
فأرسل الله إليهم رجلاً منهم هو رسول الله شعيب-عليه السلام-، فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وعدم الشرك به، ونهاهم عن إتيان الأفعال الخبيثة، من نقص الناس أشياءهم، وسلب أموال القوافل التي تمر بديارهم.
فقال لهم: (يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم فأوفوا الكيل والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين)[الأعراف: 85].
وظل شعيب يدعو قومه ويبين لهم الحق، فآمن به عدد قليل من قومه وكفر أكثرهم، لكن شعيبا لم ييأس من عدم استجابتهم، بل أخذ يدعوهم، ويذكر لهم نعم الله التي لا تحصى، وينهاهم عن الغش في البيع والشراء.
لكن قومه لم يتقبلوا كلامه، ولم يؤمنوا به، بل قالوا له على سبيل الاستهزاء والتهكم: (يا شعيب أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد)[هود: 87].
فرد عليهم شعيب بعبارة لطيفة، يدعوهم فيها إلى الحق (قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي ورزقني منه رزقًا حسنًا وما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب)[هود: 88].
وهكذا كان نبي الله شعيب قوي الحجة في دعوته إلى قومه، وقد سماه المفسرون خطيب الأنبياء لبراعته، ثم قال لهم ليخوفهم من عذاب الله: (ويا قوم لا يجرمنكم شقاقي أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصاب قوم نوح أو قوم هود أو قوم صالح وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد)[هود: 89].
فأخذوا يهددونه ويتوعدونه بالقتل لولا أهله وعشيرته، وقالوا له: (يا شعيب ما نفقه كثيرًا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك وما أنت علينا بعزيز)[هود: 91].
فقال لهم: (يا قوم أرهطي أعز عليكم من الله واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريًّا إن ربي بما تعملون محيط)[هود: 92].
ثم أخذ يهددهم ويخوفهم من عذاب الله إن استمروا على طريق الضلال والعصيان، وعند ذلك خيره قومه بين أمرين: إما العودة إلى دين الآباء والأجداد، أو الخروج من البلاد مع الذي آمنوا معه، ولكن شعيبًا والذين آمنوا معه يثبتون على إيمانهم، ويفوضون أمرهم لله.
فما كان من قومه ألا أن اتهموه بالسحر والكذب، وسخروا من توعده إياهم العذاب، ويستعجلون هذا العذاب إن كان حقًّا. فدعا شعيب ربه قائلاً: (ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين[الأعراف: 89]، (أي احكم بيننا وبين قومنا بالعدل وأنت خير الحاكمين).
فطلب الله سبحانه من شعيب أن يخرج هو ومن آمن معه؛ لأن العذاب سينزل بهؤلاء المكذبين، ثم سلط الله على الكفار حرًّا شديدًا جفت منه الزروع والضروع والآبار، فخرج الناس يلتمسون النجاة، فإذا بسحابة سوداء، فظنوا أن فيها المطر والرحمة، فتجمعوا تحتها حتى أظلتهم، لكنها أنزلت عليهم حممًا حارقة، ونيرانا ملتهبة أحرقتهم جميعًا، واهتزت الأرض، وأخذتهم صيحة أزهقت أرواحهم، وحولتهم إلى جثث هامدة لا حراك فيها ولا حياة.
ونجي الله شعيبًا والذين آمنوا معه من العذاب الأليم، قال تعالى: (ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا شعيبا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين. كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا بعدا لمدين كما بعدت ثمود)[هود: 94-95].


*

----------


## كونان

*موسى وهارون عليهما السلام
في الزمن الماضي كان يعيش في مصر ملك جبار طاغية، يعرف بفرعون، استعبد قومه وطغى عليهم، وقسم رعيته إلى عدة أقسام، استضعف طائفة منهم، وأخذ في ظلمهم واستخدامهم في أخس الأعمال شرفًا ومكانة، وهؤلاء هم بنو إسرائيل الذين يرجع نسبهم إلى نبي الله يعقوب-عليه السلام- وقد دخلوا مصر عندما كان سيدنا يوسف -عليه السلام- وزيراً عليها.
وحدث أن فرعون كان نائمًا، فرأى في منامه كأن نارا أقبلت من بيت المقدس، فأحرقت مصر جميعها إلا بيوت بني إسرائيل، فلما استيقظ، خاف وفزع من هذه الرؤيا، فجمع الكهنة والسحرة وسألهم عن تلك الرؤية فأخبروه بأن غلامًا سيولد في بني إسرائيل، يكون سببا لهلاك أهل مصر، ففزع فرعون من هذه الرؤيا العجيبة، وأمر بقتل كل مولود ذكر يولد في بني إسرائيل، خوفا من أن يولد هذا الغلام.
ومرت السنوات، ورأى أهل مصر أن بني إسرائيل قل عددهم بسبب قتل الذكور الصغار، فخافوا أن يموت الكبار مع قتل الصغار، فلا يجدون من يعمل في أراضيهم، فذهبوا إلى فرعون وأخبروه بذلك، ففكر فرعون، ثم أمر بقتل الذكور عامًا، وتركهم عامًا آخر.
فولد هارون في العام الذي لا يُقتل فيه الأطفال. أما موسى فقد ولد في عام القتل، فخافت أمه عليه، واحتار تفكيرها في المكان الذي تضعه فيه بعيدًا عن أعين جنود فرعون الذين يتربصون بكل مولود من بني إسرائيل لقتله، فأوحى الله إليها أن ترضعه وتضعه في صندوق، ثم ترمي هذا الصندوق في النيل إذا جاء الجنود، قال تعالى: (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين)[القصص: 7].
فجهزت صندوقًا صغيرًا، وأرضعت ابنها، ثم وضعته في الصندوق، وألقته في النيل عندما جاء جنود فرعون، وأمرت أخته بمتابعته، والسير بجواره على البر لتراقبه، وتتعرف على المكان الذي استقر فيه الصندوق.
وظل الصندوق طافيًا على وجه النهر وهو يتمايل يمينًا ويساراً، تتناقله الأمواج من جهة إلى أخرى، ثم استقرت به تلك الأمواج ناحية قصر فرعون الموجود على النيل، ولما رأت أخته ذلك أسرعت إلى أمها لتخبرها بما حدث. وكانت السيدة آسية زوجة فرعون تمشي في حديقة القصر كعادتها، ويسير من خلفها جواريها، فرأت الصندوق على شاطئ النهر من ناحية القصر، فأمرت جواريها أن يأتين به، ثم فتحنه أمامها، ونظرت آسية في الصندوق، فوقع نظرها على طفل صغير، فألقى الله في قلبها محبة هذا الطفل الصغير.
وكانت آسية عقيمًا لا تلد، فأخذته وضمته إلى صدرها ثم قبلته، وعزمت على حمايته من القتل والذبح، وذهبت به إلى زوجها، وقالت له في حنان ورحمة: (قرت عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون)[القصص: 9].فلما رأى فرعون تمسك زوجته بهذا الطفل، وافق على طلبها ولم يأمر بقتله، واتخذه ولدًا.
ومرت ساعات قليلة وزوجة فرعون تحمل الطفل فرحة مسرورة به، تضمه إلى صدرها وتقبله، وفجأة بكى موسى بشدة، فأدركت السيدة آسية أنه قد حان وقت رضاعته فأمرت بإحضار مرضعة لترضعه، وتهتم بأمره، فجاء إلى القصر عدد كثير من المرضعات، لكن الطفل امتنع عن أن يرضع منهن، مما جعل أهل القصر ينشغلون بهذا الأمر، واشتهر هذا الأمر بين الناس، فعرفت أخته بذلك، فذهبت إلى القصر، وقابلت السيدة آسية زوجة فرعون، وأخبرتها أنها تعلم مرضعة تصلح لهذا الطفل. ففرحت امرأة فرعون، وطلبت منها أن تسرع، وتأتي بتلك المرضعة، فذهبت إلى أمها فوجدتها حزينة على ابنها حزنًا كبيرًا، فأخبرتها بما حدث بينها وبين زوجة فرعون، فهدأت نفس أم موسى وارتاح بالها.
ذهبت أم موسى مع ابنتها إلى قصر فرعون، ولما دخلته أتوها بالرضيع، وبمجرد أن قدمت له ثديها أقبل عليه الطفل وشرب وارتوى، وأخذت الأم ابنها إلى بيته الذي ولد فيه، فعاش موسى فترة رضاعته مع أبيه وأمه وإخوته، ولما عاد إلى قصر فرعون اهتموا بتربيته تربية حسنة، فنشأ وتربى كأبناء الملوك والأمراء قويًّا جريئًا متعلماً.
كبر موسى، وصار رجلاً قويًّا شجاعًا، وذات يوم، كان يسير في المدينة فرأى رجلين يتشاجران، أحدهما من قومه بني إسرائيل، والآخر قبطي من أهل مصر، فاستغاث الإسرائيلي بموسى، فأقبل موسى، وأراد منع المصري من الاعتداء، فدفعه بيده فسقط على الأرض ميتًا، فوجد موسى نفسه في موقف عصيب، لأنه لم يقصد قتل هذا الرجل، بل كان يريد الدفاع عن مظلوم فقط، وحزن موسى، وتاب إلى الله ورجع إليه، وأخذ يدعوه سبحانه أن يغفر له هذا الذنب.
ولكن سرعان ما انتشر الأمر في المدينة، وأخذ الناس يبحثون عن القاتل، ليعاقبوه، فلم يعثروا عليه، ومرت الأيام، وبينما موسى كعادته يسير في المدينة؛ فوجد الرجل الإسرائيلي نفسه يتشاجر مع مصري آخر، واستغاث مرة ثانية بموسى فغضب موسى من هذا الأمر، ثم تقدم ليفض هذا النزاع، فظن الإسرائيلي أن موسى سيقبل عليه؛ ليضربه لأنه غضبان منه، فقال له: (يا موسى أتريد أن تقتلني كما قتلت نفسا بالأمس)[القصص: 19].
وعلم المصريون أن موسى هو القاتل، فأخذوا يفكرون في الانتقام منه، وجاء إليه من ينصحه بأن يبتعد عن المدينة. فخرج موسى من المدينة وهو خائف، يتلفت يمينًا ويساراً يترقب أهلها، ويدعو الله أن ينجيه من القوم الظالمين.
خرج موسى وليس في ذهنه مكان معين يتوجه إليه، ثم هداه تفكيره إلى أن يذهب إلى أرض مدين، فتوكل على الله، وواصل السير إليها.
فلما وصل إلى مدين، توجه ناحية شجرة بجوار بئر، وجلس تحتها فوجد فتاتين، ومعهما أغنامهما تقفان بعيدًا عن الازدحام حتى ينتهي الناس، فتقدم موسى منهما، وسألهما عن سبب وقوفهما بعيدًا، فأخبرتاه أنهما لا يسقيان حتى ينتهي الناس من سقي أغنامهم، ويخف الزحام، وقد خرجا يسقيان لأن أباهما شيخ كبير لا يستطيع أن يتحمل مشقة هذا العمل، فتقدم موسى وسقى لهما أغنامهما، ثم عاد مرة أخرى إلى ظل الشجرة ليأخذ المزيد من الراحة بعد عناء السفر. وأخذ يدعو ربه قائلاً: (رب إني لما أنزلت إليَّ من خير فقير)
[القصص: 24].
ولما عادت الفتاتان إلى أبيهما، قصتا عليه ما حدث، فأعجب الأب بهذا الرجل الغريب وشهامته ومروءته، وأمر إحدى ابنتيه أن تخرج إليه، وتدعوه للحضور حتى يكافئه، فجاءت إليه إحدى الفتاتين لتخبره بدعوة الأب، فلبى موسى الدعوة، وذهب إلى إحدى الفتاتين لتخبره بدعوة الأب، فلبى موسى الدعوة، وذهب إلى هذا الرجل الصالح، فسأله الرجل عن اسمه وقصته، فقص عليه موسى ما حدث، فطمأنه الشيخ، وطلبت إحدى الفتاتين من أبيها أن يستأجر موسى ليعينهما فهو رجل قوي أمين.
وقد عرض الشيخ على موسى-عليه السلام-أن يزوجه إحدى ابنتيه في مقابل أن يعمل عنده أجيرا لمدة ثماني سنوات، أو عشرًا إذا شاء.
فوافق موسى على هذا الأمر، وتزوج إحدى البنتين، واستمر يرعى الغنم عند ذلك الشيخ عشر سنين، ثم أراد موسى الرحيل والعودة بأهله إلى مصر، فوافق الشيخ الصالح على ذلك، وأكرمه وزوده بما يعينه في طريق عودته إلى مصر.
سار موسى بأهله تجاه مصر، حتى حل عليهم الظلام، فجلسوا يستريحون من أثر هذا السفر، حتى يكملوا المسير بعد ذلك في الصباح، وكان الجو شديد البرودة، فأخذ موسى يبحث عن شيء يستدفئون عليه، فرأى ناراً من بعيد، فطلب من أهله الانتظار؛ حتى يذهب إلى مكان النار، ويأتي منها بشيء يستدفئون به.
توجه موسى وفي يده عصاه ناحية النار التي شاهدها، ولما وصل إليها نداء يقول: (يا موسى. إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالواد المقدس طوى. وأنا اخترتك فاستمع لما يوحى. إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري. إن الساعة آتية أكاد أخفيها لتجزى كل نفس بما تسعى. فلا يصدنك نها من لا يؤمن بها واتبع هواه فتردى)[طه: 11-16]. ثم سأله الله-عز وجل-عما يحمله في يمينه. فقال موسى: (هي عصاي أتوكأ عليها وأهش بها على غنمي ولي فيها مآرب أخرى)[طه: 18].
فأمره الله-عز وجل-أن يلقي هذه العصا، فألقاها فانقلبت العصا وتحولت إلى ثعبان كبير يتحرك ويسير بسرعة، فولى موسى من الخوف هاربًا، فأمره الله
-عز وجل-أن يعود ولا يخاف، وسوف تعود عصا كما كانت أول مرة، فمد موسى يده إلى تلك الحية ليأخذها، فإذا بها عصا كما كانت.
وكان موسى أسمر اللون، فأمره الله-عز وجل-أن يدخل يده في ثيابه ثم يخرجها، فخرجت بيضاء ناصعة البياض، فكانت هاتان معجزتين من الله لنبيه موسى، لتثبيته في رسالته المقبلة إلى فرعون وملئه، ثم أمره الله-عز وجل-بالذهاب إلى فرعون لهدايته وتبليغه الدعوة، فاستجاب موسى لأمر ربه، ولكنه قبل أن يذهب أخذ يدعو ربه بأن يوفقه لما هو ذاهب إليه، ويسأله العون والمدد، فقال: (رب اشرح لي صدري. ويسر لي أمري. واحلل عقدة من لساني. يفقهوا قولي. واجعل لي وزيرًا من أهلي. هرون أخي. اشدد به أزري. وأشركه في أمري. كي نسبحك كثيرًا. ونذكرك كثيرا. إنك كنت بنا بصيرا)[طه: 25-35].
فاستجاب الله-عز وجل-دعاءه، فتذكر موسى أنه قتل رجلاً من المصريين، فخاف أن يقتلوه، فطمأنه الله-سبحانه-بأنهم لن يصيبوه بأذى، فاطمأن موسى.
وعاد موسى إلى مصر، وأخبر أخاه هارون بما حدث بينه وبين الله-عز وجل-، ليشاركه في توصيل الرسالة إلى فرعون وقومه، ويساعده في إخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر، ففرح هارون بذلك، وأخذ يدعو مع موسى ويشاركه في نشر الدعوة.
وكان فرعون شديد البطش والظلم ببني إسرائيل فتوجه هارون وموسى
-عليهما الصلاة والسلام-إلى ربهما يدعوانه بأن ينقذهما من طغيان فرعون. فقال لهما الله تعالى مطمئنًا ومثبتًا: (لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى. فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل ولا تعذبهم قد جئناك بآية من ربك والسلام على من اتبع الهدى. إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى)
[طه: 46-48].
فلما ذهب موسى مع أخيه هارون إلى فرعون قاما بدعوته إلى الله، وإخراج بني إسرائيل معهم، لكن فرعون راح يستهزئ بهما، ويسخر منهما، ومما جاءا به، وذكر موسى بأنه هو الذي رباه في قصره وظل يرعاه حتى قتل المصري وفرَّ هاربًا، فأخبره موسى أن الله قد هداه وجعله نبيًّا، لكي يدعوه إلى عبادة الله وطاعته، ولكن فرعون لم يستجب له، فعرض عليه موسى أن يأتي له بدليل يبين له صدق رسالته. فطلب فرعون منه الدليل إن كان صادقًا، فألقى موسى عصاه فتحولت إلى حية كبيرة، فخاف الناس وفزعوا من هذا الثعبان، فمد موسى يده إليها وأخذها فعادت عصا كما كانت. ثم أدخل يده في جيب قميصه ثم أخرجها فإذا هي بيضاء ناصعة البياض.
ولكن فرعون يعلن في قومه أن موسى ساحر، فأشار عليه القوم أن يجمع السحرة من كل مكان لمواجهة موسى وسحره، على أن يكون هذا الاجتماع يوم الزينة، وكان هذا اليوم يوم عيد فرعون وقومه، حيث يجتمع الناس جميعًا، في مكان فسيح أمام قصر فرعون للاحتفال.
وسارع فرعون في إعلان الموعد لجميع الناس، ليشهدوا هذا اليوم، وكتب إلى كل السحرة ليعدوا العدة لذلك اليوم.. وجاء اليوم المنتظر، وتسابق الناس إلى ساحة المناظرة، ليروا من المنتصر؛ موسى أم السحرة؟
وقبل أن يخرج فرعون إلى موسى اجتمع مع السحرة، وأخذ يرغبهم ويعدهم ويمنيهم بآمال عظيمة إذ ما انتصروا على موسى وأخيه وتفوقوا عليهما، وكان السحرة يطمعون فيما عند فرعون من أجر ومكانة.
وبعد لحظات خرج فرعون ومن خلفه السحرة إلى ساحة المناظرة، ثم جلس في المكان الذي أُعد له هو وحاشيته، ووقف السحرة أمام موسى وهارون
-عليهما الصلاة والسلام-.
بعد ذلك رفع فرعون يده إيذانا ببدء المناظرة. وعرض السحرة على موسى أحد أمرين؛ إما أن يلقي عصاه أولاً أو يلقوا عصيهم أولاً. فترك لهم موسى البداية.
*

----------


## كونان

*تاااابع لقصة موسى وهارون رضي الله عنهنم

فألقى السحرة حبالهم وعصيهم، فسحروا أعين الناس، وتحولت جميع الحبال والعصيان إلى حيات تسعى وتتحرك أمام أعين الحاضرين، فخاف الناس من هول ما يرونه أمامهم، حتى موسى وهارون-عليهما السلام-أصابهما الخوف، فأوحى الله لموسى ألا يخف ويلقي عصاه، فاطمأن موسى وأخوه لأمر الله، ثم ألقى عصاه فتحولت إلى حية عظيمة تبتلع حبال السحرة وعصيهم. فلما رأى السحرة ذلك علموا أنها معجزة من معجزات الله وليست سحرًا، فشرح الله صدورهم للإيمان بالله وتصديق ما جاء به موسى فسجدوا لله الواحد الأحد، معلنين إيمانهم برب موسى وهارون.
وهنا اشتد غيظ فرعون وأخذ يهدد السحرة، ويقول لهم: (آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى)[طه: 71].
لكن السحرة لم يخافوا ولم يفزعوا من كلامه وتهديداته، بعد أن أدخل الله في قلوبهم نور الحق والإيمان، فقالوا: (لن نؤثرك على ما جاءنا من البينات والذي فطرنا فاقض ما أنت قاض إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا. إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر والله خير وأبقى. إنه من يأت ربه مجرما فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيى. ومن يأته مؤمنًا قد عمل الصالحات فأولئك لهم الدرجات العلى. جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء من تزكى)[طه: 72-76].
فغضب فرعون غضبا شديدا، وأخذ المضللون من قومه يحرضونه على موسى وبني إسرائيل، فأصدر فرعون أوامره لجنوده أن يقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا من بني إسرائيل، ويتركوا النساء، واستطاع فرعون بهذه التهديدات أن يرهب الضعاف والذين في قلوبهم مرض من قوم موسى، فلم يؤمنوا به خوفًا من فرعون وبطشه، وحتى أولئك الذين آمنوا لم يسلموا تمامًا من الخوف والرهبة من فرعون.
فلما رأى موسى ما أصاب قومه من خوف وهلع، توجه إلى الله بدعاء أن ينجيه والمؤمنين من كيد فرعون.
وأخذ فرعون يفكر في حيلة للخلاص من موسى، وذات يوم جمع أعوانه وعشيرته وأعلن لهم ما توصل إليه، وهو أن يقتل موسى.
وبعد أن انتهى من كلامه إذا برجل من قومه وعشيرته قد آمن بموسى سرًّا يقول له: (أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم وإن يك كاذبا فعليه كذبه وإن يك صادقا يصبكم بعض الذي يعدكم إن الله لا يهدي من هو مسرف كذاب)[غافر: 28]، ثم أخذ يدعو المصريين للإيمان بالله ويحذرهم من العذاب. فأعرض فرعون عنه ولم يستمع إلى نصيحته.
ومرت الأيام، وأخذ فرعون وأعوانه في تعذيب بني إسرائيل وتسخيرهم في العمل، ولم يسمع لما طلبه منه موسى في أن يتركه وقومه يخرجون من مصر إلى الشام فسلط الله عليهم أعوام جدب وفقر حيث قل ماء النيل، ونقصت الثمار، وجاع الناس، وعجزوا أمام بلاء الله-عز وجل-، وأنزل الله بهم أنواعًا أخرى من العذاب إضافة إلى ما هم فيه كالطوفان الذي أغرق زروعهم وديارهم، والجراد الذي أكل ما بقي من زروعهم وأشجارهم وسلط عليهم السوس، فأكل ما اختزنوه في صوامعهم من الحبوب والدقيق، وأرسل إليهم الضفادع، فأقلقت راحتهم، وحوَّل مياههم التي تأتي من النيل والآبار والعيون دمًا.
كل هذه البلايا أصابت فرعون وقومه، أما موسى ومن آمن معه فلم يحدث لهم أي شيء، فكان هذا دليلاً وبرهانًا على صدق ما جاء به موسى وأخيه هارون.
ومرت الأيام، واستمرت تلك البلايا، بل إنها كانت تزداد يومًا بعد يوم، فذهب المصريون إلى فرعون يشيرون عليه أن يطلق سراح بني إسرائيل مقابل أن يدعو موسى ربه أن يكشف ذلك الضر عنهم، ويشفع لهم عند ربه هذا العذاب والضيق.
فدعا موسى ربه، حتى استجاب له، وكشف ما أصاب فرعون وقومه من عذاب وبلاء.
وزاد فرعون في عناده وكفره بالله، ولما رأى موسى إصرار فرعون على كفره وجحوده، وتماديه في غيِّه وتكذيبه بكل الآيات التي جاء بها، رفع يديه إلى السماء متوجهًا إلى الله متضرعًا ومتوسلاً إليه سبحانه أن يخلص بني إسرائيل من يدي فرعون وجنوده، وأن يعذب الكفرة بالعذاب المهين.
واستجاب الله-سبحانه وتعالى-دعاء نبيه ورسوله موسى، وجاء الأمر الإلهي إلى موسى أن يخرج مع بني إسرائيل من مصر ليلاً، ولا يخاف من العاقبة، وأخبره أن فرعون سيتبعه، ولكن الله منجيه هو ومن آمن معه وسيغرق فرعون وجنوده.
فأخبر موسى بني إسرائيل بالخبر، وطلب منهم أن يتجهزوا للخروج معه إذا جنَّ الليل، فأسرع قوم موسى يتجهزون للرحيل من مصر، فهي الساعة التي طال انتظارهم بها.
وسار موسى وقومه في اتجاه البحر، وبعد ساعات طويلة كان موسى ومن معه قد قطعوا شوطًا طويلاً على أقدامهم، ووصل خبر خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر إلى فرعون فهاج هياجًا شديدًا، وأصدر أوامره أن يجتمع إليه في الحال جميع جنوده.
وفي لحظات اجتمع إلى فرعون عدد كبير من الجنود والفرسان، فأخذهم وخرج بهم يترقب أثر موسى وقومه حتى أدركهم عند شروق الشمس، وهنا تملك بني إسرائيل الرعب والفزع من هول الموقف الذي هم فيه، فالبحر أمامهم، وفرعون وجنوده من خلفهم، فراحوا يتخيلون ما سيوقعه فرعون بهم من ألوان العذاب والنكال، وظنوا أن فرعون سيدركهم لا محالة.
فأخذ موسى يطمئنهم ويذكرهم بأن الله سينصرهم وينجيهم، فأمر الله موسى أن يضرب بعصاه البحر، ففعل، فانشقَّ طريق يابس، فاندفع بنو إسرائيل فيه قبل أن يصل فرعون وجنوده إليهم، ولما وصل فرعون ومن معه إلى الشاطئ، كان بنو إسرائيل قد خرجوا إلى الشاطئ الآخر، ولما رأى فرعون أن الطريق الذي سلكه بنو إسرائيل مازال موجودًا، اندفع هو الآخر بجنوده للحاق بهم، ولما وصل فرعون وجنوده إلى منتصف البحر، تحول الطريق إلى ماء، وغرقوا جميعاً. ولما أدرك فرعون أنه سيغرق أراد أن ينجو بحيلة فقال: (آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين)[يونس: 90].
لكن هيهات لقد نفذ أمر الله، وغرق فرعون وعاين الموت، وأيقن أنه لا نجاة له منه، وفي هذا الوقت لا تنفع التوبة، ولا ينفع الندم، لقد بلغت الروح الحلقوم، وجاء إيمان فرعون متأخراً فقد حضر الموت، وفات أوان التوبة.
وبعد أن لفظ فرعون أنفاسه الأخيرة، حملت الأمواج جثته، وألقتها على شاطئ البحر ليراها المصريون، ويدركوا جميعًا أن الرجل الذي عبدوه وأطاعوه من دون الله، لم يستطع دفع الموت عن نفسه، وأصبح عبرة لكل متكبر جبار.
وبعد أن عبر بنو إسرائيل البحر، ساروا متوجهين إلى الأرض المقدسة، وفي الطريق رأوا قومًا يعبدون أصنامًا، فطلبوا من موسى أن يجعل لهم إلهًا مثل هؤلاء الكفار، فصبر موسى عليهم وبين لهم جهلهم، وبين لهم نعم الله عليهم التي لا تحصى، وأن الله فضلهم على خلقه، وأنه نجاهم من فرعون وجنوده، وهو وحده المستحق للعبادة والطاعة.
وواصل موسى ومن معه المسير، وحرارة الشمس تلفح وجوههم، فذهب بنو إسرائيل إلى موسى يشكون له ذلك، فسخر الله لهم الغمام يقف معهم إذا وقفوا، ويسير معهم إذا ساروا، ليظلهم ويقيهم ليهيب الشمس الحارقة. ولما عطشوا أوحى الله إلى موسى أن يضرب بعصاه التي يحملها معه الحجر، فرفع موسى عصاه وهوى بها على حجر في الجبل وإذا بمعجزة جديدة من معجزات موسى تحدث أمام عيون بني إسرائيل، حيث تتفجر بمجرد وقوع العصا على الحجر اثنتا عشرة عينًا، بعدد قبائل بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا معه، مما جعل موسى يخصص لكل قبيلة عينًا تشرب منها.
ولما جاعوا أدركتهم نعمة الله، حيث ساق لهم المن، وهو نوع من الحلوى، والسلوى وهو نوع من الطير يشبه السمان، فأخذوا يأكلون منه، ولكنهم سرعان ما سئموا هذا الطعام وملُّوا منه، فذهبوا إلى موسى يشكون له ذلك فقالوا: يا موسى (لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها)[البقرة: 61].
فتعجب موسى، ثم أخبرهم بأن ذلك يكون في الأرض، فليذهبوا إلى مكان يزرعون فيه ويعملون حتى يتحقق لهم ما يطلبون.
وعاش بنو إسرائيل في أمان واطمئنان، وأصبحوا في حاجة إلى قانون يحتكمون إليه، وشريعة تنظم حياتهم، فأوحى الله إلى موسى أن يخرج بمفرده إلى مكان معين، ليعطيه الشريعة التي يتحاكم إليها بنو إسرائيل وتنظم حياتهم، فاستخلف موسى أخاه هارون على قومه، ووعظه وذكره بالله، وحذره من المضلين الذين يحاولون أن يفسدوا غيرهم.
ثم ذهب الجبل الذي تلقى فيه بربه عندما كان عائدًا من مدين إلى مصر، وعنده أنزلت عليه التوراة، ولما رأى موسى إكرام ربه له، وتفضله الزائد عليه، طلب من الله أن يمكنه من رؤيته سبحانه، ظنًا منه أن رؤية الله ممكنة في الدنيا، فرد الله على موسى مبينًا أن الإنسان بتكوينه هذا لا يقدر على رؤية الله-عز وجل-، وحتى يطمئن قلب موسى، فقد أخبره الله أنه سيتجلى للجبل، وما على موسى إلا أن ينظر إلى الجبل، ويلاحظ ما سيحدث، ونظر موسى إلى الجبل، فرآه قد اندك وتهدم.
ولقد صور لنا القرآن ذلك: (ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا وكلمه ربه قال رب أرني أنظر إليك قال لن تراني ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكًّا وخر موسى صعقًا فلما أفاق قال سبحانك تبت إليك وأنا أول المؤمنين)[الأعراف: 143].
فأخذ موسى الألواح التي فيها التوراة، وكانت تتضمن المواعظ والأحكام التي بها تنتظم حياة بني إسرائيل وتستقيم.
وحدث في بني إسرائيل بعد أن تركهم موسى أن قام رجل منهم يعرف بالسامري، وجمع ما معهم من الحلي والذهب، وصنع لهم صنما مجوفًا على هيئة عجل إذا دخل فيه الهواء من جانب خرج من الجانب الآخر محدثا صوتًا يشبه صوت العجل، وأخبرهم أن هذا هو إلههم وإله موسى، فصدقه بنو إسرائيل، وعبدوا العجل وتركوا عبادة الله الواحد الأحد، فتوجه إليهم نبي الله هارون ينصحهم ويعظهم، وأنهم قد فتنوا بهذا الأمر، لكنهم استمروا في جهلهم، ولم ينتفعوا بنصح هارون، بل اعترضوا عليه وكادوا أن يقتلوه، وأعلنوا له أنهم لن يتركوا عبادة هذا العجل، حتى يرجع إليهم موسى.
ولما عاد موسى ووجد قومه على تلك الحالة، غضب منهم غضبًا شديدًا، ومن شدة حزنه وغضبه مما فعله قومه ألقى الألواح التي فيها التوراة من يديه، وتوجه إلى أخيه هارون وأمسك برأسه وجذبه إليه بشدة، وقال له بصوت ظهر فيه الغضب: (يا هارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا. ألا تتبعن أفعصيت أمري)
[طه: 92-93].
تابع للقصة........
*

----------


## كونان

*تاااابع لقصة موسى وهارون رضي الله عنهنم

فقال هارون: (يا بنؤم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي إني خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي)[طه: 94]، وأخبره أن القوم كادوا أن يقتلوه، فتركه موسى وتوجه إلى السامري؛ ذلك الرجل الذي صنع هذا العجل، وسأله عن الأمر، فأخبره السامري بما حدث، فأحرق موسى ذلك العجل حتى جعله ذرات صغيرة، ثم رمى بتلك الذرات في البحر.
هنا أحس بنو إسرائيل بسوء صنيعهم فندموا عليه، وأعلنوا توبتهم إلى الله، وسألوه الرحمة والمغفرة، فأوحى الله-عز وجل-إلى موسى أن هارون برئ منهم وأنه حاول معهم كثيرًا ليبتعدوا عن عبادة العجل، فاطمأن قلب موسى إلى أن أخاه لم يشارك في ذلك الإثم، فتوجه إلى الله تعالى مستغفرًا لنفسه ولأخيه، قائلاً: (رب اغفر لي ولأخي وأدخلنا في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين)
[الأعراف: 151].
واختار موسى سبعين رجلاً من خيرة قومه، وذهب بهم إلى مكان حدده الله-عز وجل-، فلما وصلوا إلى ذلك المكان، فإذا بهم يطلبون أن يروا الله جهرة، فغضب موسى منهم غضبًا شديداً، وأنزل الله عليهم صاعقة دمرتهم، وأخذت أرواحهم. فأخذ موسى يدعو الله ويتضرع إليه أن يرحمهم.
وشاء الله-عز وجل-ألا يخزي نبيه موسى، فاستجاب له وأحيا أولئك الذين قتلتهم الصاعقة لعلهم يشكرون الله على نعمة إحيائهم من بعد موتهم، ورجع موسى بهم إلى قومه فأخذ التوراة وراح يقرؤها على بني إسرائيل ويشرح لهم ما فيها من مواعظ وأحكام، وأخذ عليهم المواثيق والعهود ليعلموا بما فيها من غير مخالفة، فلما وعدوه أن يلتزموا بما فيها أخذهم وسار في اتجاه الأرض المباركة وهي فلسطين، لكنهم راحوا يتنكرون للتوراة وما جاء فيها من أوامر وأحكام، فأراد الله أن ينتقم منهم، فرفع من الجبل صخرة كبيرة وحركها حتى صارت كأنها سحابة تظلهم، ففزعوا منها، وحسبوا أن الله سيلقيها عليهم، فتوجهوا إلى الله بالاستغاثة والدعاء، وتابوا إلى الله لينقذهم من الهلاك، فصرف الله عنهم تلك الصخرة رحمة منه وفضلاً.
ثم أوحى الله إلى موسى بأنه قد حان الوقت لاستقرار بني إسرائيل، ودخولهم الأرض المقدسة (فلسطين). ففرح موسى بذلك فرحًا شديدًا. ولكن بني إسرائيل جبناء خائفون، حيث إنهم أعلنوا ذلك لموسى فقالوا: (إن فيها قومًا جبارين وإنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها فإن يخرجوا منها فإنا داخلون) [المائدة: 22].
وهنا قام رجلان مؤمنان منهم، فقالا لهم: (ادخلوا عليهم الباب فإذا دخلتموه فإنكم غالبون وعلى الله فتوكلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين)[المائدة: 23]، فما كان رد بني إسرائيل إلا أن قالوا: (يا موسى إنا لن ندخلها أبدًا ما داموا فيها فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ها هنا قاعدون)[المائدة: 24].
فاشتد غضب موسى على هؤلاء القوم الذين ينسون نعمة الله عليهم، فأخذ يدعو ربه أن يباعد بينه وبين هؤلاء الفاسقين.
فجاءه الجواب من الله عز وجل، قال تعالى: (فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض فلا تأس على القوم الفاسقين).[المائدة: 26]
وهكذا حكم الله على بني إسرائيل أن يتيهوا في الأرض مدة أربعين سنة؛ نتيجة اعتراضهم على أوامر الله، وعدم امتثالهم لما أمرهم به موسى، وراح بنو إسرائيل يسيرون في الصحراء بلا هدى واستمروا في التيه حتى دخلوا الأرض المقدسة بعد ذلك على يد يوشع بن نون بعد أن جمع شملهم.
موسى والخضر:
في يوم من الأيام خطب موسى-عليه السلام-في بني إسرائيل، ووعظهم موعظة بليغة، فاضت منها العيون، ورقت لها القلوب.. ثم انصرف عائدًا من حيث جاء، فتبعه رجل وسار خلفه حتى إذا اقترب منه، سأله قائلاً: يا رسول الله، هل في الأرض أعلم منك؟ قال: لا.
فعتب الله عليه إذ لم يردَّ العلم لله-سبحانه-وأوحى إليه أن في مجمع البحرين عبدًا هو أعلم منك، فنهض موسى، وسأل ربه عن علامة يعرفه بها.
فأوحى الله إليه أن يأخذ معه في سفره حوتًا ميتًا، وفي المكان الذي ستعود الحياة فيه إلى الحوت فسيجد العبد الصالح، فأخذ موسى حوتًا ميتًا في وعاء، ثم انطلق لمقابلة العبد الصالح، واصطحب معه في هذه الرحلة يوشع بن نون، وكان غلامًا صغيرًا.
سار موسى مع غلامه سيرًا طويلاً حتى وصلا إلى صخرة كبيرة بجوار البحر، فجلسا يستريحان عندها من أثر السفر، فوضعا رأسيهما وناما، وبعد فترة استيقظ الفتى يوشع بن نون قبل أن يستيقظ موسى، فرأى شيئًا عجيبًا، رأى أن الحوت تحرك ودبت فيه الحياة، ثم سقط الحوت بجوار الشاطئ، وجاء موج البحر فحمله إلى الداخل، فلما استيقظ موسى نسى الفتى أن يخبره بما حدث وأخذا يسيران في طريقهما لمقابلة الرجل الصالح.
ومرت الساعات ومازال موسى وغلامه يسيران بجد ونشاط لمقابلة الرجل الصالح، حتى أحس موسى بالجوع، فطلب من فتاه أن يحضر الحوت منه، فأخبر موسى أنه نسيه هناك عند المكان الذي جلسا فيه ليستريحا من أثر التعب، وقد أحياه الله، ثم قفز وأخذ طريقه في البحر، فأخبره موسى أن هذا هو المكان الذي يريده.
ورجع موسى وغلامه إلى تلك الصخرة التي نسيا عندها الحوت، فوجدا رجلا جالسًا مغطًى بثوب، اسمه الخضر، فأقبل عليه موسى وألقى عليه السلام، فكشف الخضر الغطاء عن وجهه وقال: وهل بأرضك من سلام؟ من أنت؟ قال: أنا موسى. قال الخضر: موسى بني إسرائيل؟ قال: نعم. قال الخضر: فما شأنك؟
قال: جئت لتعلمني مما علمت رشدًا. فقال الخضر: أما يكفيك أن التوراة بيديك، وأن الوحي يأتيك. يا موسى إن لي علمًا لا ينبغي لك أن تعلمه، وإن لك علمًا لا ينبغي لي أن أعلمه. وفجأة جاء طائر صغير وشرب من البحر بمنقاره، فقال الخضر لموسى: والله ما علمي وما علمك في جنب علم الله إلا كما أخذ هذا الطائر بمنقاره من البحر.[البخاري].
ثم أخبر الخضر موسى بأنه لا يتحمل ما سيراه من أمره، فوعده موسى بالصبر، وحسن الطاعة، فطلب منه الخضر ألا يسأله عن شيء حتى يذكره هو له.
فوافق موسى على ذلك، وانطلقا يسيران على شاطئ البحر، فمرت من أمامهما سفينة عظيمة، فكلم الخضر أصحابها، أن يركب هو وموسى معهم، فحملوهما، ولم يأخذا منهما أجراً، لأنهم كانوا يعرفون الخضر جيدًا.
ولما سارت السفينة فوجئ موسى بأن الخضر قد خلع لوحًا من السفينة، فاقترب من الخضر، وقال له: قوم حملونا بغير نول (أجر) عمدت إلى سفينتهم فخرقتها لتغرق أهلها. فقال الخضر: ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبراً. فتذكر موسى ما اشترطه عليه الخضر، فاعتذر إليه بأنه قد نسى.
فقبل الخضر عذر موسى، ولم يؤاخذه هذه المرة على نسيانه، ولما رست السفينة على الشاطئ نزل موسى والخضر وسارا تجاه القرية، وفي الطريق رأى الخضر غلامًا ظريفًا يلعب مع الغلمان فأقبل عليه وقتله، فلما رأى موسى ذلك أنكر عليه ما فعل، لأنه قتل نفسًا بغير وجه حق. فذكَّره الخضر بأنه لن يستطيع معه صبرًا.
فأحس موسى أنه قد تسرع في الاستفسار عن سبب مقتل هذا الغلام، فاعتذر للخضر، ووعده أنه إن سأله عن شيء بعد ذلك فليفارقه.
فقبل الخضر عذر موسى في هذه المرة أيضًا، وسارا في طريقهما حتى بلغ قرية ما، فطلبا من أهلها طعامًا فرفضوا، وبينما هما يسيران، وجدا فيها جدارًا ضعيفًا مائلاً معرضًا للسقوط، فاقترب الخضر منه، وقام بإصلاحه وتقويته، فتحير موسى في أمر هذا العبد الصالح، وتعجب من سلوكه مع أولئك الذين رفضوا أن يطعموهما، وذكر للخضر أنه يستحق أن يأخذ أجرًا على ما فعل.
فأخبره الخضر أنه لابد أن يفارقه، وأخذ يفسر له ما حدث؛ فبين له أن السفينة كانت لمساكين يعملون عليها في نقل الركاب من ساحل إلى ساحل مقابل أجر زهيد، وكان هناك ملك جبار يأخذ كل سفينة صالحة من أهلها ظلمًا وعدوانًا، وأنه أراد أن يعيبها بكسر أحد الألواح حتى لا يأخذها ذلك الطاغية، لأنه لا يأخذ السفن التالفة.
وأن الجدار كان مملوكًا لغلامين يتيمين وكان أبوهما صالحا، وكان تحت الجدار كنز من الذهب، ولو تركه حتى يسقط لظهر هذا الكنز، ولم يستطع الغلامان لضعفهما أن يحافظا عليه، لذلك أصلح الجدار لهما حتى يكبرا ويأخذا كنزهما بسبب صلاح أبيهما فإن صلاح الآباء تصل بركته إلى الأبناء.
قصة بقرة بني إسرائيل:
حدث في حياة نبي الله موسى أمور عجيبة وغريبة، منها هذه القصة التي تدور أحداثها حول مقتل رجل من بني إسرائيل، لا يعلمون قاتله، وقد بحثوا كثيرًا فلم يعرفوه، فلما ملوا من البحث تذكروا أن بينهم نبي الله موسى، فذهب بعض الناس إليه وطلبوا منه أن يدعوا ربه لمعرفة ذلك القاتل، فدعا موسى ربه أن يكشف هذا السر، فأوحى الله إليه أن يأمر القوم بذبح بقرة، ويأخذوا جزءًا منها يضربون به القتيل فيحييه الله، ويخبرهم بمن قتله، ولما جاء القوم أخبرهم موسى بأن الله يأمرهم أن يذبحوا بقرة، فتعجب القوم من قوله، وظنوا أنه يسخر منهم ويستهزأ بهم، ولم يسارع بنو إسرائيل بتنفيذ أمر الله، وإنما أخذوا يسألون موسى عن أوصاف البقرة ويجادلونه، وطلبوا منه أن يبين لهم بعض أوصافهم.
فأمرهم الله أن يذبحوا بقرة ليست بكراً، وليست كبيرة قد ولدت كثيرًا، إنما بقرة قوية قد ولدت مرة أو مرتين، وهي أقوى ما تكون من البقر وأحسنه، ولكنهم لم يفعلوا، وطلبوا من موسى أن يبين لهم ما لونها.
فأخبرهم موسى أن الله يأمرهم بذبح بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها، ولكنهم لم يفعلوا، وطلبوا من موسى أن يزيدهم من أوصاف البقرة، فقد تشابه عليهم البقر. فشددوا بذلك على أنفسهم فشدد الله عليهم، وأمرهم بذبح بقرة وحشية لم تحرث أرضًا، ولم تسق زرعًا، خالية من العيوب.
فخرجوا يبحثون عن البقرة المطلوبة حتى وجدوها، فاشتروها، ثم ذبحوها، وأتوا بها إلى موسى وانتظروا حتى يروا ما سيقوله لهم، وما سيفعله أمامهم، فتقدم موسى من البقرة، وأخذ جزءًا منها، وضرب به المقتول، وفجأة تحرك القتيل حيث رد الله إليه روحه، وأعاد إليه الحياة كما كان، فأخبر عن القاتل ثم مات مرة أخرى. فكانت هذه معجزة عظيمة من الله ليؤكد بها صدق نبيه موسى.
قصة قارون مع موسى:
كان قارون من قوم موسى، وكان غنيًّا، ملأت أمواله وكنوزه خزائن كثيرة، فكان لا يستطيع حمل مفاتيح تلك الخزائن إلا جماعة من الرجال الأقوياء لكثرتها.
وعصى قارون موسى وهارون ولم يقبل حكمها ونصيحتهما، وظن أن النعم التي أنعمها الله عليه ما جاءت إليه إلا لأنه أحق بها وأنه قد اكتسبها بعلمه.
وذات يوم، خرج قارون إلى المدينة وهو في زينة عظيمة وموكب كبير، لابسًا أحلى ما عنده من الثياب الزينة، ولما مرَّ على الناس اقترب منه بعضهم وأرادوا نصحه وموعظته، فقالوا له: (لا تفرح إن الله لا يحب الفرحين. وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة ولا تنس نصيبك ن الدنيا وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض إن الله لا يحب المفسدين)[القصص: 76-77]. فرد عليهم قارون بتكبر، وذكر لهم أنه جمع هذا المال بذكائه ومقدرته.
وافتتن بعض الناس الذين يريدون الحياة الدنيا بملابس قارون وزينته حين خرج إليهم، فتمنوا أن يكون لهم مثل ما أوتي قارون، فذكرهم الصالحون بثواب الله وقالوا لهم: (ثواب الله خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحًا)[القصص: 80].
ولما زاد تكبر قارون واستعلاؤه دعا عليه موسى، فاستجاب الله له، وخسف به وبداره وبكنوزه الأرض، وأهلك أهله، ولم يجد أحدًا ينصره أو يدافع عنه، فندم الذين تمنوا أن يكونوا مثله، وقالوا: (ويكأن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر لولا أن من الله علينا لخسف بنا ويكأنه لا يفلح الكافرون)[القصص: 82].
وفاة موسى:
لما حان وقت وفاة نبي الله موسى أرسل الله إليه ملك الموت-عليه السلام-، فقال له: أجب ربك. فضربه موسى على عينه ففقأها، فرجع ملك الموت إلى الله، وقال له: أرسلتني إلى عبد لا يريد الموت.
فقال له الله-عز وجل-: ارجع إليه فقل له يضع يده على متن (ظهر ثور)، فله بما غطت يده بكل شعرة سنة، فرجع إليه الملك وأخبره بذلك، فقال موسى: أي رب، ثم ماذا؟ فقال الله-عز وجل-: ثم الموت، فقال موسى: فالآن. ثم طلب موسى من الله-عز وجل-أن يقربه من الأرض المقدسة، فتوفى موسى قريبًا من بيت المقدس في الأرض المباركة في فلسطين.[متفق عليه]
وروي أن الملائكة هي التي تولت دفنه والصلاة عليه وقد عاش مائة وعشرين سنة
*

----------


## كونان

*إلياس (عليه السلام)
في منطقة تسمى بعلبك (موجودة حاليًا في لبنان) كان يعيش مجموعة من
بني إسرائيل، أغواهم الشيطان فانحرفوا عن منهج الله، وساروا يعبدون
صنمًا يقال له (بعل) فأرسل الله -عز وجل- إليهم نبيًّا منهم هو
إلياس (عليه السلام).
أخذ إلياس يدعو قومه إلى عبادة الله عز وجل، فآمنت به طائفة من قومه وأصبحوا من الموحدين المخلصين، وكذَّبت به طائفة أخرى وخالفوه، فكانت نهايتهم العذاب الأليم، وقد سجل القرآن الكريم قصة إلياس -عليه السلام- مع قومه، فقال تعالى: {وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين . إذ قال لقومه ألا تتقون . أتدعون بعلا وتذرون أحسن الخالقين . الله ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين . فكذبوه فإنهم لمحضرون . إلا عباد الله المخلصين . وتركنا عليه في الآخرين . سلام علي أل ياسين . إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين . إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين}
[الصافات: 123-132].
وقد مدح الله -سبحانه- إلياس -عليه السلام- وأثنى عليه ثناءً جميلاً، وذلك لأنه أخلص في العبادة، وأحسن في عمله، قال تعالى: {وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس كل من الصالحين} [الأنعام: 85].




اليسع (عليه السلام)
نبي من أنبياء الله، ذكره الله في كتابه العزيز مرتين، وأثنى عليه، ولم يشر القرآن الكريم إلى قصة اليسع ولا إلى قومه، وروى أنه أرسل إلى بني إسرائيل بعد إلياس -عليه السلام- ومكث بينهم فترة يدعوهم إلى الله مستمسكًا بمنهاج إلياس وشريعته حتى توفاه الله -تعالى- وبعد وفاة اليسع -عليه السلام- كثرت ذنوب بني إسرائيل، وازدادت معاصيهم، وقتلوا من جاءهم من الأنبياء بعد ذلك فسلط الله عليهم ملوكًا جبارين يحكمونهم، وسلط الله عليهم الأعداء.
وقد بين الله -سبحانه- لنا فضل اليسع -عليه السلام- عندما ذكره مع إخوانه الأنبياء -صلوات الله عليهم- فقال تعالى: {وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس كل من الصالحين . وإسماعيل واليسع ويونس ولوطًا وكلا فضلنا علي العالمين . ومن آبائهم وذرياتهم وإخوانهم واجتبيناهم وهديناهم إلي صراط مستقيم}
[الأنعام: 85-87] ولقد أثنى الله على اليسع -عليه السلام- فقال: {واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الأخيار} [ص: 48].
داود(عليه السلام)
دخل بنو إسرائيل الأرض المقدسة (فلسطين) واستقروا بها، وكان ذلك على يد يوشع بن نون، وصاروا يعبدون الله على المنهج الذي جاء به موسى، وبعد مدة عادوا إلى طبائعهم الفاسدة مرة أخرى، فكفروا بأنعم الله، وانحرفوا عن الطريق المستقيم فسلَّط الله عليهم ملكًا جبارًا اسمه جالوت فقتل رجالهم، وسبى نساءهم وأطفالهم، وأخرجهم من بيوتهم، وأخذ منهم التابوت المقدس وبه الألواح الخاصة بالتوراة، وعصا موسى وبعض الأشياء الخاصة بهارون.
وأراد بنو إسرائيل قتال جالوت وجنوده، ولم يكن لهم في هذه الفترة ملك يوحد صفوفهم لقتال هذا الملك الجبار، وكان من بينهم آنذاك نبي من أنبياء الله فذهبوا إليه وأخبروه أنهم يريدون ملكًا عليهم لمحاربة جالوت، فتعجب نبيهم من هذا الطلب، وذكرهم من أنه يخشى إن فرض عليهم القتال أن يرفضوا القتال، ولكنهم أكدوا له عزمهم على القتال، فقد طردوا من بيوتهم، وابتعدوا عن أبنائهم، فأوحى الله إلى نبيهم أن يخبرهم أن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكًا، فلما أخبرهم بذلك تعجبوا، وغضبوا من هذا الاختيار، حيث كان الكثير منهم خاصة الأغنياء يطمع أن يكون هو الملك الذي يوحد الصفوف لقتال جالوت، وتكون له الهيمنة والسلطان، ويحظى بشرف الحكم والقيادة، ومن أجل ذلك اعترض الكثير منهم على اختيار طالوت ليتولى الـمُلك من بينهم..
فأخبرهم نبيهم أن هذا اختيار الله، وأنه -سبحانه- قد أعطى طالوت قوة في الجسم، وسعة في العلم، وأن علامة ملك طالوت أن تأتيه الملائكة بالتابوت الذي كان قد أخذه جالوت من قبل، وفي لحظات كانت الملائكة قد أتت بالصندوق ووضعته أمام طالوت، فلما رأى بنو إسرائيل ذلك رضوا به، ووافقوا على حكمه لهم، ثم أوحى الله لنبي بني إسرائيل أن يخبرهم بأن الله يأمرهم بالخروج مع طالوت لقتال عدوهم الذي أذلهم، وأسر وسبى أبناءهم.
ولكنهم امتنعوا عن القتال إلا قليلاً منهم تشجعوا، واستعدوا للقتال، فساروا مع طالوت للقاء جالوت الجبار وجنوده، وبهذه القلة التى آمنت، خرج طالوت وسار في طريق صحراوى ليس فيه ماء، فاشتكى بنو إسرائيل من الظمأ والعطش فطمأنهم ملكهم طالوت وطلب منهم الصبر ومواصلة السير، وبعد لحظات اقترب طالوت وجنوده من نهر من الأنهار، فقال لهم طالوت مبينًا أنهم سيمرون على نهر فمن شرب منه بكثرة، فقد خرج عن طاعته إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده يروى بها ظمأه، ومن خالف هذا الأمر فعليه أن يترك الجيش ويرجع من حيث جاء، فلما وصل طالوت وبنو إسرائيل إلى النهر، لم يستجب أكثرهم لما أمرهم به الملك طالوت، فشربوا من النهر حتى امتلأت بطونهم إلا قليلاً منهم.
فأمر طالوت كل من شرب من النهر حتى شبع أن يترك الجيش ويعتزل الباقين، ثم واصل سيره بالبقية الباقية من بني إسرائيل، وعبر النهر ليلتقي مع جيش جالوت وحتى هذه القلة التى ثبتت تراجع بعضهم وأصابهم الخوف عندما رأوا كثرة جنود جالوت، ولم يصبر معه إلا المؤمنون الصادقون الذين يعلمون أن الله ينصر المؤمنين بقوة إيمانهم لا بكثرة عددهم، ولما ظهر جالوت وجنوده أمامهم، واقترب منهم دعوا الله فقالوا: {ربنا افرغ علينا صبرًا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا علي الكافرين} [البقرة:250].
وفي الميدان المخصص للقتال وقف جالوت وجنوده في ناحية، وطالوت وبنو إسرائيل في ناحية أخرى، ثم تقدم جالوت على حصانه، مسلحًا بكافة الدروع ونادى بأعلى صوته، هل من مبارز؟ هل من مقاتل؟ وكان في جيش طالوت جندي عظيم، هو نبي الله داود، والذي يرجع نسبه إلى إبراهيم -عليه السلام- فخرج من بين الصفوف ليبارز جالوت الجبار بعد أن امتنع جميع بني إسرائيل عن الخروج إليه، فضرب داود جالوت بحجارة عن طريق مقلاعه، فوقع قتيلاً، ففر الجيش هاربًا، وانتصرت القلة المؤمنة بحول الله وقوته على الكثرة الكافرة المشركة.
وانتهت المعركة، وبدأ عهد نبي جديد وملك جديد، قال تعالى: {فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت وآتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما
يشاء} [البقرة:251].؟
وجمع الله لداود الملك والنبوة، فكان ملكًا نبيًّا، وأنزل عليه الزبور، وهو كتاب مقدس فيه كثير من المواعظ والحكم، قال تعالى: {وآتينا داود زبورًا}
[النساء:163] وأعطى الله لداود صوتًا جميلاً لم يعطه لأحد من قبله، فكان إذا قرأ كتابه الزبور، وسبح الله، وقف الطير في الهواء يسبح الله معه، وينصت لما يقرؤه وكذلك الجبال فإنها كانت تسبح معه في الصباح والمساء، قال تعالى:
{إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والإشراق . والطير محشورة كل له أواب} [ص:18-19] وأيد الله داود بمعجزات كثيرة دالة على نبوته، فألان له الحديد، حتى يسهل عليه صنع الدروع والمحاريب التى تستخدم في الحروب والقتال.
وأراد الله -سبحانه- أن يعلم داود درسًا في العدل حين يحكم، فبينما كان يجلس في محرابه يصلى ويتعبد، فوجئ باثنين من الرجال يصعدان على سور محرابه حتى وصلا إليه، فدخلا عليه، فخاف منهما وفزع، فقال الرجلان: يا داود
لا تخف، خصمان بغى بعضنا على بعض فجئنا لتحكم بيننا بالحق، فسألهم داود عن قضيتهم، فقال أحد الخصمين: إن هذا أخى له تسع وتسعون نعجة ولي نعجة واحدة، فأراد أن يأخذها مني ليكمل المائة، فتسرع داود في الحكم لهذه القضية قبل أن يسمع كلام الآخر، فقال: {لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلي نعاجه وإن كثيرًا من الخلطاء ليبغي بعضهم علي بعض إلا الذين آمنوا
وعملوا الصالحات} _[ص: 42] وما إن أكمل داود حكمه حتى اختفي هذان الرجلان فجأة دون أن يخرجا من الباب أو يعودا كما جاءا، فأدرك داود أن هذين ملكان أرسلهما الله ليعلماه أن يسمع من الخصمين قبل أن يحكم بينهما، فاستغفر داود ربه.
وكان داود يتقرب إلى الله بالذكر والدعاء والصلاة، لذلك مدحه الله بقوله تعالى: {واذكر عبدنا داود ذي الأيدِ إنه أواب } [ص:17] وكان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول عنه: (كان أعبد البشر) [البخارى] وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أحب الصيام إلى الله صيام داود، كان يصوم يومًا ويفطر يومًا، وأحب الصلاة إلى الله صلاة داود، كان ينام نصف الليل ويقوم ثلثه وينام سدسه) [متفق عليه].
وكان داود لا يأكل إلا من عمل يده، لأنه يعلم أن أفضل الكسب هو ما يكسبه الإنسان من صنع يده، قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (ما أكل أحد طعامًا قط خيرًا من أن يأكل من عمل يده، وإن نبي الله داود -عليه السلام- كان يأكل من عمل يده) [البخارى] وقد مات داود -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وتولى من بعده ابنه سليمان -عليه السلام- الحكم وجعله الله نبيًّا، قال تعالى: {وورث سليمان داود} [النمل:16].
*

----------


## كونان

*سليمان(عليه السلام)
نبي من أنبياء الله، أرسله الله إلى بني إسرائيل، وتولَّى الملك بعد وفاة والده
داود -عليهما السلام- وكان حاكمًا عادلاً بين الناس، يقضي بينهم بما
أنزل الله، وسخر الله له أشياء كثيرة: كالإنس والجن والطير والرياح... وغير ذلك، يعملون له ما يشاء بإذن ربه، ولا يخرجون عن طاعته، وإن خرج منهم أحدٌ وعصاه ولم ينفذ أمره عذبه عذابًا شديدًا، وألان له النحاس، وسخر الله له الشياطين، يأتون له بكل شىء يطلبه، ويعملون له المحاريب والتماثيل والأحواض التى ينبع منها الماء.
قال تعالى: {ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهرًا ورواحها شهر ورواحها شهر وأسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير . يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وجفان كالجواب وقدور راسيات اعملوا آل داوود شكرًا وقليل من عبادي الشكور} [سبأ:12-13] وعلم الله -سبحانه- سليمان لغة الطيور والحيوانات، وكان له جيش عظيم قوى يتكون من البشر والجن والطير، قال تعالى: {وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فهم يوزعون} [النحل:17].
وكان سليمان دائم الذكر والشكر لله على هذه النعم، كثير الصلوات والتسابيح والاستغفار، وقد منح الله عز وجل سليمان -عليه السلام- الذكاء
منذ صباه، فذات يوم ذهب كعادته مع أبيه داود -عليه السلام- إلى دار القضاء فدخل اثنان من الرجال، أحدهما كان صاحب أرض فيها زرع، والآخر كان راعيًا للغنم، وذلك للفصل في قضيتهما، فقال صاحب الأرض: إن هذا الرجل له غنم ترعى فدخلت أرضى ليلاً، وأفسدت ما فيها من زرع، فاحكم بيننا
بالعدل، ولم يحكم داود في هذه القضية حتى سمع حجة الآخر، عندها تأكد من صدق ما قاله صاحب الأرض، فحكم له بأن يأخذ الغنم مقابل الخسائر التى لحقت بحديقته، لكن سليمان -عليه السلام- رغم صغر سنه، كان له
حكم آخر، فاستأذن من أبيه أن يعرضه، فأذن له، فحكم سليمان بأن يأخذ صاحب الغنم الأرض ليصلحها، ويأخذ صاحب الأرض الغنم لينتفع بلبنها وصوفها، فإذا ما انتهي صاحب الغنم من إصلاح الأرض أخذ غنمه، وأخذ صاحب الحديقة حديقته.
وكان هذا الحكم هو الحكم الصحيح والرأي الأفضل، فوافقوا على ذلك الحكم وقبلوه بارتياح، وأعجب داود -عليه السلام- بفهم ابنه سليمان لهذه القضية مع كونه صغيرًا، ووافق على حكم ابنه، وقد حكى الله -عز وجل- ذلك في القرآن قال تعالى: {وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين . ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكمًا وعلمًا وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير وكنا فاعلين} [الأنبياء:78-79].
وذات يوم كان سليمان يسير مع جنوده من الجن والإنس، ومن فوقه الطير يظله فسمع صوت نملة تقول لزميلاتها: {يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون} [النمل:18] فتبسَّم سليمان من قول هذه النملة، ورفع يده إلى السماء داعيًا ربه شاكرًا له على هذه النعمة قال:
{رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت عليَّ وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحًا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين} [النمل:19].
ومَّرت الأيام، وبينما كان سليمان -عليه السلام- يسير وسط جنوده ويتفقد مواقعهم، نظر ناحية الطير، فلم يجد الهدهد بين الطيور، وكان الهدهد حين ذاك قد ترك مكانه دون أن يعلم سليمان، فغضب منه سليمان غضبًا عظيمًا، وقال {لأعذبنه عذابًا شديدًا أو لأذبحنه أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين} [النمل:21] وغاب الهدهد فترة من الزمن، ولما عاد أخبرته الطيور بسؤال سليمان عليه، فذهب الهدهد على الفور إلى سليمان، وقال له: {أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبأ بنبأ يقين . إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم وأوتيت من كل شيء ولها عرش عظيم وجدتها وقومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل فهم لا يهتدون} [النمل:22-24].
لقد وجد الهدهد قوم سبأ يسجدون للشمس ويعبدونها من دون الله، فحزن لذلك، فلم يكن يتصور أن أحدًا يسجد لغير الله، فأراد سليمان أن يتأكد من صدق الهدهد، فكتب رسالة موجزة يدعو فيها الملكة وقومها إلى الإسلام والإيمان بالله -عز وجل- وترك ما هم عليه من عبادة الشمس، وأعطاها للهدهد، ليذهب بها إلى مملكة سبأ ثم ينتظر منهم الجواب، فأخذ الهدهد كتاب سليمان، وطار به إلى مملكة سبأ، ثم دخل حجرة الملكة دون أن يشعر به أحد، فألقى عليها الرسالة ثم وقف بعيدًا عنها، يراقبها ويراقب قومها ماذا سيفعلون حينما يقرءون هذه الرسالة.
أخذت الملكة الرسالة، وقرأت ما فيها، فأعجبت بها، لكنها امتنعت عن أخذ أى قرار في شأن هذه الرسالة حتى تشاور كبار القوم من الأمراء والوزراء، فدعتهم للحضور، وأخبرتهم بما في هذه الرسالة، وطلبت منهم المشورة في الأمر، فاقترحوا عليها محاربة سليمان، فهم أصحاب قوة، لكن الملكة لم تقبل مبدأ الحرب والقتال لأنها استشعرت قوة سليمان، واقترحت على قومها أن تبعث إليه بهدية تليق بمكانته، وتنتظر رده، فلعله يقبل ذلك، أو يفرض عليهم جزية، ويترك
محاربتهم.
وبعد أيام وصل رسل الملكة ومعهم الهدايا العظيمة والكنوز الرائعة، ودخلوا على سليمان ووضعوا الهدايا العظيمة أمامه، فأعرض عنها سليمان -عليه السلام- ولم يقبلها منهم، وقال لهم: {أتمدوننِ بمال فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون}_[النمل:36] ثم توعدهم إن لم يسلموا سيأتى إليهم بجنود لا طاقة لهم بردِّها والوقوف أمامها؛ لمحاربتهم وخروجهم من بيوتهم، ولما عاد رسل الملكة ذهبوا إليها، وأخبروها بما حدث بينهم وبين سليمان، وحدثوا عما رأوا من قوته وبأسه وما سخره الله له، فجمعت الملكة بلقيس كبار رجال دولتها من الوزراء والأمراء لتستشيرهم في أمر سليمان، فرأوا أن يذهبوا جميعًا إليه مستسلمين، وكان هذا هو رأي الملكة أيضًا، وعندها رفعت حالة الطوارئ للجميع استعدادًا للذهاب إلى سليمان.
وعلم سليمان بمجيء بلقيس ملكة سبأ وقومها إليه للإسلام والإيمان، لذا أراد أن يريها آية من آيات الله العليم القدير، لتعرف أنه مرسل من ربه، فطلب سليمان من أعوانه أن يأتوه بعرشها قبل أن تصل إليه، فأخبره عفريت من الجن أنه يستطيع أن يأتى بالعرش قبل أن يقوم من مجلسه، وأخبره رجل آخر عنده علم من الكتاب أنه يستطيع أن يأتى بالعرش قبل أن يرتد إليه طرف عينه، فأذن سليمان لهذا العبد الصالح الذي عنده علم من الكتاب بإحضار العرش، وفي لحظات كان عرش بلقيس أمام سليمان، فذكر سليمان نعمة الله عليه، وفضله بأن جعل من جنوده من هو قادر على إحضار عرش بلقيس من اليمن إلى الشام في طرفة عين، فقال: {هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم} [النمل:40].
وقد أمر سليمان الجن أن يبنوا له قصرًا عظيمًا، حتى يستقبل فيه ملكة سبأ، وأشار عليهم أن تكون أرضية هذا القصر من زجاج شديد الصلابة والشفافية، تمر المياه من تحته، ثم يضعوا عرشها فيه بعد إدخال بعض التغيرات عليه لمعرفة هل ستهتدي الملكة أم لا؟ ومرت الأيام، وشاع خبر وصول الملكة وقومها، فخرج سليمان لاستقبالها، ثم عاد بها إلى القصر الذي أعده لها، وعند دخول ملكة سبأ هذا القصر، وقع نظرها على العرش، فأشار سليمان إليه، وقال لها: أهكذا عرشك؟ فقالت في دهشة واستغراب مستبعدة أن يكون الذي أمامها هو عرشها، حيث تركته هناك بأرض اليمن: كأنه هو‍‍ !!
فلما أقبلت بلقيس لدخول القصر، رأت أمامها الماء، ولم تر الزجاج، فكشفت عن ساقيها خوفًا من أن يبتل ثوبها، فأخبرها سليمان أن أرضية القصر مصنوعة من زجاج، فلما رأت الملكة هذه الآيات، أعلنت إسلامها، وقالت: {رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين} [النمل: 44] وقد ابتلى الله سليمان -عليه السلام- بمرض شديد حار فيه أطباء الإنس والجن، وجاءوا إليه بأدوية من كل نوع، لكنه لم يكتب له الشفاء، بل كان المرض يزداد عليه ويشتد يومًا عن آخر، وكان إذا جلس على كرسيه جلس عليه كأنه جسد
بلا روح، واستمر المرض مع سليمان مدة طويلة من الزمن، فلم يجزع منه ولم ييأس، بل كلما كان يشتد مرضه، يزداد ذكره لله، داعيًا ومستغفرًا له، طالبًا منه الشفاء، حتى استجاب الله له، وعادت إليه صحته، فأدرك سليمان أن مجده وملكه وعظمته لا تضمن له الشفاء إلا إذا أراد الله.
وقد أراد سليمان -عليه السلام- أن يبني بيتًا كبيرًا يُعْبد الله فيه، فكلف الجن بعمل هذا البيت، فاستجابوا له، لأنهم مسخرون له بأمر الله، فكانوا لا يعصون له أمرًا، وكان من عادة سليمان أن يقف أمام الجن وهم يعملون، حتى لا يتكاسلوا وبينما هو واقف يراقبهم وهو متكئ على عصاه مات دون أن تعلم الجن، وكانوا ينظرون إليه وهو على هذه الحال، فيظنون أنه يصلي ويذكر الله، فيواصلون البناء دون انقطاع حتى انتهوا من بناء البيت المطلوب، ولم يعرفوا أنه مات إلا بعد أن جاءت الأرضة فأكلت العصا، ووقع نبي الله سليمان على الأرض.
فأسرع الجن والإنس إليه فوجدوه ميتًا، وأدرك الجن أنه مات من فترة طويلة، ولو كانوا يعلمون ذلك لما استمروا في حمل الحجارة وبناء البيت، قال تعالى:
{فلما قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم عليه إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر تبينت الجن إن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبسوا في العذاب المهين} [سبأ:14] وادعى بعض اليهود أن سليمان كان ساحرًا، ويسخر كل الكائنات بسحره، فنفي الله عنه ذلك في قوله تعالى: {واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين علي ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر} [البقرة:102] وقد أثنى الله على سليمان بكثرة العبادة والتضرع لله، فقال تعالى: {ووهبنا لداود سليمان نعم العبد إنه أواب} [ص:30].

*

----------


## كونان

*زكريا (عليه السلام)
تمنى عمران وزوجته أن يكون لهما ولد، فأخذا يدعوان الله أن يرزقهما الذرية الصالحة، فاستجاب الله لدعائهما، وحملت امرأة عمران، فنذرت أن تهب ما في بطنها لخدمة المسجد الأقصى، ويتولى رعايته، ويقوم على شئونه، ولما ولدت أنثى، قالت: {رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم}
[آل عمران:36] ثم أخذتها، وذهبت بها إلى المسجد الأقصى حتى تعيش
هناك، وتتربى على التقوى والأخلاق الحميدة، وتنشأ على عبادة الله
منذ الصغر.
وتقدم زكريا ليكفلها ويربيها ويقوم على رعايتها، وقد كان زكريا نجارًا، لكن الناس اختلفوا في ذلك، وارتفعت أصواتهم كل ينادي ويطالب بتربية مريم، وكل يرى نفسه أحق برعايتها من غيره، فقام أحد عُبَّاد المعبد ليفض هذا النزاع الذي نشب بينهم في شأن كفالة مريم، وقال: أقترح عليكم أن نذهب جميعًا إلى النهر ونرمى أقلامنا فيه، والقلم الذي يجري خلاف جري الماء هو الذي يفوز صاحبه بكفالة مريم وينال شرف تربيتها.
فاتفق الجميع على هذا الرأي، وذهبوا إلى النهر، ورمى كل واحد منهم قلمه فذهبت الأقلام جميعها مع التيار إلا قلم زكريا فهو وحده الذي سار خلاف جري الماء، وفاز زكريا بكفالة السيدة مريم، وبدأ زكريا -عليه السلام- في كفالة مريم والقيام على أمرها، وخصص لها مكانًا في المسجد تعيش فيه، ومحرابًا خاصًّا بها لتتعبد فيه، وظلت السيدة مريم في المسجد وقتًا طويلا تعبد الله
وتسبحه، وتقدسه في مكانها الخاص، لا تغادره إلا قليلاً.
وكان زكريا يزورها من حين لآخر، للاطمئنان عليها، والقيام بأمرها، وكلما دخل عليها المسجد، وجد عندها طعامًا، بل كان يجد فاكهة وألوانًا مختلفة من الأطعمة لا توجد في ذلك الوقت، فتعجب زكريا، وأخذته الدهشة ثم سألها: من أين لها بهذه الفاكهة، وهذا الطعام؟! فأخبرته السيدة مريم بأنه رزق من عند الله الذي يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب، وكان زكريا قد كبرت سنه، ولم يكن لديه ولد ولا ذرية، لكنه لما رأى رزق الله لمريم بأشياء ليست في وقتها علم أن الله قادر أن يرزقه ولدًا، وإن كانت امرأته عاقرًا، فانصرف زكريا من عند مريم، وتوجه إلى ربه -عز وجل- يدعوه أن يرزقه بولد صالح.
وفي يوم من الأيام، وبينما زكريا في محرابه يعبد الله ويسبحه، تنزلت عليه الملائكة تبشره باستجابة الله لدعائه، وأن الله سبحانه وهبه غلامًا اسمه يحيى، وسيكون نبيًّا صالحًا، فتعجب زكريا من ذلك فكيف يكون له غلام وقد كبرت سنه، وامرأته عجوز عاقر؟! فأخبرته الملائكة أن هذا أمر الله القادر على كل شىء، عند ذلك طلب زكريا -عليه السلام- من الله تعالى أن يجعل له آية يستدل منها على أن زوجته بدأت تعاني من أعراض الحمل؛ فجعل الله علامة ذلك أن يفقد حاسة النطق لمدة ثلاثة أيام، وعليه في هذه الحالة أن يستحضر قلبه في الصباح والمساء في ذكر الله وعبادته وشكره.
ثم بين له الله -عز وجل- أنه إذا أراد مخاطبة قومه خاطبهم بالإشارة، وأمره الله
-عز وجل- أن يطلب من قومه أن يسبِّحوا لله في الصباح والمساء، ومرت فترة من الزمن، وولد يحيى -عليه السلام- بعد شوق وانتظار؛ وأقر الله به عين زكريا وفرح به فرحًا عظيمًا، فتوجه إلى محرابه يصلي، ويسجد لله عز وجل، ويشكره على هذه النعمة العظيمة.. وقد مات زكريا -عليه السلام- قتيلاً على يد
بني إسرائيل، وقيل: إنه قد مات ولم يقتل، فالله أعلم.


*

----------


## كونان

*يحيى(عليه السلام)
يحيى -عليه السلام- نبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل، ظهرت آية الله وقدرته فيه حين خلقه، حيث كان أبوه نبي الله زكريا -عليه السلام- شيخًا كبيرًا، وكانت أمه عاقرًا لا تلد، وكان يحيى -عليه السلام- محبًّا للعلم والمعرفة منذ صغره، وقد أمره الله تعالى بأن يأخذ التوراة بجد واجتهاد، فاستوعبها وحفظها وعمل بما فيها، والتزم بأوامر الله سبحانه وابتعد عن نواهيه، قال تعالى: {يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وآتيناه الحكم صبيًّا} [مريم: 12].
وقد ابتعد يحيى عن لهو الأطفال، فيحكى أنه كان يسير وهو صغير إذ أقبل على بعض الأطفال وهم يلعبون فقالوا له: يا يحيى تعال معنا نلعب؛ فرد عليهم
يحيى -عليه السلام- ردًّا بليغًا فقال: ما للعب خلقنا، وإنما خلقنا لعبادة
الله، وكان يحيى متواضعًا شديد الحنان والشفقة والرحمة وخاصة تجاه والديه، فقد كان مثالاً للبر والرحمة والعطف بهما، قال تعالى عن يحيى: {وحنانًا من لدنَّا وزكاة وكان تقيًّا . وبرًّا بوالديه ولم يكن جبارًا عصيًّا} [مريم:13-14].
وحمل يحيى لواء الدعوة مع أبيه، وكان مباركًا يدعو الناس إلى نور
التوحيد ليخرجهم من ظلمات الكفر والضلال إلى نور الإسلام، وكان شديد الحرص على أن ينصح قومه ويعظهم بالبعد عن الانحرافات التى كانت سائدة حين ذاك، وذات يوم جمع يحيى بني إسرائيل في بيت المقدس ثم صعد المنبر، وأخذ يخطب في الناس، فقال: (إن الله أمرني بخمس كلمات أن أعمل بهن، وآمركم أن تعملوا بهن.. أولهنَّ أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئًا، فإن مثل من أشرك بالله كمثل رجل اشترى عبدًا من خالص ماله بذهب أو ورق (فضة) فقال: هذه
داري، وهذا عملي فاعمل وأد إليَّ، فكان يعمل ويؤدي إلى غير سيده، فأيكم يرضى أن يكون عبده كذلك ؟!
وإن الله أمركم بالصلاة، فإذا صليتم، فلا تلتفتوا، فإن الله ينصب وجهه لوجه عبده في صلاته ما لم يلتفت، وآمركم بالصيام، فإن مثل ذلك كمثل رجل في عصابة معه صرة فيها مسك، فكلهم يعجب أو يعجبه ريحها، وإن ريح الصائم أطيب عند الله -تعالى- من ريح المسك، وآمركم بالصدقة فإن مثل ذلك كمثل رجل أسره العدو، فأوثقوا يده إلى عنقه، وقدموه ليضربوا عنقه، فقال: أنا أفديه منكم بالقليل والكثير، ففدى نفسه منهم، وآمركم أن تذكروا الله، فإن
مثل ذلك كمثل رجل خرج العدو في أثره سراعًا، حتى إذا أتى على حصن حصين، فأحرز نفسه منهم، كذلك العبد لا يحرز نفسه من الشيطان إلا
بذكر الله) [الترمذي].
وكان يحيى يحب العزلة والانفراد بنفسه فكان كثيرًا ما يذهب إلى البراري والصحاري، ليعبد الله عز وجل فيها وحده، وروي أن يحيى -عليه السلام- لم يأت بخطيئة قطُّ، ولم يقبل على ذنب أبدًا، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم: (لا ينبغي لأحد أن يقول أنا خير من يحيى بن زكريا ما هم بخطيئة ولا عملها) [أحمد] ولقد رأى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يحيى -عليه السلام- ليلة المعراج في السماء الثانية يجلس مع عيسى بن مريم، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (.... ثم صعد حتى أتى السماء الثانية فاستفتح، قيل من هذا؟ قال: جبريل.. قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد، قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم.. فلما خلصت إذا بيحيى وعيسى وهما ابنا خالة، قال: هذا يحيى وعيسى فسلم عليهما، فسلمت فردَّا، ثم قالا: مرحبًا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح) [البخاري] وروي أنه مات قتيلاً على يد بني إسرائيل.

*

----------


## كونان

*عيسى(عليه السلام)
ذهبت امرأة عمران بمريم إلى المسجد الأقصى وفاءً بنذرها، لتنشأ فيه نشأة طيبة وتتعلم أصول دينها، وتتربى على مكارم الأخلاق، وتكفَّل زكريا برعاية مريم وكان زكريا زوجًا لخالتها، فقام بتربيتها وكفالتها ورعايتها حتى كبرت على الأخلاق الحميدة.
عاشت مريم في محرابها تعبد الله وتسبحه وتقدِّسه، وذات يوم دخل عليها مجموعة من الملائكة على هيئة البشر، وأبلغوها ثناء الله -عز وجل- عليها، وحثوها على مزيد من الطاعة والعبادة والصلاة، فقالوا لها: {يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك علي نساء العالمين . يا مريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين} [آل عمران:42-43] ثم بشَّروها بولد منها سيكون نبيًّا كريمًا مؤيدًا بالمعجزات، فقالوا: {يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح
عيسى بن مريم وجيهًا في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين . ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً ومن الصالحين} [آل عمران:45-46] فتعجبت مريم، إذ كيف يكون لها ولد وليست متزوجة، ولم يمسسها أي رجل!! فأخبرتها ملائكة الله أن هذه هي إرادة الله سبحانه القادر على كل شىء، ولم تملك مريم -عليها السلام- في هذا الأمر إلا أن تستسلم لله عز وجل، وتتحصن به في هذا المقام، لعل الله سبحانه أن يجعل لها مخرجًا.
ذات يوم وبينما هي وحدها، أرسل الله إليها الروح الأمين جبريل -عليه السلام- على هيئة بشرية وفي صورة حسنة، فلما رأته خافت وفزعت منه، فلم يكن يدخل عليها المحراب أحد غير زكريا، فتعوذت بالله من هذا الشخص الذي دخل عليها.
فطمئنها جبريل أنه رسول الله إليها، ليهب لها غلامًا طيبًا مباركًا، ونفخ فيها نفخة، فحملت على الفور، ثم اختفى جبريل -عليه السلام-.
ومرت الأيام، وأحست مريم بآلام الحمل، فذهبت إلى مكان بعيد خوفًا من كلام الناس في حقها، وجلست تحت ظل نخلة تفكر في أمرها وما سيكون عليه حالها بعد ولادتها، واقتربت ساعة الولادة، فتمنت أن لو كانت قد ماتت قبل أن يحدث لها ما حدث، ووضعت مريم عيسى -عليه السلام- واحتاجت إلى طعام وشراب حتى تستعيد قوتها ونشاطها، فقد أصابها الضعف بعد الولادة، وفجأة .. سمعت صوتًا يناديها ويأمرها أن تهز جذع النخلة التى تجلس تحتها، وسوف يتساقط عليها الرطب، فتأكل منها حتى تشبع.
وظل هذا الصوت يتكلم، وكأنه يعلم ما يدور في صدر مريم من مخاوف حينما تدخل على أهلها وعلى الناس، وهي تحمل بين ذراعيها طفلاً رضيعًا هي أمه، مع أنها لم تتزوج ولم تعاشر الرجال، فقال لها ذلك الصوت: {فإما ترين من البشر أحدًا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صومًا فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيًّا} [مريم:24-26] وأخذت تتلفت يمينًا ويسارًا لتتعرف على مصدر الصوت الذي يناديها، لكنها لم تجد أحدًا سوى ابنها الذي ولدته منذ لحظات، فتعجبت من ذلك
تعجبًا شديدًا، وأدركت على الفور أنها أمام معجزة من معجزات الله
العظيمة، ففرحت بابنها فرحًا كبيرًا، وعلمت أن الله سوف يجعل لها بعد هذا الضيق فرجا و مخرجا.
وتوكلت مريم على ربها، وحملت ابنها الصغير عيسى -عليه السلام- عائدة إلى قومها، وبينما هي تسير، رآها قومها من اليهود فتعجبوا من ذلك وأقبلوا عليها لائمين ومعنفين، وقالوا: {يا مريم لقد جئت شيئًا فريًّا . يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوءٍ وما كانت أمك بغيًّا} [مريم:27-28] فأشارت مريم إلى ابنها الرضيع، فتعجب اليهود من أمرها، فكيف سيكلمون هذا الطفل الرضيع؟! فأنطق الله عز وجل عيسى -عليه السلام- فقال: {إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيًّا . وجعلني مباركًا أين ما كنت وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت
حيًّا . وبرًّا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارًا شقيًّا . والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيًّا} [مريم:30-33].
ولم تسلم مريم من إشاعات اليهود واتهاماتهم، ولما خافت على نفسها وولدها من غدر اليهود أخذت ابنها، وسارت به إلى مكان بعيد عن قومها، حتى لا يؤذوه ولما كبرت عادت به مرة أخرى إلى بيت لحم في فلسطين موطن ولادة
عيسى، ولما عاد عيسى -عليه السلام- إلى قومه رأى أنهم قد انحرفوا عن المنهج الذي جاء به موسى من قبل، ومن انحرافهم أنهم كانوا يتحرجون من عمل الخير يوم السبت باعتباره يوم عطلة لا يجوز العمل فيه، فيمر عليهم اليوم دون أن يقدموا عملاً صالحًا يتقربون به إلى الله.
وأقبلوا على حب المال، فسيطر على نفوسهم وتفكيرهم، وأجبر الكهنةُ الفقراء على النذر للمعبد، ليأخذوه لهم مع علمهم أن الفقراء والمحتاجين في أشد الحاجة إليه، وكان بعضهم ينكر يوم القيامة، ويقولون: لا حساب ولا
عقاب في الآخرة، وفئة أخرى طغت عليها الحياة وحب الدنيا، فأخذوا في ابتزاز أموال الناس بأى شكل وبأية حال، فكانت حاجة المجتمع إلى الإصلاح والهداية شديدة، فأرسل الله إليهم المسيح عيسى -عليه السلام- لهدايتهم إلى المنهج الصحيح، فذهب إليهم يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله، وترك ما هم فيه من جهل وضلال.
وأيد الله تعالى عيسى بالمعجزات العظيمة التى تتناسب مع أهل زمانه، لتكون دليلاً على أنه رسول من ربه، فأعطاه الله القدرة على إحياء الموتى، وشفاء المرضى الذين عجز الأطباء والحكماء عن شفائهم، وأعلمه الله بعض الغيب، فكان يعرف ما يأكل الناس وما يدخرون في بيوتهم، فأخذ عيسى -عليه السلام- يدعو قومه إلى الطريق المستقيم، ويبين لهم المعجزات التى أيده الله بها، فقال: {أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرًا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين . ومصدقًا لما بين يدي من التوراة ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم وجئتكم بآية من ربكم فاتقوا الله وأطيعون} [آل عمران: 49-50].
ومع هذه العجائب والمعجزات الخارقة التى جاء بها عيسى إلى بني إسرائيل لم يؤمن به إلا القليل، واستمر أكثرهم على كفرهم وعنادهم بالإضافة إلى أنهم رموه بالسحر، ولم ييأس عيسى -عليه السلام- بل استمر يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله عسى أن يؤمنوا بالله وحده، وطلب عيسى -عليه السلام- من قومه النصرة لدين الله فهدى الله مجموعة من الفقراء والمساكين إلى الإيمان، فكان هؤلاء هم الحواريون الذين اصطفاهم الله؛ ليحملوا دعوة الحق، ويناصروا عيسى، وكان عددهم لا يزيد عن اثني عشر رجلاً.
وذات يوم أمر عيسى -عليه السلام- جميع من معه بصيام ثلاثين
يومًا فصاموا، ولما أتموها طلبوا منه أن يدعو الله أن ينزل عليهم مائدة من
السماء، فنصحهم عيسى أن يتقوا الله في هذا الأمر، فردَّ الحواريون:
{نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين} [المائدة:113] ولما رأى عيسى إصرار الحواريين ومن معهم من بني إسرائيل على طلب مائدة من الرحمن، قام إلى مصلاه، يدعو الله قائلاً:
{اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدًا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين}_[المائدة:114] فقال عز وجل: {إني
منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابًا لا أعذبه أحدًا من
العالمين} [المائدة:115].
وبعد لحظات، أنزل الله المائدة من السماء، والناس ينظرون إليها وهي تقترب شيئًا فشيئًا، وكلما دنت كان عيسى يسأل ربه عز وجل أن يجعلها بركة وسلامًا لا نقمة وعذابًا، ولم تزل تقترب حتى استقرت أمام عيسى، فسجد عيسى ومن معه لله شاكرين على استجابة طلبهم، ثم كشف عيسى الغطاء عن تلك المائدة، فإذا عليها ما تشتهي الأنفس وتلذ الأعين؛ وأكل الحواريون من هذه المائدة، وأكل معهم آلاف الناس الذين جاءوا لعيسى من أجل أن يشفيهم بإذن الله من أمراضهم، وصار يوم نزول هذه المائدة عيدًا للحواريين وأتباع عيسى
لفترة طويلة.
وانتشر خبر عيسى في البلاد، وآمن به كثير من الفقراء والمساكين، فحقد عليه الكهنة والأغنياء من اليهود وكرهوه، وأرادوا التخلص منه، فدبروا له حيلة ماكرة، حيث ذهبوا إلى الحاكم الرومانى وأخبروه بأن عيسى رجل ثائر يحرض الناس عليهم، ويدبر مؤامرة ضد الدولة الرومانية، وظلوا يحرضون الحاكم على عيسى حتى أصدر حكمًا بإعدامه وصلبه، وبحثوا عن عيسى طويلاً
فلم يجدوه، حيث أوحى الله إليه بما دبره اليهود والكفرة، فاختبأ عيسى والحواريون في الجبال يعبدون الله بعيدًا عنهم.
وفي خلال تلك الأحداث قال الله لعيسى: {إني متوفيك ورافعك إليَّ ومطهرك من الذين كفروا} [آل عمران:55] واجتمع الحاكم بكبار رجال الدولة يرافقهم الكفرة من اليهود ليتشاورا في أمر عيسى وأين ذهب وما الذي يجب
صنعه تجاهه؟ وظلوا يبحثون عن نبي الله عيسى في كل مكان ليقتلوه، لكن الله سبحانه حفظه ورعاه ورفعه إلى السماء، وألقى شبهه على رجل منهم، فأخذوه ظنًّا منهم أنه عيسى فصلبوه وقتلوه.
وودَّع عيسى الحواريين، وبشرهم برسول يأتى من بعده يُكْمِلُ ما بدأه، وبه تتم نعمة الله على الخلائق فقال لهم: {يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقًا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرًا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد} [الصف:6] وظن اليهود أن عيسى هو الذي قتل، ففرحوا بذلك، لكن القرآن الكريم يؤكد لنا أنه لم يقتل، وأنه نجا من أيديهم، حيث إن الله -سبحانه- رفعه إليه، قال تعالى:
{وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينًا . بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزًا حكيمًا} [النساء: 157-158].
وقد أنزل الله -عز وجل- الإنجيل على عيسى، وأمرنا بالإيمان به، قال تعالى: {قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلي إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون} [البقرة:136] ولكن أهل الكتاب حرفوا الإنجيل وبدلوا كثيرًا في آياته وأحكامه، وكان عيسى آخر أنبياء بني إسرائيل، ولم يأت من بعده سوى خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأخبرنا النبي محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن عيسى -عليه السلام- سوف ينزل إلى الأرض مرة أخرى في نهاية الزمان، ويدعو الناس إلى شريعة محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ويكسر الصليب الذي اتخذه النصارى شعارًا لهم.
قال: (والذي نفسى بيده ليوشكنَّ أن ينزل فيكم ابن مريم عدلاً، فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير، ويضع الحرب، ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد حتى تكون السجدة الواحدة خيرًا من الدنيا وما فيها) [متفق عليه] وقد ضلَّ النصارى من بعد عيسى حيث اعتقدوا أن عيسى هو ابن الله، كما اعتقد اليهود أن عزيرًا ابن الله، تعالى الله عما يقولون علوًا كبيرًا، ولقد نفى الله ما قاله هؤلاء الكفرة، قال تعالى:
{إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون}
[آل عمران:59] وسوف يحاسبهم الله -عز وجل- على قولهم ذلك، ويعاقبهم عليه عقابًا شديدًا، قال تعالى: {وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون} [التوبة:30].
ويوم القيامة سوف يسأل الله -عز وجل- نبيه عيسى عن ضلال قومه وما فعلوه بعده من تأليههم له وقولهم إنه ابن الله، قال تعالى: {يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله} [المائدة:116] فيقول عيسى لربه: {سبحانك ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب . ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدًا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت علي كل شيء شهيد . إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم} [المائدة:116-118].
*

----------


## كونان

* 24 
محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
في غرب الجزيرة العربية، وفي مكة المكرمة، ولدت (آمنة بنت وهب) ابنها
محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، في الليلة الثانية عشرة من ربيع الأول
سنة 571 ميلادية وهو ما يعرف بعام الفيل.
وقد ولد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يتيمًا، فقد مات أبوه، وهو لم يزل جنينًا في بطن أمه، فقد خرج عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب إلى تجارة في المدينة
فمات هناك، واعتنى به جده عبدالمطلب، وسماه محمدًا، ولم يكن هذا الاسم مشهورًا ولا منتشرًا بين العرب، وقد أخذته السيدة حليمة السعدية لترضعه في
بني سعد بعيدًا عن مكة؛ فنشأ قوىَّ البنيان، فصيح اللسان، ورأوا الخير والبركة من يوم وجوده بينهم.
وفي البادية، وبينما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يلعب مع الغلمان، إذ جاء إليه جبريل -عليه السلام- فأخذه، وشق عن قلبه، فاستخرج القلب، واستخرج منه علقة هي حظ الشيطان منه، ثم غسله في طست من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم أعاد القلب إلى مكانه، فأسرع الغلمان إلى حليمة فقالوا: إن محمدًا قد قتل، فاستقبلوه وهو متغير اللون، قال أنس بن مالك: كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في
صدره.[مسلم والحاكم] ولما رأت حليمة السعدية ذلك، أرجعت محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أمه آمنة، فكان معها تعتني به حتى بلغ السادسة من عمره، وبعدها توفيت، فأخذه جده عبدالمطلب الذي لم يزل يعتني به منذ ولادته، ولما مات جده وهو في الثامنة من عمره، عهد بكفالته إلى عمه أبى طالب..
وقد شهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حرب الفجار مع أعمامه، وهذه حرب خاضتها قريش مع كنانة ضد قيس عيلان من هوازن دفاعًا عن قداسة الأشهر الحرم ومكانة بيت الله الحرام، كما شهد حلف الفضول الذي ردت فيها قريش لرجل من زبيد حقه الذي سلبه منه العاص بن وائل السهمى، وكان هذا الحلف في دار عبدالله بن جدعان، وقد اتفقت فيه قريش على أن ترد للمظلوم
حقه، وكان لهذين الحدثين أثرهما في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وكان من بين أهل قريش امرأة شريفة تسمى خديجة بنت خويلد، كانت تستأجر الرجال في تجارتها، وقد سمعت بأمانة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأرسلت إليه تعرض عليه أن يخرج بتجارتها إلى الشام، وتعطيه أكثر ما تعطى غيره، فوافق
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وخرج مع غلامها ميسرة، وتاجرا وربحا، ولما عادا من التجارة، أخبر ميسرة سيدته خديجة بما لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
من خصائص، وكانت امرأة ذكية، فأرسلت تخطب محمدًا صلى الله
عليه وسلم.
ثم جاء عمه أبو طالب وعمه حمزة وخطباها لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخديجة، وكانت نعم الزوجة الصالحة، فقد ناصرته في حياتها، وبذلت كل ما تملك في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الله، وقد عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسن تدبيره وحكمته ورجاحة عقله في حل
المشكلات، فقد أعادت قريش بناء الكعبة، وقد اختلفوا فيمن يضع الحجر الأسود مكانه، حتى كادت أن تقوم حرب بينهم، وظلوا على ذلك أيامًا، واقترح أبو أمية بن المغيرة تحكيم أول من يدخل من باب المسجد، فكان رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم ، فأمر بإحضار ثوب، ثم أمر بوضع الحجر في الثوب، وأن تأخذ كل قبيلة طرفًا من الثوب، فرفعوه جميعًا، حتى إذا بلغ الموضع، وضعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده الشريفة مكانه، ثم بنى عليه، وكان آنذاك في الخامسة
والثلاثين من عمره.
ولما قربت سن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو الأربعين، حببت إليه العزلة، فكان يعتزل في غار حراء، يتعبد فيه، ويتأمل هذا الكون الفسيح، وفي يوم من الأيام كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعبد في غار حراء، فجاء جبريل، وقال له: اقرأ.. فقال له محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما أنا بقارئ. فأخذه جبريل فضمه ضمًّا شديدًا ثم أرسله وقال له: اقرأ. قال: ما أنا بقارئ. فأخذه جبريل ثانية وضمه إليه ضمًّا شديدًا، وقال له: اقرأ. قال: ما أنا بقارئ. قال له جبريل:
{اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم . علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم} [العلق:1-5] _[متفق عليه].
فكان هذا الحادث هو بداية الوحي، ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خاف مما حدث له، فذهب إلى خديجة وطلب منها أن تغطيه، ثم حكى لها
ما حدث، فطمأنته، وأخبرته أن الله لن يضيعه أبدًا، ثم ذهبت به إلى ابن عمها ورقة بن نوفل، وحكى له ما رأى، فبشره ورقة بأنه نبي هذه الأمة، وتمنى أن لو يعيش حتى ينصره، لكن ورقة مات قبل الرسالة، وانقطع الوحى مدة، فحزن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم نزل الوحى مرة ثانية، فقد رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل قاعدًا على كرسى بين السماء والأرض، فرجع مسرعًا إلى أهله، وهو يقول: زملونى، زملونى (أى غطونى) فأنزل الله تعالى قوله: {يا أيها المدثر . قم فأنذر . وربك فكبر . وثيابك فطهر . والرجز فاهجر} _[المدثر: 1-5] ثم تتابع الوحى بعد ذلك [البخارى].
وبعد هذه الآيات التى نزلت كانت بداية الرسالة، فبدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو الأقربين إلى الإسلام، فكان أول من آمن خديجة زوجته، وأبو بكر صديقه، وعلي بن أبى طالب ابن عمه، وزيد بن حارثه مولاه، ثم تتابع الناس بعد ذلك في دخول الإسلام، وأنزل الله -سبحانه- على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: {وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين}_[الشعراء: 214] فكان الأمر من الله أن يجهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعوة، فجمع أقاربه أكثر من مرة، وأعلمهم أنه نبي من عند الله -عز وجل-.
ولما نزل قول الله تعالى: {فاصدع بما تؤمر وأعرض عن المشركين} [الحجر: 94] قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستنكر عبادة الأصنام، وما عليه الناس من الضلالة، وسمعت قريش بما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخذتهم الحمية لأصنامهم التى لا تضر ولا تنفع، وحاولوا أن يقفوا ضد هذه الدعوة الجديدة بكل وسيلة، فذهبوا إلى أبى طالب، وطلبوا منه أن يسلم لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فرفض، وكانوا يشوهون صورته للحجاج مخافة أن يدعوهم، وكانوا يسخرون من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن القرآن، ويتهمونه بالجنون والكذب، لكن باءت محاولاتهم بالفشل، فحاول بعضهم تأليف شىء كالقرآن
فلم يستطيعوا، وكانوا يؤذون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أشد الإيذاء كى يردوهم عن الإسلام، فكانت النتيجة أن تمسك المسلمون بدينهم أكثر.
وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يجتمع بالمسلمين سرًّا في دار
الأرقم بن أبى الأرقم يعلمهم أمور الدين، ثم أمرهم بعد فترة أن يهاجروا إلى الحبشة، فهاجر عدد من المسلمين إلى الحبشة، فأرسلت قريش إلى النجاشى يردهم، لكن الله نصر المسلمين على الكفار؛ فرفض النجاشى أن يسلم المسلمين وظلوا عنده في أمان يعبدون الله عز وجل، وحاول المشركون مساومة أبى طالب مرة بعد مرة بأن يسلم لهم محمدًا إلا أنه أبى إلا أن يقف معه، فحاولوا قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن الله منعه وحفظه.
وفي هذه الأوقات العصيبة أسلم حمزة وعمر بن الخطاب، فكانا منعة وحصنًا للإسلام، ولكن المشركين لم يكفوا عن التفكير في القضاء على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما علم أبو طالب بذلك جمع بني هاشم وبني عبدالمطلب واتفقوا على أن يمنعوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أن يصيبه أذى، فوافق بنو هاشم وبنو عبدالمطلب مسلمهم وكافرهم إلا أبا لهب، فإنه كان مع قريش، فاتفقت قريش على مقاطعة المسلمين ومعهم بنو هاشم وبنو عبدالمطلب، فكان الحصار في شعب أبى طالب ثلاث سنوات، لا يتاجرون معهم، ولا يتزوجون منهم، ولا يجالسونهم ولا يكلمونهم، حتى قام بعض العقلاء، ونادوا في قريش أن ينقضوا الصحيفة التى كتبوها، وأن يعيدوا العلاقة مع بني هاشم وبني عبدالمطلب، فوجدوا الأرضة أكلتها إلا ما فيها من اسم الله.
وتراكمت الأحزان فيما بعد لوفاة أبى طالب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وزوجه خديجة بنت خويلد، فقد ازداد اضطهاد وتعذيب المشركين، وفكَّر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخرج من مكة إلى الطائف يدعو أهلها إلى الإسلام، إلا أنهم كانوا أشرارًا، فأهانوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وزيد ابن حارثة الذي
كان معه، وأثناء عودته بعث الله -عز وجل- إليه نفرًا من الجن استمعوا إلى القرآن الكريم، فآمنوا.
وأراد الله -سبحانه- أن يخفف عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت رحلة الإسراء والمعراج، والتى فرضت فيها الصلاة، خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة واطمأنت نفس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الرحلة، ليبدأ من جديد الدعوة إلى الله، وقد علم أن الله معه لن يتركه ولا ينساه، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج في موسم الحج يدعو الناس إلى الإيمان بالله وأنه رسول الله، فآمن له في السنة العاشرة من النبوة عدد قليل، ولما كانت السنة الحادية عشرة من النبوة أسلم ستة أشخاص من يثرب كلهم من الخزرج، وهم حلفاء اليهود، وقد كانوا سمعوا من اليهود بخروج نبي في هذا الزمان، فرجعوا إلى أهليهم، وأذاعوا الخبر بينهم.
وعادوا العام القادم وهم اثنا عشر رجلاً، فيهم خمسة ممن حضر العام الماضى وبايعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرفت هذه البيعة ببيعة العقبة الأولى فرجعوا وأرسل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم معهم مصعب بن عمير ليعلمهم أمور دينهم، وقد نجح مصعب بن عمير نجاحًا باهرًا، فقد استطاع أن يدعوا كبار المدينة من الأوس والخزرج، حتى آمن عدد كبير منهم، وفي السنة الثالثة عشرة من النبوة، جاء بضع وسبعون نفسًا من أهل يثرب في موسم الحج، والتقوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبايعوه بيعة العقبة الثانية، وتم الاتفاق على نصرة الإسلام والهجرة إلى المدينة.
وأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدها الصحابة أن يهاجروا إلى يثرب، فهاجر من قدر من المسلمين إلى المدينة، وبقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعلى وبعض الضعفاء ممن لا يستطيعون الهجرة، وسمعت قريش بهجرة المسلمين إلى يثرب، وأيقنت أن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم لابد أن يهاجر، فاجتمعوا في دار الندوة لمحاولة القضاء على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن الله -سبحانه- نجَّاه من مكرهم، وهاجر هو وأبو بكر بعد أن جعل عليًّا مكانه ليرد الأمانات إلى أهلها.
وهاجر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأبو بكر إلى المدينة، واستقبلهما أهل المدينة بالترحاب والإنشاد، لتبدأ مرحلة جديدة من مراحل الدعوة، وهي المرحلة المدنية، بعد أن انتهت المرحلة المكية، وقد وصل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة يوم الجمعة (12 ربيع الأول سنة 1هـ/ الموافق 27 سبتمبر سنة 622م) ونزل في بني النجار، وعمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على تأسيس دولة الإسلام في المدينة، فكان أول ما صنعه أن بنى المسجد النبوى، ليكون دار العبادة للمسلمين، ثم آخى بين المهاجرين والأنصار، كما كتب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم معاهدة مع اليهود الذين كانوا يسكنون المدينة.
وبدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتنى ببناء المجتمع داخليًّا، كى يكون صفًّا واحدًا يدافع عن الدولة الناشئة، ولكن المشركين بمكة لم تهدأ ثورتهم، فقد أرسلوا إلى المهاجرين أنهم سيأتونهم كى يقتلوهم، فكان لابد من الدفاع، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عددًا من السرايا، كان الغرض منها التعرف على الطرق المحيطة بالمدينة، والمسالك المؤدية إلى مكة، وعقد المعاهدات مع القبائل المجاورة وإشعار كل من مشركى يثرب واليهود وعرب البادية والقرشيين أن الإسلام قد أصبح قويًّا.
وكانت من أهم السرايا التى بعثها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل غزوة بدر سرية سيف البحر، وسرية رابغ، وسرية الخرار، وسرية الأبواء، وسرية نخلة، وفي شهر شعبان من السنة الثانية الهجرية فرض الله القتال على المسلمين، فنزلت آيات توضح لهم أهمية الجهاد ضد أعداء الإسلام، وفي هذه الأيام أمر الله -سبحانه- رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى
المسجد الحرام، وكان هذا إيذانًا ببدء مرحلة جديدة في حياة المسلمين
خاصة، والبشرية عامة.

*

----------


## كونان

* تااابع لقصة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بعد فرض الجهاد على المسلمين، وتحرش المشركين بهم، كان لابد من القتال فكانت عدة لقاءات عسكرية بين المسلمين والمشركين، أهمها: غزوة بدر الكبرى في العام الثانى الهجرى، وكانت قريش قد خرجت بقافلة تجارية كبيرة على رأسها أبو سفيان بن حرب، وقد خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلاً لقصد هذه القافلة، لكن أبا سفيان كان يتحسس الخبر فأرسل رجلا إلى قريش يعلمهم بما حدث، ثم نجح هو بعد ذلك في الإفلات بالعير والتجارة، واستعدت قريش للخروج، فخرج ألف وثلاثمائة رجل، وأرسل أبو سفيان إلى قريش أنه قد أفلت بالعير، إلا أن أبا جهل أصر على القتال، فرجع بنو زهرة وكانوا ثلاثمائة رجل، واتجه المشركون ناحية بدر، وكان المسلمون قد سبقوهم إليها بعد استطلاعات واستكشافات.
وبدأت الحرب بالمبارزة بين رجال من المشركين ورجال من المهاجرين، قُتِل فيها المشركون، وبدأت المعركة، وكتب الله -عز وجل- للمسلمين فيها النصر وللكفار الهزيمة، وقد قتل المسلمون فيها عددًا كبيرًا، كما أسروا آخرين، وبعد غزوة بدر علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن بني سليم من قبائل غطفان تحشد قواتها لغزو المدينة، فأسرع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مائتى رجل وهاجمهم في عقر دارهم، ففروا بعد أن تركوا خمسمائة بعير استولى عليها المسلمون، وكانت هذه الغزوة في شوال (2هـ) بعد بدر بسبعة أيام، وعرفت بغزوة بني سليم.
ورأت اليهود في المدينة نصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاغتاظوا لذلك، فكانوا يثيرون القلاقل، وكان أشدهم عداوة بنو قينقاع، فجمع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهود بالمدينة ونصحهم وعرض عليهم الإسلام، إلا أنهم أبدوا استعدادهم لقتال المسلمين، فكظم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غيظه، حتى تسبب رجل من بني قينقاع في كشف عورة امرأة، فقتله أحد المسلمين، فقتل اليهود المسلم فحاصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بني قينقاع، ثم أجلاهم عن المدينة بسبب إلحاح عبدالله بن أبى بن سلول.
وفي ذي الحجة سنة (2هـ) خرج أبو سفيان في نفر إلى المدينة، فأحرق بعض أسوار من النخيل، وقتلوا رجلين، وفروا هاربين، فخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أثرهم، إلا أنهم ألقوا ما معهم من متاع حتى استطاعوا الإسراع بالفرار وعرفت هذه الغزوة بغزوة السويق، كما علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نفرًا من بني ثعلبة ومحارب تجمعوا يريدون الإغارة على المدينة، فخرج لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى وصل إلى المكان الذي تجمعوا فيه، وكان يسمى بـ(ذي أمر) ففروا هاربين إلى رءوس الجبال، وأقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شهرًا ليرهب الأعراب بقوة المسلمين، وكانت هذه الغزوة في أوائل صفر
سنة (3هـ).
وفي جمادى الآخرة سنة (3هـ) خرجت قافلة لقريش بقيادة صفوان بن أمية ومع أن القافلة اتخذت طريقًا صعبًا لا يعرف، إلا أن النبأ قد وصل إلى المدينة وخرجت سرية بقيادة زيد بن حارثة، استولت على القافلة وما فيها من متاع، وفر صفوان بن أمية ومن معه، اغتاظ كفار مكة مما حدث لهم في غزوة بدر، فاجتمعوا على الاستعداد لقتال المسلمين، وقد جعلوا القافلة التى نجا بها أبوسفيان لتمويل الجيش واستعدت النساء المشركات للخروج مع الجيش لتحميس الرجال، وقد طارت الأخبار إلى المدينة باستعداد المشركين للقتال، فاستشار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة، وأشار عليهم -بدءًا- أن يبقوا في المدينة، فإن عسكر
المشركون خارجها، فإنهم لن ينالوا منهم شيئًا، وإن غزوا المدينة، قاتلوهم قتالاً شديدًا.
إلا أن بعض الصحابة ممن لم يخرج مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للقتال في بدر، أشاروا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الخروج من المدينة، وكان على رأس المتحمسين للخروج حمزة بن عبدالمطلب، ولبس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبس الحرب، وخرج الجيش وفيه ألف مقاتل، واتخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانًا قريبًا من العدو عند جبل أحد، وما كاد وقت المعركة أن يبدأ حتى تراجع عبدالله بن أبى سلول بثلث الجيش، بزعم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أكره على الخروج، وما أراد بفعلته إلا بث الزعزعة في صفوف المسلمين، وبقى من الجيش سبعمائة مقاتل، وكان عدد المشركين ثلاثة
آلاف مقاتل.
واتخذ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانًا متميزًا في المعركة، وجعل بعض المقاتلين في الجبل، وهو ما عرف فيما بعد بجبل الرماة، وأمّر عليهم عبدالله بن جبير وأمرهم أن يحموا ظهور المسلمين، وألا ينزلوا مهما كان الأمر، سواء انتصر المسلمون أم انهزموا، إلا إذا بعث إليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، بدأت المبارزة بين الفريقين، وقتل فيها المسلمون عددًا من المشركين، وكان معظمهم ممن كانوا يحملون لواء المشركين، حتى ألقى اللواء على الأرض، واستبسل المسلمون وقاتلوا قتالا شديدًا، واستبسل من كانوا على الجبل.
إلا أنهم لما رأوا المسلمين يجمعون الغنائم نزلوا، فذكرهم قائدهم عبدالله بن جبير إلا أنهم لم يسمعوا له، ولاحظ خالد بن الوليد، فرجع بمن كان معه، وطوق جيش المسلمين، واضطربت الصفوف، وقتل المشركون من المسلمين سبعين رجلاً واقتربوا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أصيب ببعض
الإصابات، والذي حاول المشركون قتله لولا بسالة بعض الصحابة ممن
دافع عنه، وقد أشيع قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثم انتشر بين المسلمين كذب الخبر، فتجمعوا حوله صلى الله
عليه وسلم، واستطاع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخترق طريقًا وينجو
بمن معه، وصعدوا الجبل، وحاول المشركون قتالهم، إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا، فرجعوا وخشى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجع المشركون، فخرج بمن كان معه في غزوة أحد فحسب، ولم يقبل غيرهم إلا عبدالله بن جابر فقد قبل
عذره.
وخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة حتى وصلوا إلى حمراء الأسد، وقد أقبل معبد بن أبى معبد الخزاعي وأسلم، فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بمخادعة أبى سفيان إن كان قد أراد الرجوع لحرب المسلمين، وفي طريق العودة اتفق المشركون على الرجوع، فقابلهم معبد بن أبى معبد الخزاعي، ولم يكن أبو سفيان قد علم بإسلامه، فقال له: إن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جمع جيشًا كبيرًا لقتالكم، كى يستأصلكم، فارجعوا، وأحدثت هذه الكلمات زعزعة في صفوف المشركين.
وبعد غزوة أحد، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض السرايا لتأديب من يريد أن يعتدي على المسلمين، كسرية أبى سلمة في هلال شهر المحرم سنة (4هـ) إلى بني أسد بن خزيمة، وبعث عبدالله بن أنيس لخالد بن سفيان الذي أراد حرب المسلمين، فأتى عبدالله بن أنيس برأسه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي بعث الرجيع قتل بعض الصحابة، وفي السنة نفسها، بعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض الصحابة لأهل نجد، ليدعوهم إلى الإسلام، وفي الطريق عند بئر معونة
أحاط كثير من المشركين بالمسلمين، وقتلوا سبعين من الصحابة، ولما بلغ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك الخبر، حزن حزنًا شديدًا، ودعا على المشركين.
وكانت يهود بني النضير يراقبون الموقف، ويستغلون أى فرصة لإشعال الفتنة وكان بعض الصحابة قد قتلوا اثنين خطأ معهما عهد من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان من بنود الميثاق بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين اليهود، أن يساعد كل من الطرفين الآخر في دفع الدية، فلما ذهب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم حاولوا قتله، إلا أن الله سبحانه حفظه وأرسل إليه جبريل، يخبره بما يريدون، فبعث إليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخرجوا، ولكن عبدالله بن أبى وعدهم بالمساعدة، فرفضوا الخروج، وحاصرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بضعة أيام، وبعدها قرروا الخروج على أن يأخذوا متاعهم، واستثنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سلاحهم، فأخذه، وأخذ أرضهم وديارهم، فتفرق يهود بني النضير في الجزيرة.
وفي شعبان من العام الرابع الهجري خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ألف وخمسمائة من أصحابه، لملاقاة أبى سفيان والمشركين، كما اتفقوا في غزوة أحد إلا أن أبا سفيان خاف، فتراجع هو وجيشه خوفًا من المسلمين، ويسمى هذا الحادث بغزوة بدر الصغرى أو بدر الآخرة، وطارت الأنباء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن القبائل حول دومة الجندل تحشد جيشًا لقتال المسلمين، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش من أصحابه، وفاجأهم، ففروا هاربين وكان ذلك في أواخر ربيع الأول سنة (5هـ) وبذا فقد استطاع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصد كل عدوان، حتى يتسنى له الأمر لتبليغ دعوة الله.
ولم تنس اليهود تلك الهزائم التى لحقت بها، لكنها لا تستطيع مواجهة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخذت يهود بني النضير يألبون المشركين في مكة وغيرها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى اجتمع عشرة آلاف مقاتل، وقد علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك، فاستشار الصحابة، فأشار عليه سلمان الفارسى بحفر خندق، فحفر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة الخندق شمال المدينة، لأنه الجهة الوحيدة التى يمكن أن يأتى الأعداء منها.
وذهب زعيم بني النضير حيى بن أخطب إلى زعيم بني قينقاع المتحالفة مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجعله ينقض العهد، إلا أن الله حمى المسلمين وحفظهم فقد أسلم نعيم بن مسعود الذي أوقع الدسيسة بين اليهود وقريش، وجعل كلا منهم يتشكك في الآخر، وأرسل الله عليهم ريحًا شديدة دمرت خيامهم، وأطفأت نيرانهم؛ فاضطروا إلى الرحيل والفرار، وقال بعدها الرسول صلى الله عليه
وسلم: (الآن نغزوهم ولا يغزوننا) وسميت هذه الغزوة بغزوة الخندق أو
الأحزاب، وكانت في العام الخامس الهجرى.
وقبل أن يخلع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ملابس الحرب، جاءه جبريل، وأمره بأن يذهب لغزو بني قريظة هو وأصحابه، فتحرك الجيش الإسلامى وكان عدده ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل وحاصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بني قريظة فعرض عليهم رئيسهم كعب بن أسد ثلاث اقتراحات؛ إما أن يسلموا فيأمنوا على أنفسهم، وإما أن يقتلوا ذراريهم ونساءهم، ثم يخرجوا لقتال المسلمين، وإما أن يهجموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه يوم السبت؛ لكنهم لم يجيبوه إلى شىء من ذلك.
ولم يبق لهم بعد الرفض إلا أن ينزلوا على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبعثوا إلى أبى لبابة بن المنذر-وكان من حلفائهم قبل إسلامه- ليخبرهم عن حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما رأى أبو لبابة بني قريظة رق قلبه إليهم، وأشار إليهم بيده إلى حلقه كناية عن القتل، وعلم أبو لبابة أنه خان الله ورسوله، فذهب إلى مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وربط نفسه، وأقسم ألا يفكه أحد إلا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ونزلت اليهود على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واتفق أن يحكم فيهم سعد بن معاذ، فحكم سعد بأن يقتل الرجال، وتسبى النساء والذراري، وكان هذا حكم الله فيهم، وكانت الغزوة في ذي القعدة من العام
الخامس الهجرى، وبعد غزوة بني قريظة بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة من الأنصار قتلوا سلام بن أبى الحقيق، وذلك أنه كان من اليهود الذين أثاروا الأحزاب ضد المسلمين.
وفي شعبان من العام السادس الهجري علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن زعيم بني المصطلق جمع قومه ومن قدر عليه من العرب لقتال المسلمين، فتأكد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخبر، وخرج في عدد من الصحابة، حتى وصل ماء المريسيع، ففر المشركون، واستولى المسلمون على
أموالهم وذراريهم، وفي هذه الغزوة كانت حادثة الإفك التى افتُرى فيها على السيدة عائشة، واتهمت بالخيانة، فأنزل الله -سبحانه- براءتها في قرآن يتلى إلى يوم القيامة.
وقد أراد المنافقون أن يدسوا الفتنة بين المسلمين بعد الانتهاء من الحرب، فقال عبدالله بن أبي: ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل (يعنى الأعز هو، والأذل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقام ابنه عبدالله بن عبدالله بن أبى بالاعتذار لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنع أباه من دخول المدينة، وقال له: رسول الله هو الأعز وأنت الأذل.

*

----------


## كونان

*و تابع لقصة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في هذا العام السادس من الهجرة رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام أنه دخل هو وأصحابه المسجد الحرام، وأخذ مفتاح الكعبة، وطافوا واعتمروا فكانت بشرى من الله، بفتح مكة فيما بعد، واستعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للعمرة وخرج معه عدد كبير من المسلمين، ولما سمعت بذلك قريش، استعدت للحرب وساق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الهدي؛ دلالة على عدم نية الحرب، وبعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمان بن عفان، ليرى رأي قريش.
واحتجزت قريش عثمان فترة، وأشيع نبأ قتله، وبايع الصحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بيعة الرضوان، وظلت المراسلات بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين قريش، انتهت بأن أرسلت قريش سهيل بن عمرو ليعقد صلح الحديبية مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان من ضمن بنوده وقف الحرب بين الفريقين عشر سنين، وللقبائل أن تدخل في حلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو في حلف قريش، وأنه من فر من المسلمين إلى قريش لا ترده قريش، ومن فر من قريش إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يرده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ومع أن الظاهر في بعض بنود هذه المعاهدة الظلم، إلا أنها أتاحت الفرصة لانتشار الإسلام، واعتراف قريش بالمسلمين كقوة، فدخل عدد كبير الإسلام.. بعد هذه الهدنة، أسلم بعض أبطال قريش؛ كعمرو بن العاص، وخالد بن الوليد، وعثمان بن طلحة، وأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الأمراء والملوك يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، ليعلن أن الإسلام جاء للناس جميعًا، وليس مقصورًا على شبة الجزيرة العربية.
وبعد صلح الحديبية قامت بعض الغزوات؛ كغزوة ذي قرد، وكانت ردًّا على بعض بني فزارة الذين أرادوا القيام بعمل القرصنة ضد المسلمين، وقد أبلى فيها سلمة بن الأكوع بلاءً حسنًا، وبعد تلك الانتصارات التى قام بها المسلمون كان لابد من تأديب من كان السبب في كثير من الحروب، وهم يهود خيبر، أولئك الذين جمعوا الأحزاب ضد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للقتال، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمن بايع معه تحت الشجرة، وكانوا ألفًا وأربعمائة، حتى وصلوا قرب خيبر، وقد كانت كلها حصونًا، ففيها ثمانية حصون كبيرة منيعة واستبسل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون حتى منَّ الله عليهم بفتح هذه الحصون، وأصبح اليهود صاغرين، وصالحهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن يبقى لهم الأرض ليزرعوها على أن يكون لهم نصف الثمار، وللمسلمين نصفها، وكانت غزوة خيبر في العام السابع الهجرى.
وبعد هذه الغزوة جاء جعفر بن أبى طالب ومن معه من الحبشة إلى المدينة، وفرح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعودتهم، كما تزوج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصفية بنت حيى بن أخطب بعد أن أسلمت، وقد كانت من السبى، وبعد خيبر صالح يهود فدك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما صالحه أهل خيبر، كما حارب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض اليهود ومن انضم إليهم من العرب عند وادي القرى، وفتحها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقسم الغنائم على أصحابه، أما النخل والأرض فقد عاملهم كما عامل أهل خيبر، ولما علم يهود تيماء بذلك بعثوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكتب لهم كتابًا، يدفعون بمقتضاه الجزية للمسلمين وبعد هذه الحروب والانتصارات رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة.
وبعد أن أدَّب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المنافقين واليهود، خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة ذات الرقاع حتى استطاع تأديب الأعراب، وكان لهذه الغزوة أثرها في قذف الرعب في قلوب الأعراب، وبذا استطاع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقضى على الأحزاب، ليتفرغ لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية، وكانت هذه الغزوة في العام السابع الهجرى..
وفي ذي القعدة من السنة السابعة من الهجرة، خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون إلى مكة لأداء عمرة القضاء، وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بعث الحارث بن عمير الأزدي إلى عظيم بصرى، فعرض له
شرحبيل بن عمرو الغسانى عامل البلقاء من أرض الشام، من قبل قيصر، فأمسك الحارث، وأوثقه ثم قتله، فأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة بالخروج لتأديب هؤلاء، فخرج ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، وقد جعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الراية لزيد ثم لجعفر إن قتل، ثم لعبد الله بن رواحة، واتجه الجيش ناحية
العدو حتى وصل إلى مكان يقال له (مؤتة) وفوجئ الجيش بأن جيش العدو عدده مائتا ألف مقاتل مقابل ثلاثة آلاف واستقر الأمر على الجهاد.
وقاتل المسلمون واستبسلوا، فقتل القائد زيد بن حارثة، ثم قتل جعفر ثم قتل ابن رواحة بعد قتال عنيف، ثم اتفق أن تكون الراية لخالد بن الوليد الذي استطاع إنقاذ الجيش، وإرهاب الأعداء مع كثرة عددهم، ففي اليوم الثانى للقتال غير تنظيم الجيش، حتى ظن الروم أن المسلمين جاءهم مدد، فلم يلاحقوهم، بينما انسحب خالد بالجيش بمهارة كبيرة، ولم يقتل في هذه الغزوة إلا اثنا عشر رجلاً من المسلمين، وكانت في العام الثامن الهجرى.
وقد علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن بعض القبائل العربية قد انضمت إلى الرومان، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن العاص في جيش لتأديبهم، فلما ذهب عمرو ورأى كثرة عدد المشركين أرسل إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلب مددًا، فبعث إليه بأبي عبيدة في مائتى رجل، واستطاع المسلمون هزيمة تلك القبائل، وعرفت هذه الحرب بسريَّة ذات السلاسل، وكانت بعد غزوة مؤتة في جمادى الآخرة في العام الثامن الهجرى.
وحدث أن اعتدت بنو بكر -وكانت قد دخلت في حلف قريش حسب اتفاق الحديبية- على خزاعة التى دخلت في حلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجاء عمرو بن سالم الخزاعي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستنصره، فقال له النبى: (نصرت يا عمرو بن سالم) وعلمت قريش أنها نقضت العهد، فذهب
أبو سفيان إلى المدينة ليسترضي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكنه رجع دون فائدة، وتجهز الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في عشرة آلاف مقاتل من الصحابة لغزو مكة دون أن تعلم قريش بذلك، وفي هذه الأثناء أسلم أبو سفيان، ولما قرب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة كان أبو سفيان قد رجع
ليخبر القوم.
ودخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه مكة منتصرين فاتحين، واتجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة خلفه ناحية المسجد الحرام، فاستلم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجر الأسود وطاف بالبيت، وهدم الأصنام التى كانت حول الكعبة، ثم نادى عثمان بن طلحة وأخذ منه مفتاح الكعبة فدخلها فوجد فيها صورًا فمحاها، وخطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في قريش، ثم قال لهم: ما ترون أنى فاعل بكم؟ قالوا: خيرًا، أخ كريم، وابن أخ كريم.. فقال: فإنى أقول لكم كما قال يوسف لإخوته {لا تثريب عليكم اليوم} اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء.
ثم رد المفتاح إلى عثمان بن طلحة، وكان قد حان وقت الصلاة، فأمر بلال أن يصعد الكعبة، فصعدها وأذن، وأهدر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دم بعض من أكابر المجرمين الذين عذبوا المسلمين وآذوهم، فقتل بعضهم وأسلم بعضهم، ثم أخذ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم البيعة ممن أسلم من الرجال، ثم أخذ البيعة من النساء، وأقام الرسول تسعة عشر يومًا في مكة يجدد معالم الإسلام فيها، وبعث نفرًا من أصحابه لهدم الأصنام التى كان منتشرة في مكة، وقد كان فتح مكة في العام الثامن من الهجرة.
وقد كان فتح مكة مرحلة فاصلة في تاريخ الإسلام، فقد كان لقريش مكانة عظيمة بين القبائل العربية، فلما رأت القبائل قريشا دخلت الإسلام، أسرعت القبائل تدخل في دين الله أفواجًا، ولكن مسيرة الجهاد لم تقف، فلقد أبت بعض القبائل العربية أن تدخل الدين الجديد، وألا تستسلم كما استسلمت القبائل الأخرى، وكان من بين هذه القبائل هوازن وثقيف، وانضمت بعض القبائل الأخرى تحت قيادة مالك بن عوف، وخرج الجيش الإسلامى ناحية (حنين) وكان مالك بن عوف قد سبقهم إليها، ووزَّع الجيش في الوادي، ولما نزل المسلمون الوادي رشقهم العدو بالنبال، حتى تقهقرت كتائب المسلمين، لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع شمل المسلمين الفارين وأعاد للجيش انتظامه، وحاربوا العدو، ونصرهم الله عليهم وغنموا غنائم كثيرة، وتفرق العدو إلى الطائف ونخلة وأوطاس.. وغير ذلك من الأماكن، وقد كانت هذه الغزوة في شوال من العام الثامن الهجري.
وعلم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن معظم جيش هوازن وثقيف دخلوا الطائف، فخرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر شوال وحاصرهم حصارًا شديدًا عدة أيام، وبعدها رفع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الحصار عنهم فقال له بعض الصحابة: يا رسول الله، ادع على ثقيف، فقال: اللهم اهد ثقيفًا وائت بهم، وقسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الغنائم، وبعد تقسيم الغنائم جاء وفد هوازن مسلمين، وطلبوا من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرد عليهم غنائمهم، فطلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصحابة رد الغنائم لوفد هوازن، فاستجابوا لأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعدها اعتمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم رجع إلى المدينة.
وفي العام التاسع من الهجرة، سمع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الرومان تستعد للقاء المسلمين، وقد تجمع معها بعض القبائل العربية من النصارى، فأعلن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه خارج لقتال الروم، ودعا إلى الجهاد والإنفاق، وأنفق الصحابة من أموالهم الكثير، ولم يتخلف عن هذه الغزوة إلا المنافقون وثلاثة من المؤمنين، وقد كان هذا الوقت شديد الحر، إلا أن المسلمين جاهدوا أنفسهم في الخروج للجهاد، ولم يكف الزاد، وسمي هذا الجيش بجيش العسرة،
ولما سمع الروم به خافوا، فلم يخرجوا لقتال المسلمين، وجاء إليه بعض الرومان واصطلحوا معه على دفع الجزية، وانتشر الخبر في الجزيرة العربية، فازداد الإسلام قوة إلى قوته، ورجعت إليه القبائل التى كانت تنوى الاحتماء بالرومان، وعاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان من هذه السنة مظفرًا منتصرًا، وفي هذه السنة توفي النجاشى ملك الحبشة، وصلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الغائب، كما توفيت أم كلثوم بنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومات رأس المنافقين عبدالله بن أبى بن سلول.
وفي ذي الحجة من العام التاسع الهجري بعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر أميرًا على الحج، فحج بالمسلمين، ودخل الناس في الإسلام أفواجًا، فأتت القبائل إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متتالية متتابعة معلنة إسلامها لله، وفي
ذي الحجة من العام العاشر الهجري خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مكة وحج بالناس حجة الوداع، بعد أن أعلمهم أمور الدين، وخطب فيهم خطبة وضع فيها الأسس التى يسيرون عليها في حياتهم استكمالا للرسالة التى جاء بها إلى الناس.
وفي أوائل صفر من العام الحادي عشر الهجري خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أحد، وصلى على الشهداء كأنه يودعهم، وفي ليلة من الليالى خرج إلى البقيع فاستغفر للموتى، ومرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما اشتد عليه المرض أمر أبا بكر أن يصلى بالناس، وفي هذه الأيام كان الرسول يخرج للناس إذا وجد خفة في نفسه، فخرج إليهم ذات مرة، فوعظهم وذكرهم، وألمح بأن أجله قد اقترب، ولم يفهم ذلك من الصحابة إلا أبو بكر، وقبل أن يتوفى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيوم أعتق غلمانه، وتصدق بسبعة دنانير كانت عنده.
وفي اليوم الأخير من مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي فجر يوم الاثنين الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول من العام الحادي عشر من الهجرة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجرة عائشة، فرفع الستار ورأى المسلمين يصلون الفجر، فتبسم وفي وقت الضحى صعدت الروح الطاهرة الزكية إلى ربها بعدما أدت ما عليها فحزن الصحابة -رضوان الله عليهم- حزنًا شديدًا لوفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وغسلوا الجسد الشريف ليلة الثلاثاء من غير أن يجردوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الثياب، وحُفر قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجرته، ودخل الناس جماعات يصلون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعد ما أدى ما عليه من أمانة الله، فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه.


*

----------


## كونان

* والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين 

تحياتي لكم بالود..

*

----------


## مرهف

*ما شاء الله 
وعيني بارده
الليله كونان طلع في الكفر:thumbup:
تحياتي 
ياغالي
تخريمه :
تاني يا جمره اوعك ترسلو:006:
ليك التحيه والود والاحترام يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

ما شاء الله 
وعيني بارده
الليله كونان طلع في الكفر:thumbup:
تحياتي 
ياغالي
تخريمه :
تاني يا جمره اوعك ترسلو:006:
ليك التحيه والود والاحترام يا غالي



هلا بالحكومة كلها :bye1:
الفرفشة وين هنا:clap:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

هلا بالحكومة كلها :bye1:
الفرفشة وين هنا:clap:



 كونان يا لذيذ 
دايرين نديك صلاحيات اوسع رايك
شنو ؟
اوعي تقولي اشاور وارد ليك

. :006:
...
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

كونان يا لذيذ 
دايرين نديك صلاحيات اوسع رايك
شنو ؟
اوعي تقولي اشاور وارد ليك

. :006:
...



 :b6c408e3fab0595d87e 
بس ابعدنى من الصلاحيات البتجيب الهواء :001:
وليد المريخابى يجى يشبكنا ((كونان الى مزبلة التاريخ)):011:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*من اجمل ماقرات ... بارك الله فيك اخي كونان ونفعك بك الامه ياراقي

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*الله يديك العافيه ياكونان 
عند اذنك حاانقلو منتدي تاني وحااحفظ ليك حقك فيه
                        	*

----------

